# Still counting to 1,000,000 #5



## Mr. Newton

25,586


----------



## MikeSwim07

25,587


----------



## Athan

25,588


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,589


----------



## Athan

25,590


----------



## dotty999

25,591


----------



## Athan

25,592


----------



## Tankmaster

25,593


is this #5?


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,594

Yes,#5


----------



## Athan

25,595


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,596


----------



## Athan

25,597


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,598


----------



## Athan

25,599


----------



## MikeSwim07

25,600


----------



## Athan

25,601


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,602:up:


----------



## dotty999

25,603


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,604


----------



## Athan

25,605


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,606


----------



## Athan

25,607


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,608


----------



## Athan

25,609


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,610


----------



## Athan

25,611


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,612


----------



## Athan

25,613


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,614


----------



## Athan

25,615


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,616


----------



## Athan

25,617


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,618


----------



## Athan

25,619


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,620


----------



## Athan

25,621


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,622


----------



## Athan

25,623


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,624


----------



## Athan

25,625


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,626


----------



## Athan

25,627


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,628


----------



## Athan

25,629


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,630


----------



## Athan

25,631


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,632


----------



## Athan

25,633


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,634


----------



## Athan

25,635


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,636


----------



## Athan

25,637

Congrats on reaching 10K Terry  :up:


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,638

Thanks Nathan,not sure what that says about how I spend my time though,,


----------



## Athan

25,639

yeah i know ....i'm at23K


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,640

Yes,but you are at work trying to pass time,I'm at home with no life,


----------



## Athan

25,641

we'll i have just joined this new company and basically learning the ropes ....however the induction and training sessions are still gonna go for a week so until them im just free


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,642
I know how fast time goes by when doing this so I can only guess that it is a benefit to you to play these games?
I'm being diplomatic saying that..


----------



## Athan

25,643

spot on Terry :up:


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,644

But I have noticed that doing this stimulates my brain and helps keep me somewhat sharp,,that's my story and I'm sticking to it.But it does help me stay more alert mentally..


----------



## Athan

25,645

I do it cuz I enjoy being here


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,646

If I didn't like it I wouldn't do it,so I know what you mean,,


----------



## Athan

25,647

:d


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,648


----------



## Athan

25,649


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,650


----------



## Athan

25,651


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,652


----------



## Athan

25,653


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,654


----------



## Athan

25,655


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,656


----------



## Athan

25,657


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,658


----------



## Athan

25,659


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,660


----------



## Athan

25,661


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,662

That's it for me,must get some things accomplished this morning,catch you later Nathan,will do a couple more posts then I'm off..:up:


----------



## Athan

25,663

Alright Terry ....see you later :up:


----------



## Tankmaster

25,664


----------



## dotty999

25,665


----------



## Athan

25,666


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,667


----------



## Athan

25,668


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,669


----------



## Athan

25,670


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,671


----------



## Athan

25,672


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,673


----------



## Athan

25,674


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,675


----------



## Athan

25,676


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,677


----------



## Athan

25,678


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,679


----------



## Athan

25,680


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,681


----------



## Athan

25,682


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,683


----------



## Athan

25,684


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,685


----------



## Athan

25,686


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,687


----------



## Athan

25,688


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,689


----------



## Athan

25,690


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,691


----------



## Athan

25,692


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,693


----------



## Athan

25,694


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,695


----------



## Athan

25,696


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,697


----------



## Athan

25,698


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,699


----------



## Athan

25,700


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,701


----------



## Athan

25,702


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,703


----------



## dotty999

25,704


----------



## Athan

25,705


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,706


----------



## Athan

25,707


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,708


----------



## Athan

25,709


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,710


----------



## Athan

25,711


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,712


----------



## Athan

25,713


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,714


----------



## Athan

25,715


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,716


----------



## Athan

25,717


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,718


----------



## Athan

25,719


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,720


----------



## Athan

25,721


----------



## dotty999

25,722


----------



## Athan

25,723


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,724


----------



## Athan

25,725


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,726


----------



## Athan

25,727


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,728


----------



## Athan

25,729


----------



## dotty999

25,730


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,731


----------



## dotty999

25,732


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,733


----------



## Athan

25,734


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,735


----------



## Athan

25,736


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,737


----------



## Athan

25,738


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,739


----------



## dotty999

25,740


----------



## Athan

25,741


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,742


----------



## Athan

25,743


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,744


----------



## Athan

25,745


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,746


----------



## Athan

25,747


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,748


----------



## Athan

25,749


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,750


----------



## Athan

25,751


----------



## dotty999

25,752


----------



## caseygill03

25,753


----------



## dotty999

25,754


----------



## Athan

25,755


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,756


----------



## Athan

25,757


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,758


----------



## Athan

25,759


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,760


----------



## Athan

25,761


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,762


----------



## Athan

25,763


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,764


----------



## Athan

25,765


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,766


----------



## Athan

25,767


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,768


----------



## Athan

25,769


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,770


----------



## Athan

25,771


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,772


----------



## Athan

25,773


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,774


----------



## Athan

25,775


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,776


----------



## Athan

25,777


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,778


----------



## Athan

25,779


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,780


----------



## Athan

25,781


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,782


----------



## Athan

25,783


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,784


----------



## Athan

25,785


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,786


----------



## Athan

25,787


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,788


----------



## Athan

25,789


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,790


----------



## Athan

25,791


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,792


----------



## Athan

25,793


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,794


----------



## Athan

25,795


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,796


----------



## Athan

25,797


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,798


----------



## Athan

25,799


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,800


----------



## Athan

25,801


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,802


----------



## Athan

25,803


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,804


----------



## Athan

25,805


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,806


----------



## Athan

25,807


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,808


----------



## Athan

25,809


----------



## dotty999

25,810


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,811


----------



## dotty999

25,812


----------



## Athan

25,813


----------



## dotty999

25,814


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,815


----------



## dotty999

25,816


----------



## Athan

25,817


----------



## dotty999

25,818


----------



## Athan

25,819


----------



## dotty999

25,820


----------



## Athan

25,821


----------



## dotty999

25,822


----------



## Athan

25,823


----------



## dotty999

25,824


----------



## Athan

25,825


----------



## dotty999

25,826


----------



## Athan

25,827


----------



## dotty999

25,828


----------



## Athan

25,829


----------



## dotty999

25,830


----------



## Athan

25,831


----------



## dotty999

25,832


----------



## Athan

25,833


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,834


----------



## Athan

25,835


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,836


----------



## Athan

25,837


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,838


----------



## Athan

25,839


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,840


----------



## Athan

25,841


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,842


----------



## Athan

25,843


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,844

Do you use Revo Uninstaller?
If so,I just got the pro version yesterday for half price,a really good deal for one of the best uninstallers out there.
I opened my regular Revo and checked for updates and the offer popped up.


----------



## Athan

25,845

I have used it a few times...its a good utility


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,846

Yes,the pro version is worth the half price.


----------



## Athan

25,847

That's a neat deal


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,848

:up:


----------



## Athan

25,849


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,850


----------



## dotty999

25,851

why buy the Pro version Terry when the free one does the job?


----------



## Athan

25,852


----------



## dotty999

25,853


----------



## Athan

25,854


----------



## dotty999

25,855


----------



## Athan

25,856


----------



## dotty999

25,857


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,858


----------



## Athan

25,859


----------



## dotty999

25,860


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,861


----------



## dotty999

25,862


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,863


----------



## dotty999

25,864


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,865


----------



## Athan

25,866


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,867


----------



## Athan

25,868


----------



## dotty999

25,869


----------



## smeegle

25,870


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,871


----------



## Athan

25,872


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,873


----------



## Athan

25,874


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,875


----------



## Athan

25,876


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,877


----------



## Athan

25,878


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,879


----------



## Athan

25,880


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,881

Was sitting here yesterday when an earthquake went through,was that ever neat,,watched my two lights,on long arms with springs on them,shake like crazy.Comp monitor was shaking,my chair was shaking,I was smiling,what a rush.


----------



## Athan

25,882

well am glad you're fine


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,883

Thank you,:up:


----------



## Athan

25,884


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,885


----------



## Athan

25,886


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,887


----------



## Athan

25,888


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,889


----------



## Athan

25,890


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,891


----------



## Athan

25,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,893


----------



## Athan

25,894


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,895


----------



## Athan

25,896

See you tomorrow Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,897

You bet


----------



## dotty999

25,898


----------



## Athan

25,899


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,900


----------



## Athan

25,901


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,902


----------



## Athan

25,903


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,904


----------



## Athan

25,905


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,906


----------



## Athan

25,907


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,908
I just added a new label in my gmail to make nested labels and lost a whole bunch of account info from the two labelsthat where to be nested,what a mess I'm in,bah.


----------



## Athan

25,909
:d


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,910


----------



## Athan

25,911


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,912


----------



## Athan

25,913


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,914


----------



## Athan

25,915


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,916


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,917


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,918


----------



## Spandexer

Good grief! You guys are still doing this? 
Here, lemme help...

Twenty Five Thousand, Nine Hundred and Nineteen (25,919)


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,920


----------



## dotty999

25,921


----------



## HOBOcs

25,922


----------



## dotty999

25,923


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,924


----------



## dotty999

25,925


----------



## Athan

25,926


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,927


----------



## Athan

25,928


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,929


----------



## Athan

25,930


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,931


----------



## dotty999

25,932


----------



## Athan

25,933


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,934


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,935


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,936


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,937


----------



## dotty999

25,938


----------



## Athan

25,939


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,940


----------



## Athan

25,941


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,942


----------



## Athan

25,943


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,944


----------



## Athan

25,945


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,946


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,947


----------



## dotty999

25,948


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,949


----------



## dotty999

25,950


----------



## Athan

25,951


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,952


----------



## Athan

25,953


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,954


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,955


----------



## Athan

25,956


----------



## dotty999

25,957


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,958


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,959


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,960


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,961


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,962


----------



## dotty999

25,963


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,964


----------



## dotty999

25,965


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,966


----------



## dotty999

25,967


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,968


----------



## dotty999

25,969


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,970


----------



## dotty999

25,971


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,972


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,973


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,974


----------



## dotty999

25,975


----------



## Athan

25,976


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,977


----------



## dotty999

25,978


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,979


----------



## dotty999

25,980


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,981


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,982


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,983


----------



## dotty999

25,984


----------



## Athan

25,985


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,986


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,987


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,988


----------



## dotty999

25,989


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,990


----------



## HOBOcs

25,991


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,992


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,993


----------



## dotty999

25,994


----------



## SIR****TMG

25,995


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,996


----------



## dotty999

25,997


----------



## Mr. Newton

25,998


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

25,999


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,000


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,001


----------



## dotty999

26,002


----------



## HOBOcs

26,003


----------



## dotty999

26,004


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,005


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,006


----------



## Athan

26,007


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,008


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,009


----------



## Athan

26,010


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,011


----------



## dotty999

26,012


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,013


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,014


----------



## dotty999

26,015


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,016


----------



## dotty999

26,017


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,018


----------



## HOBOcs

26,019


----------



## dotty999

26,020


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,021


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,022


----------



## dotty999

26,023


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,024


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,025


----------



## dotty999

26,026


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,027


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,028


----------



## HOBOcs

26,029


----------



## Athan

26,030


----------



## dotty999

26,031


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,032


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,033


----------



## HOBOcs

26,034


----------



## dotty999

26,035


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,036


----------



## dotty999

26,037


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,038


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,039


----------



## gypsygrace

26,040


----------



## dotty999

26,041


----------



## Athan

26,042


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,043


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,044


----------



## HOBOcs

26,045


----------



## dotty999

26,046


----------



## HOBOcs

26.047


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,048


----------



## Tankmaster

26,049


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,050


----------



## HOBOcs

26,051


----------



## Athan

26,052


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,053


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,054


----------



## Athan

26,055


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,056


----------



## Tankmaster

26,057


----------



## Athan

26,058


----------



## Tankmaster

26,059


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,060


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,061


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,062


----------



## dotty999

26,063


----------



## HOBOcs

26,064


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,065


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,066


----------



## dotty999

26,067


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,068


----------



## mpp

26,069


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,070


----------



## mpp

26,071


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,072


----------



## dotty999

26,073


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,074


----------



## dotty999

26,075


----------



## HOBOcs

26,076


----------



## dotty999

26,077


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,078


----------



## dotty999

26,079


----------



## Athan

26,080


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,081


----------



## dotty999

26,082


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,083


----------



## dotty999

26,084


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,085


----------



## dotty999

26,086


----------



## Athan

26,087


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,088


----------



## dotty999

26,089


----------



## Athan

26,090


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,091


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,092


----------



## dotty999

26,093


----------



## Athan

26,094


----------



## dotty999

26,095


----------



## Athan

26,096


----------



## dotty999

26,097


----------



## Athan

26,098


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,099


----------



## Athan

26,100


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,101


----------



## dotty999

26,102


----------



## Athan

26,103


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,104


----------



## 2twenty2

26,105


----------



## dotty999

26,106


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,107


----------



## RT

26,108


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,109


----------



## HOBOcs

26,110


----------



## Athan

26,111


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,112


----------



## Athan

26,113


----------



## dotty999

26,114


----------



## Athan

26,115


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,116


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty Six Thousand One Hundred and Seventeen (26,117)


----------



## dotty999

26,118


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,119


----------



## dotty999

26,120


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,121


----------



## dotty999

26,122


----------



## Athan

26,123


----------



## dotty999

26,124


----------



## Athan

26,125


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,126


----------



## HOBOcs

26,127


----------



## dotty999

26,128


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,129


----------



## dotty999

26,130


----------



## HOBOcs

26,131


----------



## dotty999

26,132


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,133


----------



## HOBOcs

26,134


----------



## dotty999

26,135


----------



## Athan

26,136


----------



## HOBOcs

26,137


----------



## Athan

26,138


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,139


----------



## Athan

26,140


----------



## dotty999

26,141


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,142


----------



## smeegle

26,143


----------



## dotty999

26,144


----------



## HOBOcs

26,145


----------



## dotty999

26,146


----------



## HOBOcs

26,147


----------



## dotty999

26,148


----------



## Athan

26,149


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,150


----------



## Athan

26,151

Hi Terry


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,152


----------



## Athan

26,153


----------



## HOBOcs

26,154


----------



## Athan

26,155


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,156
Hi Athan,I only stay around here to do a once through my list then I have to go so I don't see any messages until the next morning


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,157


----------



## HOBOcs

26,158


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,159


----------



## dotty999

26,160


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,161


----------



## Athan

26,162


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,163


----------



## Athan

26,164


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,165


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,166


----------



## 2twenty2

26,167


----------



## dotty999

26,168


----------



## HOBOcs

26,169


----------



## dotty999

26,170


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,171


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,172


----------



## dotty999

26,173


----------



## Athan

26,174


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,175


----------



## Athan

26,176


----------



## dotty999

26,177


----------



## HOBOcs

26,178


----------



## dotty999

26,179


----------



## RT

26,180


----------



## Athan

26,181


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,182


----------



## HOBOcs

26,183


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,184


----------



## Athan

26,185


----------



## dotty999

26,186


----------



## Athan

26,187


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,188


----------



## Athan

26,189


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,190


----------



## Athan

26,191


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,192


----------



## HOBOcs

26,193


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,194


----------



## HOBOcs

26,195


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,196


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,197


----------



## HOBOcs

26,198


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,199


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,200


----------



## dotty999

26,201


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,202


----------



## Athan

26,203


----------



## HOBOcs

26,204


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,205


----------



## dotty999

26,206


----------



## HOBOcs

26,207


----------



## dotty999

26,208


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,209


----------



## Athan

26,210


----------



## HOBOcs

26,211


----------



## Athan

26,212


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,213


----------



## Athan

26,214


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,215


----------



## HOBOcs

26,216


----------



## dotty999

28,217


----------



## HOBOcs

28,218


----------



## Athan

28,219


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,220


----------



## HOBOcs

26,221


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,222


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,223


----------



## HOBOcs

26,224


----------



## dotty999

26,225


----------



## HOBOcs

26,226


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,227


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,228


----------



## HOBOcs

26,229


----------



## Athan

26,230


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,231


----------



## HOBOcs

26,232


----------



## Athan

26,233


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,234


----------



## HOBOcs

26,235


----------



## dotty999

26.236


----------



## Athan

26,237


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,238


----------



## HOBOcs

26,239


----------



## Flash!

26,240


----------



## Athan

26,241


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,242


----------



## dotty999

26,243


----------



## HOBOcs

26,244


----------



## dotty999

26,245


----------



## Athan

26,246


----------



## HOBOcs

26,247


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,248


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,249


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,250


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,251


----------



## dotty999

26,252


----------



## HOBOcs

26,253


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,254


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,255


----------



## HOBOcs

26,256


----------



## catlover2

26,257


----------



## dotty999

26,258


----------



## catlover2

26,259


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,260


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,261


----------



## HOBOcs

26,262


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,263


----------



## 2twenty2

26,264


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,265


----------



## HOBOcs

26,266


----------



## 2twenty2

26,267


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,268


----------



## HOBOcs

26,269


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,270


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,271


----------



## dotty999

26,272


----------



## HOBOcs

26,273


----------



## dotty999

26,274


----------



## catlover2

26,275


are we there yet?


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,276


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,277


----------



## HOBOcs

26,278


----------



## catlover2

26,278+1


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,280


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,281


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,282


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,283


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,284


----------



## HOBOcs

26,285


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,286


----------



## Athan

26,287


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,288


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,289


----------



## Athan

26,290


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,291


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,292


----------



## dotty999

26.293


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,294


----------



## Athan

26,295


----------



## 2twenty2

26,296


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,297


----------



## 2twenty2

26,298


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,299


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,300


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,301


----------



## Athan

26,302


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,303


----------



## Athan

26,304


----------



## 2twenty2

26,305


----------



## HOBOcs

26,306


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,307


----------



## 2twenty2

26,308


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,309


----------



## HOBOcs

26,310


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,311


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,312


----------



## HOBOcs

26,313


----------



## 2twenty2

26,314


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,315


----------



## 2twenty2

26,316


----------



## HOBOcs

26,317


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,318


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,319


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,320


----------



## dotty999

26,321


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,322


----------



## dotty999

26,323


----------



## Athan

26,324


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,325


----------



## 2twenty2

26,326


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,328


----------



## Athan

26,329


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,330


----------



## 2twenty2

26,331


----------



## Athan

26,332


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,333


----------



## Athan

26,334


----------



## dotty999

26,335


----------



## Athan

26,336


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,337


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,338


----------



## 2twenty2

26,339


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,340


----------



## Athan

26,341


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,342


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,343


----------



## 2twenty2

26,344


----------



## dotty999

26,345


----------



## HOBOcs

26,346


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,347


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,348


----------



## HOBOcs

26,349


----------



## 2twenty2

26,350


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,351


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,352


----------



## HOBOcs

26,353


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,354


----------



## HOBOcs

26,355


----------



## 2twenty2

26,356


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,357


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,358


----------



## 2twenty2

26,359


----------



## Athan

26,360


----------



## 2twenty2

26,361


----------



## Athan

26,362


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,363


----------



## Athan

26,364


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,365


----------



## Athan

26,366


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,367


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,368


----------



## 2twenty2

26,369


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,370


----------



## 2twenty2

26,371


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,372


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,373


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,374


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,375


----------



## HOBOcs

26,376


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,377


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,378


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,379


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,380


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,381


----------



## 2twenty2

26,382


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,383


----------



## HOBOcs

26,384


----------



## Athan

26,385


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,386


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,387


----------



## HOBOcs

26,388


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,389


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,390


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,391


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,392


----------



## Athan

26,393


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,394


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,395


----------



## dotty999

26,396


----------



## Athan

26,397


----------



## sepala

25,601


----------



## sepala

25,602


----------



## Mr. Newton

athan said:


> 26,397


26,398


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,399


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,400


----------



## Athan

26,401


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,402


----------



## Athan

26,403


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,404


----------



## sepala

25,601


----------



## Mr. Newton

sir****tmg said:


> 26,404


26,405


----------



## rabbitheart_

26,406


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,407


----------



## HOBOcs

26,408


----------



## dotty999

26,409


----------



## smeegle

26,410


----------



## dotty999

26,411


----------



## Athan

26,412


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,413


----------



## Athan

26,414


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,415


----------



## Athan

26,416


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,417


----------



## Athan

26,418


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,419


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,420


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,421


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,422


----------



## dotty999

26,423


----------



## Athan

26,424


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,425


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,426


----------



## Athan

26,427


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,428


----------



## Athan

26,429


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,430


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,431


----------



## Athan

26,432


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,433


----------



## techdawg667

26,434


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,435


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,436


----------



## techdawg667

26,437


----------



## sepala

26,424


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,438


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,439


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,440


----------



## sepala

26,441


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,442


----------



## sepala

26,443


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,444


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,445


----------



## sepala

26,446


----------



## sepala

26,447


----------



## Athan

26,448


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,449


----------



## sepala

26,450


----------



## Athan

26,451


----------



## sepala

26,452


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,453


----------



## sepala

26,454


----------



## Athan

26,455


----------



## sepala

26,456


----------



## dotty999

26,457


----------



## Athan

26,458


----------



## sepala

26,459


----------



## SIR****TMG

26.460


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,461


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,462


----------



## Athan

26,463


----------



## sepala

26,464


----------



## Athan

26,465


----------



## sepala

26,466


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,467


----------



## Athan

26,468


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,469


----------



## sepala

26,448


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,470


----------



## sepala

26,471


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,472


----------



## sepala

26,473


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,474


----------



## sepala

26,475


----------



## Athan

26,476


----------



## sepala

26,477


----------



## Athan

26,478


----------



## sepala

26,479


----------



## Athan

26,480


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,481


----------



## Athan

26,482


----------



## sepala

26,482


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,483


----------



## Athan

26,485

correcting count


----------



## sepala

26,486


----------



## Athan

26,487


----------



## sepala

26,488


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,489


----------



## gypsygrace

26,490


----------



## sepala

26,491


----------



## gypsygrace

26,492


----------



## sepala

26,493


----------



## smeegle

26,494


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,495


----------



## gypsygrace

26,496


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,497


----------



## Athan

26,498


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,499


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,500


----------



## sepala

26,501


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,502


----------



## gypsygrace

26,503


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,504


----------



## sepala

26,505


----------



## Athan

26,506


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,507


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,508


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,509


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,510


----------



## sepala

26,511


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,512


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,513


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,514


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,515


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,516


----------



## sepala

26,517


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,518


----------



## VANESSA1

26,519


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,520


----------



## sepala

26,521


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,522


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,523


----------



## sepala

26,524


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,525


----------



## sepala

26,526


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,527


----------



## sepala

26,528


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,529


----------



## daonly1

26,530


----------



## sepala

26,531


----------



## daonly1

26,532


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,533


----------



## daonly1

26,534


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,535


----------



## Athan

26,536


----------



## ryan1705

26,537


----------



## sepala

26,538


----------



## ryan1705

26,539


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,540


----------



## ryan1705

26,541


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,542


----------



## ryan1705

26,543


----------



## Athan

26,544


----------



## ryan1705

26,545


----------



## Athan

26,546


----------



## ryan1705

26,547


----------



## Athan

26,548


----------



## ryan1705

26,549


----------



## Athan

26,550


----------



## ryan1705

26,551


----------



## Athan

26,552


----------



## ryan1705

26,553


----------



## Athan

26,554


----------



## ryan1705

26,555


----------



## Athan

26,556


----------



## ryan1705

26,557


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,558


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,559


----------



## sepala

26,557


----------



## ryan1705

26,560


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,561


----------



## ryan1705

26,562


----------



## dotty999

26,563


----------



## ryan1705

26,564


----------



## Athan

26,565


----------



## ryan1705

26,566


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,567


----------



## sepala

26,568


----------



## ryan1705

26,569


----------



## sepala

26,570


----------



## ryan1705

26,571


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,572


----------



## ryan1705

26,573


----------



## sepala

26,574


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,575


----------



## gypsygrace

26,576


----------



## sepala

26,577


----------



## ryan1705

26,578


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,579


----------



## ryan1705

26,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,581


----------



## ryan1705

26,582


----------



## sepala

26,583


----------



## ryan1705

26,584


----------



## sepala

26,585


----------



## ryan1705

26,586


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,587


----------



## ryan1705

26,588


----------



## sepala

26,589


----------



## ryan1705

26,590


----------



## sepala

26,591


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,592


----------



## ryan1705

26,593


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,594


----------



## dotty999

26,595


----------



## ryan1705

26,596


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,597


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,598


----------



## sepala

26,599


----------



## ryan1705

26,600


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,601


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,602


----------



## ryan1705

26,603


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,604


----------



## ryan1705

26,605


----------



## sepala

26,601


----------



## ryan1705

26,607


----------



## Athan

26,608


----------



## ryan1705

26,609


----------



## Athan

26,610


----------



## ryan1705

26,611


----------



## Athan

26,612


----------



## ryan1705

26,613


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,614


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,615


----------



## dotty999

26,616


----------



## ryan1705

26,617


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,618


----------



## ryan1705

26,619


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,620


----------



## ryan1705

26,621


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,622


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,623


----------



## daphne630

26,624


----------



## ryan1705

26,625


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,626


----------



## sepala

26,626


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,627


----------



## ryan1705

26,628


----------



## dotty999

26,629


----------



## ryan1705

26,630


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,631


----------



## ryan1705

26,632


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,633


----------



## ryan1705

26,634


----------



## dotty999

26,635


----------



## ryan1705

26,636


----------



## dotty999

26,637


----------



## ryan1705

26,638


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,639


----------



## ryan1705

26,640


----------



## Athan

26,641


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,642


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,643


----------



## Athan

26,644


----------



## dotty999

26,645


----------



## DerekC

26,646


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,647


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,648


----------



## sepala

26,649


----------



## dotty999

26,650


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,651


----------



## dotty999

26,652


----------



## DerekC

26,653


----------



## Athan

26,654


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,655


----------



## VANESSA1

26656


----------



## dotty999

26,657


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,658


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,659


----------



## sepala

26,660


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,661


----------



## HOBOcs

26,662


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,663


----------



## sepala

26,664


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,665


----------



## ryan1705

26,666


----------



## dotty999

26,667


----------



## Athan

26,668


----------



## ryan1705

26,669


----------



## Athan

26,670


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,671


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,672


----------



## sepala

26,673


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,674


----------



## dotty999

26,675


----------



## HOBOcs

26,676


----------



## Athan

26,677


----------



## ryan1705

26,678


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,679


----------



## dotty999

26,680


----------



## ryan1705

26,681


----------



## dotty999

26,682


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,683


----------



## dotty999

26,684


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,685


----------



## Athan

26,686


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,687


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,688


----------



## sepala

26,689


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,690


----------



## ryan1705

26,691


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,692


----------



## sepala

26,692


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,693


----------



## sepala

26,694


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,695


----------



## HOBOcs

26,696


----------



## dotty999

26,697


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,698


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,699


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,700


----------



## ryan1705

26,701


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,702


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,703


----------



## dotty999

26,704


----------



## Athan

26,705


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,706


----------



## Athan

26,707


----------



## dotty999

26,708


----------



## sepala

26,709


----------



## Athan

26,710


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,711


----------



## sepala

26,712


----------



## Athan

26,713


----------



## sepala

26,714


----------



## Athan

26,715


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,716


----------



## Athan

26,717

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,718

Hi Athan


----------



## VANESSA1

26,719


----------



## sepala

26,720


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,721


----------



## sepala

26,722


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,723


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,724


----------



## sepala

26,725


----------



## andythepandy

26,726


----------



## sepala

26,727


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,728


----------



## dotty999

26,729


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,730


----------



## sepala

26,731


----------



## daonly1

26,732


----------



## VANESSA1

26,733


----------



## dotty999

26,734


----------



## ryan1705

26,735


----------



## sepala

26,736


----------



## VANESSA1

26,737


----------



## dotty999

26,738


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,739


----------



## VANESSA1

26,740


----------



## dotty999

26,741


----------



## sepala

26,742


----------



## Athan

26,743


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,744


----------



## sepala

26,745


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,746


----------



## dotty999

26,747


----------



## sepala

26,748


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,749


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,750


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,751


----------



## sepala

26,752


----------



## HOBOcs

26,753


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,754


----------



## dotty999

26,755


----------



## sepala

26,756


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,757


----------



## ryan1705

26,758


----------



## Athan

26,759


----------



## ryan1705

26,760


----------



## Athan

26,761


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,762


----------



## ryan1705

26,763


----------



## sepala

26,764


----------



## ryan1705

26,765


----------



## sepala

26,766


----------



## ryan1705

26,767


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,768


----------



## sepala

26,769


----------



## ryan1705

26,770


----------



## dotty999

26,771


----------



## ryan1705

26,772


----------



## dotty999

26,773


----------



## ryan1705

26,774


----------



## dotty999

26,775


----------



## ryan1705

26,776


----------



## sepala

26,777


----------



## ryan1705

26,778


----------



## dotty999

26,779


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,780


----------



## sepala

26,781


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,782


----------



## dotty999

26,783


----------



## ryan1705

26,784


----------



## dotty999

26,785

Hi ryan


----------



## ryan1705

26,786

Hey dotty!


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,787


----------



## sepala

26,788


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,789


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,790


----------



## sepala

26,791


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,792


----------



## dotty999

26,793


----------



## sepala

26,794


----------



## dotty999

26,795


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,796


----------



## dotty999

26,797


----------



## sepala

26,798


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,799


----------



## dotty999

26,800


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,801


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,802


----------



## sepala

26,802


----------



## dotty999

26,803


----------



## sepala

26,804


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,805


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,806


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,807


----------



## sepala

26,808


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,809


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,810


----------



## dotty999

26,811


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,812


----------



## SIR****TMG

26.813


----------



## sepala

26,814


----------



## sepala

26,815


----------



## HOBOcs

26,816


----------



## dotty999

26,817


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,818


----------



## sepala

26,819


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,820


----------



## dotty999

26,821


----------



## sepala

26,822


----------



## dotty999

26,823


----------



## 2twenty2

26,824


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,825


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,826


----------



## sepala

26,827


----------



## smeegle

26,828


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,829


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,830


----------



## sepala

26,831


----------



## dotty999

26,832


----------



## sepala

26,833


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,834


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,835


----------



## HOBOcs

26,836


----------



## dotty999

26,837


----------



## sepala

26,838


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,839


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,840


----------



## sepala

26,841


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,842


----------



## sepala

26,843


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,844


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,845


----------



## sepala

26,846


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,847


----------



## dotty999

26,848


----------



## Athan

26,849


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,850


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,851


----------



## sepala

26,852


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,853


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,854


----------



## sepala

26,855


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,856


----------



## Athan

26,857


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,858


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,859


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,860


----------



## sepala

26,861


----------



## Athan

26,862


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,863


----------



## Athan

26,864


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,865


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,866


----------



## dotty999

26,867


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,868


----------



## sepala

26,868


----------



## Athan

26,870


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,871


----------



## smeegle

26,872


----------



## VANESSA1

26,873


----------



## sepala

26,874


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,875


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,876


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,877


----------



## dotty999

26,878


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,879


----------



## dotty999

26,880


----------



## sepala

26,881


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,882


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,883


----------



## dotty999

26,884


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,885


----------



## dotty999

26,886


----------



## Athan

26,887


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,888


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,889


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,890


----------



## sepala

26,891


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,893


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,894


----------



## VANESSA1

26,895


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,896


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,897


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,898


----------



## sepala

26,899


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,900


----------



## VANESSA1

26,901


----------



## sepala

26,902


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,903


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,904


----------



## Athan

26,905


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,906


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,907


----------



## dotty999

26,908


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,909


----------



## sepala

26,910


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,911


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,912


----------



## dotty999

26,913


----------



## Athan

26,914


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,915


----------



## Athan

26,916


----------



## dotty999

26,917


----------



## Athan

26,918


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,919


----------



## sepala

26,920


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,921


----------



## dotty999

26,922

'Morning Terry


----------



## sepala

26,922


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,923


----------



## sepala

26,924


----------



## Athan

26,925


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,926

Morning Dotty


----------



## sepala

26,927


----------



## dotty999

26,928


----------



## sepala

26,929


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,930


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,931


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,932


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,933


----------



## dotty999

26,934


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,935


----------



## sepala

26,936


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,937


----------



## dotty999

26,938


----------



## sepala

26,939


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,940


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,941


----------



## sepala

26,940


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,943
correcting count


----------



## sepala

26,944


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,945


----------



## sepala

26,946


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,947


----------



## sepala

26,948


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,949


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,950


----------



## sepala

26,951


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,952


----------



## dotty999

26,953


----------



## sepala

26,954


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,955


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,956


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,957


----------



## sepala

26,958


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,959


----------



## dotty999

26,960


----------



## sepala

26,961


----------



## dotty999

26,962


----------



## sepala

26,963


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,964


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,965


----------



## sepala

26,966


----------



## dotty999

26,967


----------



## sepala

26,968


----------



## dotty999

26,969


----------



## sepala

26,970


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,971


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,972


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,973


----------



## sepala

26,974


----------



## dotty999

26,975


----------



## sepala

26,976


----------



## dotty999

26,977


----------



## Athan

26,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,979


----------



## sepala

26,980


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,981


----------



## sepala

26,982


----------



## Athan

26,983


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,984


----------



## sepala

26,985


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,986


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,987


----------



## sepala

26,988


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,989


----------



## dotty999

26,990


----------



## sepala

26,991


----------



## dotty999

26,992


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,993


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,994


----------



## sepala

26,995


----------



## Mr. Newton

26,996


----------



## SIR****TMG

26,997


----------



## sepala

26,998


----------



## Athan

26,999


----------



## sepala

27000 (yepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!)


----------



## Athan

27,001


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,002


----------



## VANESSA1

27,003


----------



## Athan

27,004


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,005


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,006


----------



## Athan

27,007


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,008


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,009


----------



## dotty999

27,010


----------



## Athan

27,011


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,012


----------



## Athan

27,013


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,014


----------



## dotty999

27,015


----------



## Athan

27,016


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,017


----------



## Athan

27,018


----------



## dotty999

27,019


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,020


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,021


----------



## dotty999

27,022


----------



## sepala

27,023


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,024


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,025


----------



## sepala

27,026


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,027


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,028


----------



## sepala

27,029


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,030


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,031


----------



## sepala

27,032


----------



## Athan

27,033


----------



## sepala

27,034


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,035


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,036


----------



## sepala

27,037


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,036


----------



## Athan

27,039

correcting count


----------



## sepala

27,040


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,041


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,042


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,043


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,044


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,045


----------



## sepala

27,046


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,047


----------



## sepala

27,048


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,049


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,050


----------



## sepala

27,051


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,052


----------



## Athan

27,053


----------



## sepala

27,054


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,055


----------



## dotty999

27,056


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,057


----------



## sepala

27,058


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,059


----------



## dotty999

27,060


----------



## sepala

27,061


----------



## dotty999

27,062


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,063


----------



## sepala

27,064


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,065


----------



## spudy12

27,066


----------



## dotty999

27,067


----------



## sepala

27,068


----------



## spudy12

27,069


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,070


----------



## spudy12

27,071


----------



## sepala

27,072


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,073


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,074


----------



## sepala

27,075


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,076


----------



## spudy12

27,077


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,078


----------



## sepala

27,079


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,080


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,081


----------



## sepala

27,082


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,083


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,084


----------



## sepala

27,085


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,086


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,087


----------



## sepala

27,088


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,089


----------



## sepala

27,090


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,091


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,092


----------



## sepala

27,093


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,094


----------



## dotty999

27,095


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,096


----------



## dotty999

27,097


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,098


----------



## sepala

27,099


----------



## dotty999

27,100


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,101


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,102


----------



## sepala

27,103


----------



## smeegle

27,104


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,105


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,106


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,107


----------



## sepala

27,108


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,109


----------



## sepala

27,110


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,111


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,112


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,113


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,114


----------



## sepala

27,115


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,116


----------



## sepala

27,117


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,118


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,119


----------



## sepala

27,120


----------



## dotty999

27,121


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,122


----------



## sepala

27,123


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,124


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,125


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,126


----------



## sepala

27,127


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,128


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,129


----------



## sepala

27,130


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,131


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,132


----------



## spudy12

27,133


----------



## sepala

27,134


----------



## Panzer4

27,135


----------



## sepala

27,136


----------



## catlover2

27,137


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,138


----------



## sepala

27,139


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,140


----------



## catlover2

27,141


----------



## sepala

27,142


----------



## catlover2

27,143


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,144


----------



## sepala

27,145


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,146


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,147


----------



## catlover2

27,147 (Breathing hard) Will we ever get there?


----------



## sepala

27,148


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,149


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,150


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,151


----------



## Panzer4

27,152


----------



## dotty999

27,153


----------



## sepala

27,154


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,155


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,156


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,157


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,158


----------



## sepala

27,159


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,160


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,161


----------



## sepala

27,162


----------



## Panzer4

27,163


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,164


----------



## sepala

27,165


----------



## catlover2

27,166


----------



## dotty999

27,167


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,168


----------



## sepala

27,169


----------



## dotty999

27,170


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,171


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,172


----------



## sepala

27,173


----------



## catlover2

27,174 has this ever been completed before?


----------



## sepala

27,175 no this hasn't. This won't complete in our life time. Our next generation may complete this


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,176


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,177
I'm not leaving until it's done


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,178


----------



## dotty999

27,179


----------



## sepala

27,179


----------



## dotty999

27,180


----------



## catlover2

27,181 This would go a lot faster on Ubuntu Forums.


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,182


----------



## sepala

27,183


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,184


----------



## sepala

27,185


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,186


----------



## catlover2

27,187


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,188


----------



## catlover2

27,189


----------



## sepala

27,190


----------



## catlover2

27,191


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,192


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,193


----------



## catlover2

27,194


----------



## dotty999

27,195


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,196


----------



## catlover2

27,197


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,198


----------



## sepala

27,199


----------



## catlover2

27,200


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,201


----------



## catlover2

27,202


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,203


----------



## sepala

27,204


----------



## catlover2

27,205


----------



## sepala

27,206


----------



## catlover2

27,207


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,208


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,209


----------



## sepala

27,210


----------



## catlover2

27,211


----------



## sepala

27,212


----------



## catlover2

27,213 Now, let's see this thread on UbuntuFourms, "Count to 1,000,000 Before mod resets to one!"


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,214


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,215


----------



## sepala

27,216


----------



## dotty999

27,217


----------



## sepala

27,218


----------



## catlover2

27,219


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,220


----------



## dotty999

27,221


----------



## sepala

27,222


----------



## trainguide

27,223


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,224


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,225


----------



## dotty999

27,226


----------



## catlover2

27,227


----------



## dotty999

27,228


----------



## catlover2

27,229 Will I ever see 999,999...


----------



## sepala

27,230 (our grand children may see 999,999)


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,231


----------



## sepala

27,232


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,233


----------



## dotty999

27,234


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,235


----------



## sepala

27,236


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,237


----------



## sepala

27,238


----------



## dotty999

27,239


----------



## sepala

27,240


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,241


----------



## sepala

27,242


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,243


----------



## sepala

27,244


----------



## dotty999

27,245


----------



## sepala

27,246


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,247


----------



## sepala

27,248


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,249


----------



## sepala

27,250


----------



## dotty999

27,251


----------



## sepala

27,252


----------



## Athan

27,253


----------



## sepala

27,254


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,255


----------



## sepala

27,256


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,257


----------



## sepala

27,258


----------



## Athan

27,259


----------



## sepala

27,260


----------



## jamwaky

27,261


----------



## dotty999

27,262


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,263


----------



## sepala

27,264


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,265


----------



## dotty999

27,266


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,267


----------



## dotty999

27,268


----------



## sepala

27,269


----------



## Athan

27,270


----------



## catlover2

27,271


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,272


----------



## sepala

27,273


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,274


----------



## catlover2

27,275


----------



## sepala

27,276


----------



## catlover2

27,277


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,278


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,279


----------



## catlover2

27,280


----------



## sepala

27,281


----------



## catlover2

27,282


----------



## dotty999

27,283


----------



## catlover2

27,283


----------



## sepala

27,282


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,283


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,284
I guess


----------



## trainguide

27,285! :0


----------



## dotty999

27,286


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,287


----------



## dotty999

27,288


----------



## sepala

27,289


----------



## dotty999

27,290


----------



## catlover2

27,291


----------



## dotty999

27,292


----------



## sepala

27,293 (Now I have had enough of this)


----------



## trainguide

27,294


----------



## sepala

27,295


----------



## Athan

27,296


----------



## catlover2

27,297


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,298


----------



## catlover2

27,299


----------



## sepala

27,300


----------



## Athan

27,301


----------



## sepala

27,302


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,303


----------



## catlover2

27,304


----------



## sepala

27,305


----------



## Athan

27,306


----------



## sepala

27,307


----------



## Athan

27,308


----------



## catlover2

27,309


----------



## sepala

27,310


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,311


----------



## sepala

27,312


----------



## catlover2

27,313


----------



## Mr. Newton

27,314


----------



## catlover2

27,315
you have 13,000 posts.


----------



## Athan

27,316


----------



## catlover2

27,317


----------



## Athan

27,318


----------



## sepala

27,319


----------



## catlover2

27,320


----------



## sepala

27,321


----------



## catlover2

27,322


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,323


----------



## sepala

27,324


----------



## catlover2

27,325


----------



## sepala

27,326


----------



## catlover2

27,327


----------



## sepala

27,328


----------



## dotty999

27,329


----------



## Athan

27,330


----------



## catlover2

27,331


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,332


----------



## Athan

27,333


----------



## sepala

27,334


----------



## dotty999

27,335


----------



## catlover2

27,336


----------



## sepala

27,337


----------



## sepala

deeanabrown20 said:


> hi,
> i'm new here,
> can you tell me about this forum?
> =================================================


Actually you have posted your welcome message in gaming section of TSG, which should get posted in Introductions section.

Read these sections

Rules
http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

Awards
http://www.techguy.org/awards.html

History
http://www.techguy.org/history.html


----------



## Athan

27,338


----------



## sepala

27,339


----------



## catlover2

27,340


----------



## sepala

27,341


----------



## catlover2

27,342


----------



## sepala

27,343


----------



## Athan

27,344


----------



## catlover2

27,345


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,346


----------



## catlover2

27,347


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,348


----------



## sepala

27,349


----------



## catlover2

27,250


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,351


----------



## catlover2

27,352


----------



## sepala

27,353


----------



## catlover2

27,354


----------



## trainguide

27,355


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,356


----------



## sepala

27,357


----------



## dotty999

27,358


----------



## Athan

27,359


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,360


----------



## dotty999

27,361


----------



## catlover2

27,362


----------



## sepala

27,361


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,363


----------



## dotty999

27,364


----------



## joank

27,365


----------



## dotty999

27,366


----------



## joank

27,367


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,368


----------



## joank

27,369


----------



## dotty999

27,370


----------



## catlover2

27,371


----------



## sepala

27,372


----------



## joank

27,373


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,374


----------



## sepala

27,375


----------



## catlover2

27,376


----------



## sepala

27,377


----------



## joank

27,378


----------



## sepala

27,379


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,380


----------



## dotty999

27,381


----------



## Athan

27,382


----------



## joank

27,383


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,384


----------



## Sharma7

27,385


----------



## dotty999

27,386


----------



## sepala

27,387


----------



## Athan

27,388


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,389


----------



## Athan

27,390


----------



## sepala

27,391


----------



## Athan

27,392


----------



## dotty999

27,393


----------



## Athan

27,394


----------



## sepala

27,395


----------



## dotty999

27,396


----------



## sepala

27,397


----------



## dotty999

27,398


----------



## joank

27,399


----------



## dotty999

27,400


----------



## sepala

27,401


----------



## dotty999

27,402


----------



## Athan

27,403


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,404


----------



## sepala

27,405


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,406


----------



## dotty999

27,407


----------



## Athan

27,408


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,409


----------



## sepala

27,410


----------



## dotty999

27,411


----------



## sepala

27,412


----------



## dotty999

27,413


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,414


----------



## Athan

27,415


----------



## joank

27,416


----------



## Sharma7

27,417


----------



## Athan

27,418


----------



## sepala

27,419


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,420


----------



## sepala

27,421


----------



## Sharma7

27,422


----------



## dotty999

27,423


----------



## Sharma7

27,424


----------



## dotty999

27,425


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,426


----------



## sepala

27,427


----------



## dotty999

27,428


----------



## Sharma7

27,429


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,430


----------



## dotty999

27,431


----------



## Athan

27,432


----------



## dotty999

27,433


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,434


----------



## Sharma7

27,435


----------



## sepala

27,436


----------



## dotty999

27,437


----------



## Athan

27,438


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,439


----------



## trainguide

27,440


----------



## Athan

27,441


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,442


----------



## dotty999

27,443


----------



## VANESSA1

27,444


----------



## dotty999

27,445


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,446


----------



## Athan

27,447


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,448


----------



## sepala

27,449


----------



## smeegle

27,450


----------



## VANESSA1

27,451


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,452


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,453


----------



## sepala

27,454


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,455


----------



## Sharma7

27 456


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,457


----------



## dotty999

27,458


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,459


----------



## sepala

27,460


----------



## Athan

27,461


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,462


----------



## sepala

27,463


----------



## Sharma7

27 464


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,465


----------



## sepala

27,466


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,467


----------



## Athan

27,468


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,469


----------



## sepala

27,470


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,471


----------



## Athan

27,472


----------



## SIR****TMG

24,473


----------



## Sharma7

27 474


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,475


----------



## catlover2

27,476


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,477


----------



## Sharma7

27 478


----------



## dotty999

27,479


----------



## Athan

27,480


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,481


----------



## VANESSA1

27,482


----------



## dotty999

27,483


----------



## sepala

27,484


----------



## Athan

27,485


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,486


----------



## Athan

27,487


----------



## sepala

27,488


----------



## Athan

27,489


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,490


----------



## Athan

27,491


----------



## dotty999

27,492


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,493


----------



## Sharma7

27,494


----------



## dotty999

27,495


----------



## Athan

27,496


----------



## sepala

27,497


----------



## Sharma7

27 498


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,499


----------



## dotty999

27,500


----------



## sepala

27,501


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,502


----------



## dotty999

27,503


----------



## sepala

27,504


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,505


----------



## sepala

27,506


----------



## Athan

27,507


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,508


----------



## sepala

27,509


----------



## Athan

27,510


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,511


----------



## sepala

27,512


----------



## Sharma7

27,513


----------



## VANESSA1

27,514


----------



## Athan

27,515


----------



## sepala

27,516


----------



## Athan

27,517


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,518


----------



## Sharma7

27, 519


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,520


----------



## Athan

27,521


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,522


----------



## dotty999

27,523


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,524


----------



## sepala

27,525


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,526


----------



## dotty999

27,527


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,528


----------



## Sharma7

27, 529


----------



## Athan

27, 530


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,531


----------



## sepala

27,532


----------



## Athan

27,533


----------



## sepala

27,534


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,535


----------



## sepala

27,536


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,537


----------



## Athan

27,538


----------



## sepala

27,539


----------



## Athan

27,540


----------



## Sharma7

27 541


----------



## dotty999

27,542


----------



## Athan

27,543


----------



## sepala

27,544


----------



## Athan

27,545


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,546


----------



## dotty999

27,547


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,548


----------



## Sharma7

27 549


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,550


----------



## dotty999

27,551


----------



## sepala

27,552


----------



## dotty999

27,553


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,554


----------



## sepala

27,555


----------



## dotty999

27,556


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,557


----------



## sepala

27,558


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,559


----------



## sepala

27,560


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,561


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,562


----------



## sepala

27,563


----------



## dotty999

27,564


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,565


----------



## sepala

27,564


----------



## dotty999

27,566


counting UP sepala not down


----------



## sepala

dotty999 said:


> 27,566
> 
> counting UP sepala not down


heheheeeeeeeeee 

27,567


----------



## dotty999

27,568


----------



## sepala

27,569


----------



## trainguide

27,570


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,571


----------



## Sharma7

27 572


----------



## Athan

27,573


----------



## sepala

27,574


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,575


----------



## sepala

27,576


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,577


----------



## Athan

27,578


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,579


----------



## Sharma7

27,580


----------



## sepala

27,581


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,582


----------



## dotty999

27,583


----------



## Athan

27,584


----------



## sepala

27,585


----------



## Athan

27,586


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,587


----------



## Athan

27,588


----------



## jzenith

27,589

thanks for corrections


----------



## Athan

27,590

Correcting count


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,591


----------



## jzenith

27,592


----------



## dotty999

27,593


----------



## Firebreather

27,592


----------



## Athan

27,595

Correcting count again


----------



## sepala

27,596


----------



## Athan

27,597


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,598


----------



## sepala

27,599


----------



## jzenith

27,600


----------



## Firebreather

27,599


----------



## jzenith

27,602

correcting count


----------



## dotty999

27,603


----------



## Athan

27,604


----------



## sepala

27,605


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,606


----------



## jzenith

27,607


----------



## Athan

27,608


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,609


----------



## sepala

27,610


----------



## Firebreather

27,609


----------



## Sharma7

27 608


----------



## dotty999

guys we're counting up!

27, 611


----------



## Athan

27, 612


----------



## Firebreather

27, 613

ooops! sorry!


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,614


----------



## sepala

27,615


----------



## Firebreather

27,616


----------



## Athan

27,617


----------



## sepala

27,618


----------



## Athan

27,619


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,620


----------



## sepala

27,621


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,622


----------



## Firebreather

27,623


----------



## Sharma7

27 624


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,625


----------



## sepala

27,626


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,627


----------



## Sharma7

27 628


----------



## sepala

27,629


----------



## Firebreather

27,630


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,631


----------



## Firebreather

27,632


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,633


----------



## Firebreather

27,634


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,635


----------



## sepala

27,636


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,637


----------



## Firebreather

27,638


----------



## trainguide

27,639


----------



## Athan

27,640


----------



## Firebreather

27,641


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,642


----------



## Firebreather

27,643


----------



## sepala

27,642


----------



## Firebreather

27,644 



Sepala, we r counting up!!!!


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,645


----------



## jzenith

27,646


----------



## Firebreather

27,647


----------



## jzenith

27,648


----------



## Firebreather

27,649


----------



## Athan

27,650


----------



## Firebreather

27,651


----------



## sepala

firebreather said:


> 27,647


27,652


----------



## Athan

27,653


----------



## Firebreather

27,654


----------



## Athan

27,655


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,656


----------



## Firebreather

27,657


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,658


----------



## Firebreather

27,659


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,660


----------



## Firebreather

27,661


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,662


----------



## Athan

27,663


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,664


----------



## jzenith

27,665


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,666


----------



## Firebreather

27,667


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,668


----------



## jzenith

27,669


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,670


----------



## Athan

27,671


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,672


----------



## Firebreather

27,673


----------



## Sharma7

27 674


----------



## Firebreather

27,675


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,676


----------



## Sharma7

27 677


----------



## Firebreather

27,678


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,679


----------



## Firebreather

27,680


----------



## 2twenty2

27,681


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,682


----------



## Firebreather

27,683


----------



## Athan

27,684


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,685


----------



## Athan

27,686


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,687


----------



## Firebreather

27,688


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,689


----------



## Athan

27,690


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,691


----------



## Firebreather

27,692


----------



## Athan

27,693


----------



## Firebreather

27,694


----------



## Athan

27,695


----------



## Firebreather

27,696


----------



## Athan

27,697


----------



## Firebreather

27,698


----------



## Athan

27,699


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,700


----------



## Athan

27,701


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,702


----------



## Athan

27,703


----------



## Firebreather

27,704


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,705


----------



## Athan

27,706


----------



## Firebreather

27,707


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,708


----------



## Firebreather

27,709


----------



## dotty999

27,710


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,711


----------



## Firebreather

27,712


----------



## dotty999

27,713


----------



## Athan

27,714


----------



## challapradyumna

27,715


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,716


----------



## Firebreather

27,717


----------



## Athan

27,718


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,719


----------



## Firebreather

27,720


----------



## Athan

27,721


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,722


----------



## Firebreather

27,723


----------



## challapradyumna

27,724


----------



## Firebreather

27,725


----------



## challapradyumna

27,726


----------



## Firebreather

27,727

hi Pradyumna!


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,728


----------



## Firebreather

27,729

Hello Sir TMG!


----------



## Athan

27,730


----------



## Firebreather

27,731


----------



## Athan

27,732


----------



## Firebreather

27,733


----------



## Athan

27,734


----------



## Firebreather

27,735


----------



## Athan

27,736


----------



## Firebreather

27,737


----------



## Athan

27,738


----------



## Firebreather

27,739


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,740

Hello Fire


----------



## Firebreather

27,741

Hiya Sir TMG!


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,742

Hello Fire


----------



## Firebreather

27,743


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,744


----------



## Firebreather

27,745


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,746


----------



## Athan

27,747


----------



## trainguide

27,748


----------



## Athan

27,749


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,750


----------



## Athan

27,751


----------



## dotty999

27,752


----------



## Athan

27,753


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,754


----------



## Athan

27,755


----------



## dotty999

27,756


----------



## Athan

27,757


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,758


----------



## Firebreather

27,759


----------



## Athan

27,760


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,761


----------



## Firebreather

27,762

Hello Sir TMG!


----------



## Athan

27,763


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,764

Hello Fire....


----------



## Firebreather

27,765


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,766


----------



## Firebreather

27,767


----------



## dotty999

27,768


----------



## Firebreather

27,769


----------



## Athan

27,770


----------



## Firebreather

27,771


----------



## Athan

27,772


----------



## dotty999

27,773


----------



## Athan

27,774


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,775


----------



## Athan

27,776


----------



## Firebreather

27,777


----------



## Athan

27,778


----------



## Firebreather

27,779

hi Athan!


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,780


----------



## Firebreather

27,781


----------



## Athan

27,782

Hey FB !


----------



## Firebreather

27,783

Hi Athan!


----------



## Athan

27,784


----------



## Firebreather

27,785


----------



## Athan

27,786


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,787


----------



## Athan

27,788


----------



## Firebreather

27,789


----------



## Athan

27,790


----------



## Firebreather

27,791


----------



## Athan

27,792


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,793


----------



## Firebreather

27,794


----------



## Sharma7

27 795


----------



## Athan

27,796


----------



## Firebreather

27,797


----------



## Athan

27,798


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,799


----------



## Firebreather

27,800


----------



## Athan

27,801


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,802


----------



## ACA529

27,803


----------



## Athan

27,804


----------



## Firebreather

27,805


----------



## Athan

27,806


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,807


----------



## smeegle

27,808


----------



## Firebreather

27,809


----------



## ACA529

27,810


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,811


----------



## Firebreather

27,812


----------



## ACA529

27,813


----------



## Firebreather

27,814


----------



## ACA529

27,815


----------



## Firebreather

27,816


----------



## ACA529

27,817


----------



## dotty999

27,818


----------



## Firebreather

27,819


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,820


----------



## Firebreather

27,821


----------



## ACA529

27,822


----------



## dotty999

27,823


----------



## ACA529

27,824


----------



## dotty999

27,825


----------



## ACA529

27,826


----------



## Athan

27,827


----------



## Firebreather

27,828


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,829


----------



## Firebreather

27,830


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,831


----------



## dotty999

27,832


----------



## ACA529

27,833


----------



## Athan

27,834


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,835


----------



## Firebreather

27,836


----------



## ACA529

27,837


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,838


----------



## ACA529

27,839


----------



## Firebreather

27,840


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,841


----------



## Firebreather

27,842


----------



## ACA529

27,843


----------



## dotty999

27,844


----------



## ACA529

27,845


----------



## Firebreather

27,846


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,847


----------



## Firebreather

27,848


----------



## ACA529

27,849


----------



## Firebreather

27,850


----------



## ACA529

27,851


----------



## dotty999

27,852


----------



## ACA529

27,853


----------



## catlover2

27,854


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,855


----------



## Firebreather

27,856


----------



## ACA529

27,857


----------



## Firebreather

27,858


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,859


----------



## Firebreather

27,860


----------



## ACA529

27,861


----------



## Firebreather

27,862


----------



## SIR****TMG

27,863


----------



## Firebreather

27,864


----------



## ACA529

27,865


----------



## Athan

27,866


----------



## Firebreather

27,867


----------



## Athan

27,868


----------



## Firebreather

27,869


----------



## Athan

27,870


----------



## Firebreather

27,871


----------



## Athan

27,872


----------



## Firebreather

27,873


----------



## Athan

27,874


----------



## Firebreather

27,875


----------



## dotty999

27,876


----------



## Athan

27,877


----------



## Firebreather

27,878


----------



## Athan

27,879


----------



## Firebreather

27,880


----------



## Athan

27,881


----------



## Firebreather

27,882


----------



## ACA529

27,883


----------



## Firebreather

27,884


----------



## ACA529

27,885


----------



## Athan

27,886


----------



## Firebreather

27,887


----------



## Athan

27,888


----------



## Firebreather

27,889


----------



## VANESSA1

27,890


----------



## ACA529

27,891


----------



## Firebreather

27,892


----------



## ACA529

27,893


----------



## dotty999

27,894


----------



## Firebreather

27,895


----------



## ACA529

27,896


----------



## dotty999

27,897


----------



## Firebreather

27,898


----------



## ACA529

27,899


----------



## Firebreather

27,900

I got a round number!!!!


----------



## dotty999

27,901


----------



## Firebreather

27,902


----------



## dotty999

27,903


----------



## VANESSA1

27,904


----------



## Firebreather

27,905


----------



## dotty999

27,906


----------



## ACA529

27,907


----------



## dotty999

27,908


----------



## Firebreather

27,909


----------



## Athan

27,910


----------



## dotty999

27,911


----------



## Athan

27,912


----------



## Firebreather

27,913


----------



## Athan

27,914


----------



## Firebreather

27,915


----------



## dotty999

27,916


----------



## Firebreather

27,917


----------



## smeegle

27,918


----------



## dotty999

27,919


----------



## Firebreather

27,920


----------



## dotty999

27,921


----------



## Firebreather

27,922


----------



## Athan

27,923


----------



## Firebreather

27,924


----------



## Athan

27,925


----------



## Firebreather

27,926


----------



## Athan

27,927


----------



## Firebreather

27,928


----------



## Athan

27,929


----------



## Firebreather

27,930


----------



## Athan

27,931


----------



## Athan

27,934


----------



## Firebreather

27,935


----------



## dotty999

27,936


----------



## Athan

27,937


----------



## Firebreather

27,938


----------



## dotty999

27,939


----------



## Firebreather

27,940


----------



## Athan

27,941


----------



## Firebreather

27,942


----------



## dotty999

27,943


----------



## Firebreather

27,944


----------



## smeegle

27,945


----------



## Firebreather

27,946


----------



## dotty999

27,947


----------



## Firebreather

27,948


----------



## Athan

27,949


----------



## Firebreather

27,950


----------



## dotty999

27,951


----------



## Firebreather

27,952


----------



## dotty999

27,953


----------



## Firebreather

27,954


----------



## Athan

27,955


----------



## dotty999

27,956


----------



## Firebreather

27,957


----------



## dotty999

27,958


----------



## VANESSA1

27,959


----------



## Athan

27,960


----------



## dotty999

27,961


----------



## Athan

27,962


----------



## dotty999

27,963


----------



## Firebreather

27,964


----------



## dotty999

27,965


----------



## Firebreather

27,966


----------



## dotty999

27,967


----------



## Athan

27,968


----------



## Firebreather

27,969


----------



## Athan

27,970


----------



## Firebreather

27,971


----------



## Athan

27,972


----------



## Firebreather

27,973


----------



## Athan

27,974


----------



## Firebreather

27,975


----------



## Athan

27,976


----------



## Firebreather

27,977


----------



## Athan

27,978


----------



## Firebreather

27,979


----------



## Athan

27,980


----------



## Firebreather

27,981


----------



## Athan

27,982


----------



## Firebreather

27,983


----------



## Athan

27,984


----------



## Firebreather

27,985


----------



## dotty999

27,986


----------



## Athan

27,987


----------



## Firebreather

27,988


----------



## VANESSA1

27,989


----------



## Firebreather

27,990


----------



## VANESSA1

27,991


----------



## Firebreather

27,992


----------



## VANESSA1

27,993


----------



## Firebreather

27,994


----------



## dotty999

27,995


----------



## Athan

27,996


----------



## VANESSA1

27,997


----------



## Sharma7

27 998


----------



## Firebreather

27,999


----------



## dotty999

28,000


----------



## Firebreather

28,001


----------



## VANESSA1

28,002


----------



## dotty999

28,003


----------



## Firebreather

28,004


----------



## VANESSA1

28,004


----------



## Firebreather

28,005


----------



## Athan

28,006


----------



## Firebreather

28,007


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty Eight Thousand and *Eight *(28,008)


----------



## Firebreather

28,009

Good to see you awake!


----------



## Athan

28,010


----------



## Spandexer

Firebreather said:


> 28,009
> 
> Good to see you awake!


 Sorta but not really....zzzz

Twenty Eight Thousand *Eleven *(28,011)


----------



## Firebreather

28,012


----------



## Athan

28,013


----------



## dotty999

28,014


----------



## Athan

28,015


----------



## dotty999

28,016


----------



## Firebreather

28,017


----------



## Athan

28,018


----------



## Firebreather

28,019


----------



## Athan

28,020


----------



## Firebreather

28,021


----------



## VANESSA1

28,022


----------



## Athan

28,023


----------



## Firebreather

28,024


----------



## dotty999

28,025


----------



## Firebreather

28,026


----------



## VANESSA1

28,027


----------



## dotty999

28,028


----------



## Firebreather

28,029


----------



## dotty999

28,030


----------



## Firebreather

28,031


----------



## dotty999

28,032


----------



## Athan

28,033


----------



## Firebreather

28,034


----------



## Athan

28,035


----------



## dotty999

28,036


----------



## Firebreather

28,037


----------



## dotty999

28,038


----------



## Firebreather

28,039


----------



## dotty999

28,040


----------



## Firebreather

28,041


----------



## dotty999

28,042


----------



## Firebreather

28,043


----------



## dotty999

28, 044


----------



## 2twenty2

28, 045


----------



## Firebreather

28,046


----------



## 2twenty2

28,047


----------



## Firebreather

28,048


----------



## VANESSA1

28,049


----------



## VANESSA1

28,050


----------



## 2twenty2

28,051


----------



## Firebreather

28,052


----------



## dotty999

28,053


----------



## VANESSA1

28,054


----------



## catlover2

28,055


----------



## Firebreather

28,056


----------



## 2twenty2

28,057


----------



## Firebreather

28,058


----------



## 2twenty2

28,059


----------



## smeegle

28,060


----------



## Firebreather

28,061


----------



## 2twenty2

28,062


----------



## Firebreather

28,063


----------



## 2twenty2

28,064


----------



## VANESSA1

28,065


----------



## 2twenty2

28,066


----------



## VANESSA1

28,067


----------



## TheShooter93

28,068


----------



## dotty999

28,069


----------



## TheShooter93

28,070


----------



## dotty999

28,071


----------



## TheShooter93

28,072


----------



## 2twenty2

28,073


----------



## TheShooter93

28,074


----------



## dotty999

28,075


----------



## TheShooter93

28,076


----------



## dotty999

28, 077


----------



## TheShooter93

28,078


----------



## dotty999

28,079


----------



## TheShooter93

28,080


----------



## VANESSA1

28,081


----------



## TheShooter93

28,082


----------



## 2twenty2

28,083


----------



## TheShooter93

28,084


----------



## 2twenty2

28,085


----------



## TheShooter93

28,086


----------



## Firebreather

28,087

Hey Dotty! Nice avatar! When were you officially declared the Queen?   
Hi Cody! How is life?


----------



## TheShooter93

28,088

Hey, good. You?


----------



## Firebreather

28,089

Its ok... But there's every hope to be better.


----------



## TheShooter93

28,090


----------



## dotty999

28,091


----------



## VANESSA1

28,092


----------



## TheShooter93

28, 093


----------



## Firebreather

28,094


----------



## TheShooter93

28,095


----------



## 2twenty2

28,096


----------



## TheShooter93

28,097


----------



## Firebreather

28,098


----------



## TheShooter93

28,099


----------



## dotty999

28,100


----------



## TheShooter93

28,101


----------



## dotty999

28,102


----------



## TheShooter93

28,103


----------



## dotty999

28,104


----------



## 2twenty2

28,105


----------



## TheShooter93

28,106


----------



## dotty999

28,107


----------



## Athan

28,108


----------



## TheShooter93

28,109


----------



## Athan

28,110


----------



## smeegle

28,111


----------



## TheShooter93

28,112


----------



## Mekor

28,113


----------



## TheShooter93

28,114


----------



## Athan

28,115


----------



## TheShooter93

28,116


----------



## dotty999

28,117


----------



## TheShooter93

28,118


----------



## dotty999

28,119


----------



## TheShooter93

28,120


----------



## Athan

28,121


----------



## TheShooter93

28,122


----------



## dotty999

28,123


----------



## TheShooter93

28,124


----------



## dotty999

28,125


----------



## TheShooter93

28,126


----------



## dotty999

28,127


----------



## TheShooter93

28,128


----------



## dotty999

28,129


----------



## TheShooter93

28,130


----------



## dotty999

28,131


----------



## TheShooter93

28,132


----------



## dotty999

28,133


----------



## TheShooter93

28,134


----------



## Athan

28,135


----------



## TheShooter93

28,136


----------



## dotty999

28,137


----------



## Athan

28,138


----------



## TheShooter93

28,139


----------



## dotty999

28,140


----------



## abi54321

28,141


----------



## dotty999

28,142


----------



## abi54321

28,143


----------



## dotty999

28,144


----------



## TheShooter93

28,145


----------



## abi54321

28,146


----------



## dotty999

28,147


----------



## Athan

28,148


----------



## dotty999

28,149


----------



## Athan

28,150


----------



## dotty999

28,151


----------



## smeegle

28,152


----------



## dotty999

28,153


----------



## 2twenty2

28,154


----------



## dotty999

28,155


----------



## VANESSA1

28,156


----------



## dotty999

28,157


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty Eight Thousand One Hundred Fifty Eight! (28,158)


----------



## dotty999

28,159


----------



## VANESSA1

28,160


----------



## dotty999

28,161


----------



## VANESSA1

28,162


----------



## 2twenty2

28,163


----------



## dotty999

28,164


----------



## VANESSA1

28,165


----------



## dotty999

28,166


----------



## 2twenty2

28,167


----------



## dotty999

28,168


----------



## dotty999

28,170


----------



## Athan

28,171


----------



## dotty999

28,172


----------



## 2twenty2

28,173


----------



## dotty999

28,174


----------



## HOBOcs

28,175


----------



## dotty999

28,176


----------



## Miya

28,177


----------



## dotty999

28,178


----------



## 2twenty2

28,179


----------



## dotty999

28,180


----------



## 2twenty2

28,181


----------



## dotty999

28,182


----------



## 2twenty2

28,183


----------



## [email protected]

28,184


----------



## dotty999

28,185


----------



## [email protected]

28,186


----------



## dotty999

28,187


----------



## [email protected]

28128


----------



## dotty999

28,129


----------



## [email protected]

28,130


----------



## dotty999

28,131


----------



## [email protected]

28,132


----------



## 2twenty2

28,133


----------



## dotty999

should now be 28,194


----------



## [email protected]

Lol dang page turners
28,195


----------



## dotty999

28,196

I blame you!


----------



## [email protected]

28,197 

get in line


----------



## dotty999

28,198

keeping my eye on you


----------



## 2twenty2

28,199


----------



## dotty999

28,200


----------



## 2twenty2

28,201


----------



## dotty999

28, 202


----------



## 2twenty2

28, 203


----------



## dotty999

28,204


----------



## 2twenty2

28,205


----------



## dotty999

28,206


----------



## [email protected]

28,207 (i looked 4 times to make sure it was right


----------



## dotty999

28,208

makes it easy for me to follow you!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,209


----------



## dotty999

28, 210


----------



## 2twenty2

28, 211


----------



## dotty999

28,212


----------



## 2twenty2

28,213


----------



## dotty999

28,214


----------



## 2twenty2

28,215


----------



## dotty999

28,216


----------



## 2twenty2

28,217


----------



## dotty999

28,218


----------



## Panzer4

28, 219


----------



## dotty999

28,220


----------



## 2twenty2

28,221


----------



## dotty999

28,222


----------



## 2twenty2

28,223


----------



## dotty999

28,224


----------



## 2twenty2

28,225


----------



## dotty999

28,226


----------



## 2twenty2

28,227


----------



## dotty999

28,228


----------



## 2twenty2

28,229


----------



## dotty999

28,230


----------



## 2twenty2

28,231


----------



## dotty999

28,232


----------



## 2twenty2

28,233


----------



## dotty999

28,234


----------



## 2twenty2

28,235


----------



## dotty999

28,236


----------



## 2twenty2

28,237


----------



## smeegle

28,238


----------



## 4N1M4TR1X

28,239


----------



## 2twenty2

28,240


----------



## VANESSA1

28,241


----------



## 2twenty2

28,242


----------



## Spandexer

Twenty Eight Thousand Two Hundred Forty Three! (28,243)


----------



## 2twenty2

28,244


----------



## asklamar

28,245


----------



## 2twenty2

28,246


----------



## VANESSA1

28.247


----------



## Spandexer

Okay, so on *6/3/2010* this thread was on *25,586*.
Today, *10/30/2014*, it's reached *28,247*. 
If my maths are correct, that's *2,661* posts over more than *4 *years.
That means, at the current rate, we will reach the ultimate goal of 1,000,000 in approximately 375 years. >.<
We best get moving...
*
Twenty Eight Thousand, Two Hundred Forty EIGHT! (28,248)*


----------



## 2twenty2

28,249


----------



## [email protected]

28250


----------



## 2twenty2

28,251


----------



## [email protected]

28252


----------



## 2twenty2

28,253


----------



## [email protected]

28252


----------



## [email protected]

28255 (app wont let me fix the other post and I just noticed the mess up of course)


----------



## 2twenty2

28,256


----------



## poochee

28,257


----------



## 2twenty2

28,258


----------



## poochee

28,259


----------



## 2twenty2

28,260


----------



## poochee

28,261


----------



## 2twenty2

28,262


----------



## poochee

28,263


----------



## 2twenty2

28,264


----------



## poochee

28,265


----------



## 2twenty2

28,266


----------



## poochee

28,267


----------



## 2twenty2

28,268


----------



## poochee

28,269


----------



## 2twenty2

28,270


----------



## poochee

28,271


----------



## 2twenty2

28,272


----------



## poochee

28,273


----------



## 2twenty2

28,274


----------



## poochee

28,275


----------



## 2twenty2

28,276


----------



## poochee

28,277


----------



## 2twenty2

28,278


----------



## poochee

28,279


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,280

Hi Everyone, Thought you'd need extra help


----------



## poochee

28,281

Thanks.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,282

:d


----------



## poochee

28,283


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,284

Hope your setting in your new hometown?


----------



## poochee

28,285

I am settled.


----------



## jay9821

28,286


----------



## 2twenty2

28,287


----------



## jay9821

28,288


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,289

Good, Pooche


----------



## poochee

28,290


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,291


----------



## poochee

28,292


----------



## 2twenty2

28,293


----------



## poochee

28,294


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,295


----------



## poochee

28,296


----------



## 2twenty2

28,297


----------



## poochee

28,298


----------



## 2twenty2

28,299


----------



## poochee

28,300


----------



## 2twenty2

28,301


----------



## poochee

28,302


----------



## 2twenty2

28,303


----------



## poochee

28, 304


----------



## 2twenty2

28, 305


----------



## poochee

28, 306


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

28,307


----------



## 2twenty2

28,308


----------



## poochee

28,309


----------



## 2twenty2

28,310


----------



## poochee

28,311


----------



## 2twenty2

28,312


----------



## poochee

28,313


----------



## 2twenty2

28,314


----------



## poochee

28,315


----------



## 2twenty2

28,316


----------



## poochee

28,317


----------



## 2twenty2

28,318

Well poochee, it looks like you and I are the only ones playing this game. Probably because we are the only ones that know how to count.


----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


> 28,318
> 
> Well poochee, it looks like you and I are the only ones playing this game. Probably because we are the only ones that know how to count.


----------



## poochee

28,319


----------



## 2twenty2

28,320


----------



## poochee

28,321


----------



## 2twenty2

28,322


----------



## poochee

28,323


----------



## 2twenty2

28,324


----------



## poochee

28,325


----------



## 2twenty2

28,326


----------



## poochee

28,237


----------



## 2twenty2

28,238


----------



## poochee

28,239


----------



## 2twenty2

28,240


----------



## poochee

28,241


----------



## 2twenty2

28,242


----------



## poochee

28,243


----------



## 2twenty2

28,244


----------



## poochee

28,245


----------



## 2twenty2

28,246


----------



## poochee

28,247


----------



## 2twenty2

28,248


----------



## poochee

28,249


----------



## 2twenty2

28,250


----------



## poochee

28,251


----------



## 2twenty2

28,252


----------



## poochee

28,253


----------



## 2twenty2

28,254


----------



## poochee

28,255


----------



## 2twenty2

28,256


----------



## poochee

28,257


----------



## 2twenty2

28,258


----------



## poochee

28,259


----------



## 2twenty2

28,260


----------



## poochee

28,261


----------



## 2twenty2

28,262


----------



## poochee

28,263


----------



## 2twenty2

28,264


----------



## poochee

28,265


----------



## 2twenty2

28,266


----------



## poochee

28,267


----------



## 2twenty2

28,268


----------



## poochee

28,269


----------



## 2twenty2

28,270


----------



## poochee

28,271


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty eight thousand, two hundred seventy two


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred seventy three


----------



## 2twenty2

28,274


----------



## poochee

28,275


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred seventy six


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred seventy seven


----------



## 2twenty2

28,278


----------



## poochee

28,279


----------



## 2twenty2

28,280


----------



## poochee

28,281


----------



## 2twenty2

28,282


----------



## poochee

28,283


----------



## 2twenty2

28,284


----------



## poochee

28,285


----------



## 2twenty2

28,286


----------



## poochee

28,287


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred eighty eight


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred eighty nine


----------



## 2twenty2

28,290


----------



## poochee

28,291


----------



## 2twenty2

28,292


----------



## poochee

28,293


----------



## 2twenty2

28,294


----------



## poochee

28,295


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred ninety six


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, two hundred ninety seven


----------



## 2twenty2

28,298


----------



## poochee

28,299


----------



## 2twenty2

28,300


----------



## poochee

28,301


----------



## 2twenty2

28,302


----------



## poochee

28,303


----------



## 2twenty2

28,304


----------



## poochee

28,305


----------



## 2twenty2

28,306


----------



## poochee

28,307


----------



## 2twenty2

28,308


----------



## poochee

28,309


----------



## 2twenty2

28,310


----------



## poochee

28,311


----------



## 2twenty2

28,312


----------



## poochee

28,313


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred fourteen


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred fifteen


----------



## 2twenty2

28,316


----------



## poochee

28,317


----------



## 2twenty2

28,318


----------



## poochee

28,319


----------



## 2twenty2

28,320


----------



## poochee

28,321


----------



## 2twenty2

28,322


----------



## poochee

28,323


----------



## 2twenty2

28,324


----------



## poochee

28,325


----------



## 2twenty2

28,326


----------



## poochee

28,327


----------



## 2twenty2

28,328


----------



## poochee

28,329


----------



## 2twenty2

28,330


----------



## poochee

28,331


----------



## 2twenty2

28,332


----------



## poochee

28,333


----------



## 2twenty2

28,334


----------



## poochee

28,335


----------



## 2twenty2

28,336


----------



## poochee

28,337


----------



## 2twenty2

28,338


----------



## poochee

28,339


----------



## 2twenty2

28,340


----------



## poochee

28,341


----------



## 2twenty2

28,342


----------



## poochee

28,343


----------



## 2twenty2

28,344


----------



## poochee

28,345


----------



## WizKid07

28,346 

Didn't expect something I posted in 2007 to still be getting continued: http://forums.techguy.org/thread-games-arcade-discussion/556410-count-1-000-000-1-a.html

hehe


----------



## poochee

28,347


----------



## 2twenty2

28,348


----------



## poochee

28,349


----------



## 2twenty2

28,350


----------



## poochee

28,351


----------



## 2twenty2

28,352


----------



## poochee

28,353


----------



## 2twenty2

28,354


----------



## poochee

28,355


----------



## 2twenty2

28,356


----------



## poochee

28,357


----------



## 2twenty2

28,358


----------



## poochee

28,359


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred sixty


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred sixty one


----------



## 2twenty2

28,362


----------



## poochee

28,363


----------



## 2twenty2

28,364


----------



## poochee

28,365


----------



## 2twenty2

28,366


----------



## poochee

28,367


----------



## 2twenty2

28,368


----------



## poochee

28,369


----------



## 2twenty2

28,370


----------



## poochee

28,371


----------



## 2twenty2

28,372


----------



## poochee

28,373


----------



## 2twenty2

28,374


----------



## poochee

28,375


----------



## 2twenty2

28,376


----------



## poochee

28,377


----------



## 2twenty2

28,378


----------



## poochee

28,379


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred eighty


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, three hundred eighty one


----------



## 2twenty2

28,382


----------



## poochee

28,383


----------



## 2twenty2

28,384


----------



## poochee

28,385


----------



## 2twenty2

28,386


----------



## poochee

28,387


----------



## 2twenty2

28,388


----------



## poochee

28,389


----------



## 2twenty2

28,390


----------



## poochee

28,391


----------



## 2twenty2

28,392


----------



## poochee

28,393


----------



## 2twenty2

28,394


----------



## poochee

28,395


----------



## 2twenty2

28,396


----------



## poochee

28,397


----------



## 2twenty2

28,398


----------



## poochee

28,399


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, four hundred


----------



## poochee

Twenty eight thousand, four hundred one


----------



## 2twenty2

28,402


----------



## poochee

28,403


----------



## 2twenty2

28,404


----------



## poochee

28,405


----------



## 2twenty2

28,406


----------



## poochee

28,407


----------



## 2twenty2

28,408


----------



## smeegle

28,409


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand, four hundred ten


----------



## GaucheXI

28,411


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Newton

28,412


----------



## TiffanyS68

28,413


----------



## Mr. Newton

28,414


----------



## dotty999

28, 415


----------



## 2twenty2

28, 416


----------



## dotty999

28,417


----------



## 2twenty2

28,418


----------



## Mr. Newton

28,419


----------



## dotty999

28,420


----------



## 2twenty2

28,421


----------



## dotty999

28,422


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty eight thousand four hundred twenty two


----------



## dotty999

you repeated the previous number


----------



## 2twenty2

Twenty eight thousand four hundred twenty three


----------



## dotty999

28, 424

I'm keeping my eye on you!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,425

I see that. I going to have to come up with a new plan. Post in white text like this. 
To make it more difficult for you to catch me.  We should start a new game
called Catch Me If You Can.


----------



## dotty999

28, 426

I see I'll have to up my game and watch you more closely than usual!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,427


----------



## dotty999

28,428


----------



## 2twenty2

28,429


----------



## dotty999

28,430


----------



## 2twenty2

28,431


----------



## dotty999

28,432


----------



## 2twenty2

28,433


----------



## dotty999

28,434


----------



## 2twenty2

28,435


----------



## dotty999

28,436


----------



## 2twenty2

28,437


----------



## dotty999

28,438


----------



## 2twenty2

28,439


----------



## dotty999

28,440


----------



## 2twenty2

28,441


----------



## dotty999

28, 442


----------



## 2twenty2

28,443


----------



## dotty999

28,444


----------



## 2twenty2

28,445


----------



## dotty999

28, 446


----------



## 2twenty2

28,447


----------



## dotty999

28, 448


----------



## 2twenty2

28,449


----------



## dotty999

28.450


----------



## 2twenty2

28,451


----------



## dotty999

28,452


----------



## 2twenty2

28,453


----------



## dotty999

28,454


----------



## 2twenty2

28,455


----------



## dotty999

28,456


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty eight thousand four hundred fifty seven


----------



## dotty999

28,458


----------



## 2twenty2

28,459


----------



## dotty999

28,460


----------



## 2twenty2

28,461


----------



## dotty999

28,462


----------



## 2twenty2

28,463


----------



## dotty999

28,464


----------



## 2twenty2

28,465


----------



## dotty999

28,466


----------



## 2twenty2

28,467


----------



## dotty999

28,468


----------



## 2twenty2

28,469


----------



## dotty999

28,470


----------



## 2twenty2

28,471


----------



## dotty999

28,472


----------



## 2twenty2

28,473


----------



## dotty999

28,474


----------



## 2twenty2

28,475


----------



## dotty999

28,476


----------



## 2twenty2

28,477


----------



## dotty999

28,478


----------



## 2twenty2

28,479


----------



## dotty999

28,480


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,481*


----------



## dotty999

28,482


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,483*


----------



## dotty999

*28,484*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,485*


----------



## dotty999

*28,486*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,487*


----------



## dotty999

*28,488*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,489*


----------



## dotty999

*28.490*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,491*


----------



## dotty999

*28,492*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,493*


----------



## dotty999

_*28,494*_


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,495*


----------



## dotty999

*28, 496*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,497*


----------



## dotty999

*28,498*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,499*


----------



## dotty999

*28,500*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,501*


----------



## dotty999

*28,502

bedtime for me, g'night *


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> *28,502
> bedtime for me, g'night *


A belated good nite.

*28,503*


----------



## dotty999

*28,504*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,505*


----------



## dotty999

*28,506*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,507*


----------



## dotty999

*28,508*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,509*


----------



## dotty999

*28,510*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,511*


----------



## dotty999

*28,512*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,513*


----------



## dotty999

*28,514*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,515*


----------



## dotty999

*28,516*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,517*


----------



## dotty999

*28,518*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,519*


----------



## dotty999

*28,520*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,521*


----------



## dotty999

28,522


----------



## Tanis

28,523


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,524*


----------



## dotty999

*28,525*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,526*


----------



## dotty999

*28,527*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,528*


----------



## dotty999

*28,529*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,530*


----------



## dotty999

*28,531*


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hi dotty999*

*28,532*


----------



## dotty999

no need to be so formal, my name's Dotty, Hi kh 

*28,533*


----------



## 2twenty2

Ok 

*28,534*


----------



## dotty999

*28,535*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,536*


----------



## dotty999

*28,537*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,538*


----------



## dotty999

*28,539*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,540*

this one is probably hard to see it is in yellow


----------



## dotty999

flippin'heck!

*28,541 *


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,542*


----------



## dotty999

*28,543*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,544*


----------



## dotty999

*28,545*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,546*


----------



## dotty999

*28,547*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,548*


----------



## dotty999

28,549


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,550*


----------



## dotty999

*28,551*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,552*


----------



## dotty999

28,553


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,554*


----------



## metallica5456

28,555


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,556*


----------



## dotty999

*28,557*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,558*


----------



## dotty999

*28,559*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,560*


----------



## dotty999

*28,561

Hi kh! *


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,562*

*Hi Dotty! *


----------



## dotty999

*28,563*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,564*


----------



## dotty999

*28,565*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,566*


----------



## dotty999

*28,567*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,568*


----------



## dotty999

*28,569*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,570*


----------



## dotty999

*28,571*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,572*


----------



## dotty999

*28,573*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,574*


----------



## dotty999

*28,575*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,576*


----------



## dotty999

*28,577*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,578*


----------



## dotty999

28,579


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,580*


----------



## dotty999

*28,581*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,582*


----------



## dotty999

*28,583*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,584*


----------



## dotty999

*28,585*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,586*


----------



## dotty999

*28,587*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,588*


----------



## dotty999

*28,589*

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

*28, 590*


----------



## dotty999

*28,591*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,592*


----------



## dotty999

*28,593*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,594*


----------



## dotty999

*28,595*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,596*


----------



## dotty999

*28,597

pink suits you *


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,598*


----------



## dotty999

*28,599*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,600*


----------



## dotty999

*28,601*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,602*


----------



## dotty999

*28,603*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,604*


----------



## dotty999

*28,605*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,606*


----------



## dotty999

*28,607*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,608*

Hi Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

*28,609

Hi kh *


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,610*


----------



## dotty999

*28,611*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,612*


----------



## dotty999

*28,613*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,614*


----------



## dotty999

*28,615*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,616*


----------



## dotty999

28;617


----------



## 2twenty2

28,618


----------



## dotty999

28.619


----------



## 2twenty2

28,620


----------



## dotty999

*28,621*

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty 

28,622


----------



## dotty999

*28,623*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,624*


----------



## dotty999

*28,625*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,626*


----------



## dotty999

28,627


----------



## 2twenty2

28,628


----------



## dotty999

28.629


----------



## 2twenty2

28,630


----------



## dotty999

28,631


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,632*


----------



## dotty999

28,633


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,634*


----------



## dotty999

*28,635*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,636*


----------



## dotty999

*28,637*

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

*28,638*


----------



## dotty999

*28,639*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,640*


----------



## dotty999

*28,641*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,642*


----------



## dotty999

28,643


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,644*


----------



## dotty999

*28,645*
*
hi kh *


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hi Ditty! *

*28,646*


----------



## dotty999

*Ditty! *

*28,647*


----------



## 2twenty2

*Oops I mean Dotty *

*28,648*


----------



## dotty999

28,649

good job I have a forgiving nature


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,650*


----------



## dotty999

*28,651*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,652*


----------



## dotty999

*28,653*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,654*


----------



## dotty999

28,655


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,656*


----------



## dotty999

*28,657*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,658*


----------



## dotty999

*28,659*


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Dotty! 










*28,660*


----------



## dotty999

*28,661

Good afternoon! thank you so much for my one and only Valentine greeting! *


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome.

*28,662*


----------



## dotty999

*28,663*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,664*


----------



## dotty999

*28,665*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,666*


----------



## dotty999

*28,667*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,668*


----------



## dotty999

*28,669*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,670*


----------



## dotty999

*28,671*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,672*


----------



## dotty999

*28,673*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,674*


----------



## dotty999

*28,675*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,676*


----------



## dotty999

*28,677*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,678*


----------



## dotty999

28,679


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,680*


----------



## dotty999

*28,681*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,682*


----------



## dotty999

*28,683*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,684*


----------



## dotty999

*28,685*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,686*


----------



## dotty999

28,687


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,688*


----------



## dotty999

28,689


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,690*


----------



## dotty999

28,691


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,692*


----------



## dotty999

28,693


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,694*


----------



## shardul

28,695


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,696*


----------



## dotty999

28,697


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin Dotty

28,698


----------



## dotty999

28,699

Evening kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,700


----------



## dotty999

28,701


----------



## 2twenty2

28,702


----------



## dotty999

28,703


----------



## 2twenty2

Evening Dotty
28,704


----------



## dotty999

28,705

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,706


----------



## dotty999

28,707


----------



## 2twenty2

28,708


----------



## dotty999

28,709


----------



## 2twenty2

28,710


----------



## dotty999

28,711


----------



## 2twenty2

28,712


----------



## dotty999

28,713


----------



## 2twenty2

28,714


----------



## dotty999

28,715


----------



## 2twenty2

28,716


----------



## dotty999

28,717


----------



## 2twenty2

28,718


----------



## dotty999

28,719

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

*Hi Dotty!* 

28,720


----------



## dotty999

28,721


----------



## 2twenty2

28,722


----------



## dotty999

28,723


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,724*


----------



## dotty999

*28,725*


----------



## 2twenty2

*28,726*


----------



## dotty999

28,727


----------



## 2twenty2

28,728


----------



## dotty999

28,729


----------



## 2twenty2

28,730


----------



## dotty999

28,731


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,732


----------



## dotty999

28,733

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

28,734


----------



## dotty999

28,735


----------



## 2twenty2

28,736


----------



## dotty999

28,737


----------



## 2twenty2

28,738


----------



## dotty999

28,739


----------



## 2twenty2

28,740


----------



## dotty999

28,741


----------



## 2twenty2

28,742


----------



## dotty999

28,743


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Hot Dot! 

28,744


----------



## dotty999

Hi cheeky kh! 

28,745


----------



## 2twenty2

I happened to be reading one of the forums where Hot Dot was mentioned. So I just couldn't resist saying that. 

28,746


----------



## dotty999

28,747

I gathered as much!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,748


----------



## dotty999

28,749


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty 

28,750


----------



## dotty999

28,751 

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

28,752


----------



## dotty999

28,753


----------



## 2twenty2

28,754


----------



## dotty999

28,755


----------



## 2twenty2

28,756


----------



## dotty999

28,757

Hi You!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi! 

28,758


----------



## dotty999

28,759


----------



## 2twenty2

28,760


----------



## dotty999

28,761

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty 

28,762


----------



## dotty999

28,763


----------



## 2twenty2

28,763


----------



## dotty999

there must be an echo in here 

28,764


----------



## 2twenty2

oops!

28,765


----------



## dotty999

28,766


----------



## 2twenty2

28,767


----------



## dotty999

28,768


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,769


----------



## dotty999

28,770

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,771


----------



## dotty999

28,772


----------



## 2twenty2

_28,773_


----------



## dotty999

28,774


----------



## 2twenty2

_28,775_


----------



## dotty999

28,776


----------



## 2twenty2

28,777


----------



## dotty999

28,778


----------



## 2twenty2

28,779


----------



## dotty999

28,780


----------



## shardul

28,781


----------



## dotty999

28,782


----------



## shardul

28,783


----------



## dotty999

28,784


----------



## shardul

28,785


----------



## dotty999

28,786


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,787


----------



## dotty999

Hi kh!

28,788


----------



## 2twenty2

28,789


----------



## dotty999

28,790


----------



## 2twenty2

28,791


----------



## dotty999

28,792


----------



## 2twenty2

28,793


----------



## dotty999

28,794


----------



## 2twenty2

28,795


----------



## dotty999

28,796


----------



## 2twenty2

28,797


----------



## dotty999

28,798


----------



## 2twenty2

28,799


----------



## dotty999

28,800


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,801


----------



## dotty999

Hi finally! 

28,802


----------



## 2twenty2

28,803


----------



## dotty999

28,804


----------



## 2twenty2

28,805


----------



## dotty999

28,806


----------



## 2twenty2

28,807


----------



## dotty999

28,808


----------



## 2twenty2

28,809


----------



## dotty999

28,810


----------



## 2twenty2

28,811


----------



## dotty999

28,812


----------



## 2twenty2

28,813


----------



## dotty999

28,814


----------



## 2twenty2

28,815


----------



## dotty999

28,816


----------



## 2twenty2

28,817


----------



## dotty999

28,818


----------



## 2twenty2

28,819


----------



## dotty999

28,820


----------



## 2twenty2

28,821


----------



## dotty999

28,822


----------



## 2twenty2

28,823


----------



## dotty999

28,824


----------



## 2twenty2

28,825


----------



## dotty999

28,826


----------



## 2twenty2

28,827


----------



## dotty999

28,828


----------



## 2twenty2

28,829


----------



## bobs-here

28,830


----------



## 2twenty2

28,831


----------



## dotty999

28,832


----------



## 2twenty2

28,833


----------



## shardul

28,834


----------



## 2twenty2

28,835


----------



## Caravel

28,836


----------



## 2twenty2

28,837


----------



## dotty999

28,838


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,839


----------



## dotty999

28,840

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,841


----------



## dotty999

28,842


----------



## 2twenty2

28,843


----------



## dotty999

28,844


----------



## 2twenty2

28,845


----------



## dotty999

28,846


----------



## 2twenty2

28,847


----------



## dotty999

28,848


----------



## 2twenty2

28,849


----------



## dotty999

28,850

hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,851


----------



## dotty999

28,852


----------



## 2twenty2

28,853


----------



## dotty999

28,854


----------



## 2twenty2

28,855


----------



## dotty999

28,856


----------



## 2twenty2

28,857


----------



## dotty999

28,858


----------



## 2twenty2

28,859


----------



## dotty999

28,860


----------



## 2twenty2

28,861


----------



## dotty999

28,862


----------



## 2twenty2

28,863


----------



## dotty999

28,864


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,865


----------



## bobs-here

28,866


----------



## dotty999

28,667


----------



## 2twenty2

28,668


----------



## dotty999

28,669


----------



## 2twenty2

28,670


----------



## dotty999

28,671


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,672


----------



## dotty999

28,673

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,674


----------



## dotty999

28,675


----------



## 2twenty2

28,676


----------



## dotty999

28,677


----------



## 2twenty2

28,678


----------



## dotty999

28,679


----------



## 2twenty2

28,680


----------



## dotty999

28,681


----------



## 2twenty2

28,682


----------



## dotty999

28,683


----------



## 2twenty2

28,684


----------



## dotty999

28,685


----------



## 2twenty2

28,686


----------



## dotty999

28,687


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,688


----------



## dotty999

28,689

Hi kh, better late than never!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,690


----------



## dotty999

28,691


----------



## 2twenty2

28,692


----------



## dotty999

28,693


----------



## 2twenty2

28,694


----------



## ninjaio

28,695


----------



## 2twenty2

28,696


----------



## dotty999

28,697


----------



## 2twenty2

28,698


----------



## dotty999

28,699

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,700


----------



## dotty999

28,701


----------



## 2twenty2

28,702


----------



## dotty999

28,703


----------



## 2twenty2

28,704


----------



## dotty999

28,705


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,706


----------



## dotty999

28,707

Hi kh


----------



## 2twenty2

28,708


----------



## dotty999

28,709


----------



## 2twenty2

28,710


----------



## dotty999

28,711

Howdy doody kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,712


----------



## dotty999

28,713


----------



## 2twenty2

28,714


----------



## dotty999

28,715


----------



## 2twenty2

28,716


----------



## dotty999

28,717


----------



## 2twenty2

28,718


----------



## dotty999

28,719


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,720


----------



## dotty999

28,721

Hi kh!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,722


----------



## dotty999

28,723


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

28,723


----------



## bobs-here

28,724


----------



## 2twenty2

28,725


----------



## bobs-here

28,726


----------



## dotty999

28,727


----------



## 2twenty2

28,728


----------



## dotty999

28,729


----------



## bobs-here

28,730


----------



## 2twenty2

28,731


----------



## bobs-here

28,732


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi bobs-here!

28,733


----------



## bobs-here

hi, knucklehead!

28,734


----------



## 2twenty2

28,735


----------



## bobs-here

28,736


----------



## dotty999

28,737


----------



## bobs-here

hi dotty!

28,738


----------



## 2twenty2

28,739


----------



## bobs-here

28,740


----------



## 2twenty2

28,741


----------



## bobs-here

28,742


----------



## dotty999

28,743


----------



## bobs-here

28,744


----------



## dotty999

28,745


----------



## bobs-here

28,746


----------



## 2twenty2

28,747


----------



## bobs-here

28,748


----------



## 2twenty2

28,749


----------



## bobs-here

28,750


----------



## 2twenty2

28,750 x


----------



## bobs-here

28,751


----------



## 2twenty2

XXVIII DCCLII **


----------



## bobs-here

..--- ---.. --..-- --... ..... ...--


----------



## 2twenty2

XXVIII DCCLIV


----------



## bobs-here




----------



## dotty999

I need to lie down in a darkened room!


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> I need to lie down in a darkened room!




XXVIII DCCLVI


----------



## dotty999

my brain's gone for the night! see ya tomorrow when it decides to return!


----------



## bobs-here

dotty999 said:


> my brain's gone for the night! see ya tomorrow when it decides to return!


sleep tight 

28,757


----------



## 2twenty2

see you tomorrow Dotty. 

28,758


----------



## bobs-here

28,759


----------



## 2twenty2

28,760


----------



## bobs-here

28,761


----------



## 2twenty2

28,762


----------



## bobs-here

28,763


----------



## dotty999

ah! back to some semblance of normality! 

28,764


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


> ah! back to some semblance of normality!




28,765


----------



## bobs-here

28,766


----------



## 2twenty2

28,767


----------



## bobs-here

28,768


----------



## 2twenty2

28,769


----------



## dotty999

28,770


----------



## 2twenty2

28,771


----------



## dotty999

28,772


----------



## 2twenty2

28,773


----------



## dotty999

28,774


----------



## 2twenty2

28,775


----------



## dotty999

28,776


----------



## 2twenty2

28,777


----------



## dotty999

28,778


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,779


----------



## dotty999

Hi kh! 

28,780


----------



## 2twenty2

28,781


----------



## dotty999

28,782


----------



## 2twenty2

28,783


----------



## dotty999

28,784


----------



## 2twenty2

Good morning Dotty! 

28,785


----------



## dotty999

28,786

Good afternoon kh! I've already been out on my shopping expedition and now it's coffee break time!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,787

I'll be out shopping tomorrow morning with my daughter and then we'll have lunch at her place with the grandkids and son inlaw.


----------



## dotty999

28,788

sounds like a good plan!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,789


----------



## bobs-here

28,790


----------



## dotty999

28,791


----------



## bobs-here

28,792


----------



## dotty999

28,793


----------



## bobs-here

28,794


----------



## dotty999

28,795


----------



## bobs-here

28,796


----------



## dotty999

28,797

bedtime for me, g'night bob!


----------



## bobs-here

gnight Dotty 
28,798


----------



## 2twenty2

28,798


----------



## bobs-here

28,799


----------



## 2twenty2

28,800


----------



## bobs-here

28,801


----------



## 2twenty2

28,802


----------



## bobs-here

28,803


----------



## dotty999

28,804


----------



## bobs-here

28,805


----------



## 2twenty2

28,806


----------



## bobs-here

28,807


----------



## dotty999

28,808


----------



## bobs-here

28,809


----------



## 2twenty2

28,810


----------



## dotty999

28,811


----------



## bobs-here

28,812


----------



## dotty999

28,813

bedtime for me, goodnight bob!


----------



## bobs-here

night, night Dotty!

28,814


----------



## dotty999

28,815

last post!


----------



## bobs-here

28,816

hehehe!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,817

First post!


----------



## bobs-here

28,818


----------



## dotty999

28,819


----------



## 2twenty2

28,820

Hi Dotty!


----------



## bobs-here

hi all!

28,821


----------



## dotty999

28,822

Hi kh, bob!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,823


----------



## bobs-here

28,824


----------



## 2twenty2

28,824


----------



## bobs-here

28,825


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty eight thousand,eight hundred twenty six


----------



## bobs-here

28,827


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty eight thousand,eight hundred twenty eight


----------



## bobs-here

twenty eight thousand,eight hundred twenty nine


----------



## 2twenty2

28,830


----------



## bobs-here

28,831


----------



## 2twenty2

28,832


----------



## bobs-here

28,833


----------



## 2twenty2

28,834


----------



## bobs-here

28,835


----------



## 2twenty2

28,836


----------



## bobs-here

28,837

kh, your av is confusing me


----------



## 2twenty2

28,838


----------



## bobs-here

28,839


----------



## 2twenty2

28,840


----------



## bobs-here

28,841


----------



## dotty999

28,842


----------



## bobs-here

28,843


----------



## 2twenty2

28,844


----------



## bobs-here

28,845


----------



## 2twenty2

28,846


----------



## bobs-here

28,847


----------



## 2twenty2

28,848


----------



## bobs-here

28,849


----------



## 2twenty2

28,850


----------



## bobs-here

28,851


----------



## dotty999

28,852

Hi bob, kh!


----------



## bobs-here

28,853

Hi Dotty, KH!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi!

28,853


----------



## bobs-here

28,854


----------



## dotty999

28,855


----------



## bobs-here

28,856


----------



## dotty999

28,857


----------



## bobs-here

28,858


----------



## bobs-here

28,859


----------



## 2twenty2

28,860


----------



## bobs-here

28,861


----------



## 2twenty2

28,862


----------



## bobs-here

28,863


----------



## 2twenty2

28,864


----------



## bobs-here

28,865


----------



## dotty999

28,866


----------



## bobs-here

28,867


----------



## 2twenty2

28,867


----------



## bobs-here

28,868


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-nothere 

28,869


----------



## bobs-here

28,870


----------



## 2twenty2

28,870


----------



## bobs-here

28,872

out to lunch


----------



## 2twenty2

28,873


----------



## bobs-here

28.874


----------



## 2twenty2

28,875


----------



## bobs-here

28,876


----------



## 2twenty2

28,877


----------



## bobs-here

28,878


----------



## 2twenty2

28,879


----------



## dotty999

28,880


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

28,881


----------



## dotty999

Hi kh! 

28,882


----------



## 2twenty2

28,883


----------



## dotty999

28,884


----------



## 2twenty2

28,885


----------



## dotty999

28,886


----------



## 2twenty2

28,887


----------



## dotty999

28,888


----------



## 2twenty2

28,889


----------



## dotty999

28,890


----------



## 2twenty2

28,891


----------



## bobs-here

28,892


----------



## 2twenty2

28,893


----------



## bobs-here

28,894


----------



## 2twenty2

28,895


----------



## bobs-here

28,896


----------



## dotty999

28,897

Hi Bob


----------



## bobs-here

hello Dotty 

28,898


----------



## dotty999

28,899


----------



## bobs-here

28,900


----------



## 2twenty2

28,901


----------



## dotty999

28,902


----------



## bobs-here

28,903


----------



## 2twenty2

28,904


----------



## bobs-here

28,905


----------



## 2twenty2

28,906


----------



## bobs-here

28,907


----------



## 2twenty2

28,908


----------



## bobs-here

28,909


----------



## 2twenty2

28,910


----------



## bobs-here

28,911


----------



## 2twenty2

28,912


----------



## bobs-here

28,913


----------



## 2twenty2

28,914


----------



## bobs-here

28,915


----------



## dotty999

28,916


----------



## 2twenty2

28,917

nice avatar.


----------



## bobs-here

ditto

28, 918


----------



## dotty999

28,919

thanks! it's an old one I've revived!


----------



## 2twenty2

much better than the other one

28,920


----------



## dotty999

28,921

I'm a pussycat whichever way you look at it


----------



## bobs-here

28,922


----------



## dotty999

28,923


----------



## bobs-here

28,924


----------



## 2twenty2

28,925


----------



## bobs-here

28,926


----------



## 2twenty2

28,927


----------



## dotty999

28,928


----------



## 2twenty2

28,929


----------



## dotty999

28,930


----------



## 2twenty2

28,931


----------



## dotty999

28,932


----------



## 2twenty2

28,933


----------



## dotty999

28,934


----------



## bobs-here

28,935


----------



## 2twenty2

28,936


----------



## bobs-here

28,937


----------



## 2twenty2

28,938


----------



## bobs-here

28,939


----------



## 2twenty2

28,940


----------



## bobs-here

28,941


----------



## 2twenty2

28,942


----------



## dotty999

28,943


----------



## bobs-here

28,944


----------



## 2twenty2

28,945


----------



## bobs-here

28,946


----------



## 2twenty2

28,947


----------



## bobs-here

28,948


----------



## 2twenty2

28,949


----------



## bobs-here

28,950


----------



## 2twenty2

28,951


----------



## bobs-here

28,952


----------



## 2twenty2

28,953


----------



## bobs-here

28,954


----------



## 2twenty2

28,955


----------



## bobs-here

28,956


----------



## 2twenty2

28,957


----------



## bobs-here

28,958


----------



## 2twenty2

28,959


----------



## bobs-here

28,960


----------



## 2twenty2

28,961


----------



## bobs-here

28,962


----------



## 2twenty2

28,963


----------



## bobs-here

28,964


----------



## 2twenty2

28,965


----------



## bobs-here

28,966


----------



## 2twenty2

28,967


----------



## bobs-here

28,968


----------



## 2twenty2

28,969


----------



## bobs-here

28,970


----------



## 2twenty2

28,971


----------



## bobs-here

28,972


----------



## 2twenty2

28,973


----------



## dotty999

28,974


----------



## 2twenty2

28,975


----------



## bobs-here

28,976


----------



## 2twenty2

28,977


----------



## bobs-here

28,978


----------



## 2twenty2

28,979


----------



## bobs-here

28,980


----------



## 2twenty2

28,981


----------



## bobs-here

28,982


----------



## dotty999

28,983

just popped in and will now pop out! off to Llandudno tomorrow for the day and climbing the Great Orme again!


----------



## bobs-here

28,984

hi..... bye .... dotty!


----------



## 2twenty2

28,985


----------



## bobs-here

28, 986


----------



## 2twenty2

28,987


----------



## dotty999

28,988


----------



## bobs-here

28,989


----------



## dotty999

28,990


----------



## 2twenty2

Hello Dotty!

28,991


----------



## dotty999

hey kh! 

28,992


----------



## bobs-here

28,993


----------



## dotty999

28,994


----------



## 2twenty2

28,995


----------



## dotty999

28,996


----------



## 2twenty2

28,997


----------



## bobs-here

28,998


----------



## 2twenty2

28,999


----------



## bobs-here

29,000


----------



## 2twenty2

29,001


----------



## dotty999

29,002


----------



## bobs-here

29,003


----------



## 2twenty2

29,004


----------



## bobs-here

29,005


----------



## 2twenty2

29,006


----------



## bobs-here

29,007


----------



## 2twenty2

29.008


----------



## bobs-here

29,009


----------



## 2twenty2

29,010


----------



## bobs-here

29,011


----------



## 2twenty2

29,012


----------



## bobs-here

29,013


----------



## 2twenty2

29,014


----------



## bobs-here

29,015


----------



## 2twenty2

heres another one



bobs-here said:


> 29,oo9



29,016


----------



## bobs-here

psst...saw that 


29,017


----------



## 2twenty2

29,018


----------



## bobs-here

29,019


----------



## 2twenty2

29,020


----------



## bobs-here

29,021


----------



## 2twenty2

29,022


----------



## bobs-here

29,023


----------



## 2twenty2

29,024


----------



## bobs-here

29,025


----------



## 2twenty2

29,026


----------



## bobs-here

29,027


----------



## 2twenty2

29,028


----------



## bobs-here

29,029


----------



## 2twenty2

29,030


----------



## bobs-here

29,031


----------



## dotty999

29,032


----------



## bobs-here

29,033


----------



## dotty999

29,034


----------



## bobs-here

29,035


----------



## dotty999

29,036


----------



## bobs-here

29,037


----------



## dotty999

29,038


----------



## bobs-here

29,039


----------



## dotty999

29,040


----------



## 2twenty2

29,041


----------



## dotty999

29,042


----------



## bobs-here

29,043


----------



## dotty999

29,044


----------



## bobs-here

29,045


----------



## dotty999

29,046


----------



## bobs-here

29,047


----------



## dotty999

29,048


----------



## 2twenty2

29,049


----------



## dotty999

29,050


----------



## bobs-here

29,051


----------



## dotty999

29,052

shouldn't you be in bed at this time?


----------



## bobs-here

funny you should say that, dotty ... someone else said exactly the same thing, only not as politely as you

29,053


----------



## dotty999

polite is my middle name 

29,054


----------



## bobs-here

mmm, dotty polite.... it has a nice sound to it 

29,055


----------



## dotty999

29.056

yea, it sounds real enough but don't be fooled!


----------



## bobs-here

29,057


----------



## dotty999

29,058


----------



## bobs-here

29,059


----------



## dotty999

29,060


----------



## bobs-here

29,061


----------



## dotty999

29, 062


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty and bobs-here

29,063


----------



## bobs-here

Hi knucklehead

29,064


----------



## 2twenty2

29,065


----------



## bobs-here

29,066


----------



## 2twenty2

29,067


----------



## bobs-here

29,068


----------



## dotty999

29,069


----------



## bobs-here

29,070


----------



## dotty999

29,071


----------



## bobs-here

29,072


----------



## dotty999

29,073


----------



## bobs-here

29,074


----------



## dotty999

29,075


----------



## bobs-here

29,076


----------



## dotty999

29,077


----------



## 2twenty2

29,078


----------



## dotty999

29,079


----------



## 2twenty2

29,080


----------



## dotty999

29,081


----------



## 2twenty2

29,082


----------



## bobs-here

29,083


----------



## 2twenty2

29,084


----------



## bobs-here

29,085


----------



## 2twenty2

29,086


----------



## bobs-here

29,087


----------



## dotty999

29,088


----------



## bobs-here

Hi dotty 

29,089


----------



## dotty999

29,090

Hi Bob!


----------



## bobs-here

29,091


----------



## dotty999

29,092


----------



## bobs-here

29,093


----------



## dotty999

29,094


----------



## bobs-here

29,095


----------



## dotty999

29,096


----------



## bobs-here

29,097


----------



## dotty999

29,098


----------



## bobs-here

29,099


----------



## 2twenty2

29,100


----------



## bobs-here

29,101


----------



## 2twenty2

29,102


----------



## bobs-here

29,103


----------



## dotty999

29,104


----------



## 2twenty2

29,105


----------



## dotty999

29,106


----------



## bobs-here

29,107


----------



## 2twenty2

29,108


----------



## bobs-here

29,109


----------



## 2twenty2

29,110


----------



## bobs-here

29,111


----------



## 2twenty2

29,112


----------



## bobs-here

29,113


----------



## dotty999

29,114


----------



## bobs-here

29,115


----------



## 2twenty2

29,116


----------



## bobs-here

29,117


----------



## 2twenty2

29,118


----------



## bobs-here

29,119


----------



## 2twenty2

29,120


----------



## bobs-here

29,121


----------



## 2twenty2

29,122


----------



## bobs-here

29,123


----------



## 2twenty2

29,124


----------



## bobs-here

29,125


----------



## 2twenty2

29,126


----------



## bobs-here

29,127


----------



## 2twenty2

29,128


----------



## bobs-here

29,129


----------



## 2twenty2

Adios amigo. I Gotta get back to work! 

29,130


----------



## bobs-here

See you soon 

29,131


----------



## 2twenty2

29,132


----------



## bobs-here

29,133


----------



## 2twenty2

29,134


----------



## dotty999

29,135


----------



## bobs-here

29,136


----------



## 2twenty2

29,137


----------



## bobs-here

pssst... KH 

29,138


----------



## 2twenty2

29,139


----------



## bobs-here

29,140


----------



## 2twenty2

29,141


----------



## bobs-here

29,142


----------



## 2twenty2

29,143


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Knucklehead!

29,144


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey bobs-here!

29,145


----------



## bobs-here

knucklehead said:


> Hey bobs-here!


thats true

29,146


----------



## 2twenty2

19,147


----------



## dotty999

19,148


----------



## bobs-here

19,000 edit ...

29,149


----------



## 2twenty2

nobody caught the mistake!

29,150


----------



## bobs-here

knucklehead said:


> nobody caught the mistake!
> 
> 29,151


Hi, KH, its a good thing someone's awake!


----------



## 2twenty2

29,152


----------



## bobs-here

29,153


----------



## 2twenty2

29,154


----------



## bobs-here

29,155


----------



## 2twenty2

29,156


----------



## bobs-here

29,157


----------



## dotty999

29,158


----------



## bobs-here

29,159


----------



## dotty999

29,160


----------



## bobs-here

29,161


----------



## dotty999

29,162


----------



## bobs-here

29,163


----------



## dotty999

29,164


----------



## bobs-here

29,165


----------



## dotty999

29,166


----------



## bobs-here

29,167


----------



## dotty999

29,168


----------



## bobs-here

29,169


----------



## dotty999

29,170


----------



## bobs-here

29,171


----------



## dotty999

29,172


----------



## 2twenty2

29,173


----------



## bobs-here

29,174


----------



## dotty999

29,175


----------



## bobs-here

29,176


----------



## dotty999

29,177


----------



## bobs-here

29,178


----------



## dotty999

29,179


----------



## bobs-here

29,180


----------



## dotty999

29,181


----------



## bobs-here

29,182


----------



## dotty999

29,183


----------



## bobs-here

29,184


----------



## dotty999

29,185


----------



## bobs-here

29,186


----------



## dotty999

29,187


----------



## bobs-here

29,188


----------



## dotty999

29,189


----------



## bobs-here

29,190


----------



## bobs-here

29,191


----------



## dotty999

29,192


----------



## bobs-here

29,193


----------



## dotty999

29,194


----------



## bobs-here

29,195


----------



## bobs-here

29,196


----------



## 2twenty2

29,197


----------



## bobs-here

29,198


----------



## dotty999

29,199


----------



## bobs-here

29,200


----------



## dotty999

29,201


----------



## bobs-here

29,202


----------



## 2twenty2

29,203


----------



## bobs-here

29,20*4*


----------



## 2twenty2

29,205


----------



## bobs-here

hi KH! hope your head is feeling better today 

29,206


----------



## dotty999

29,207

I thought only us gals had headaches when it suits us


----------



## bobs-here

oooh.. i havent a clue what you mean  Dotty!

97,208


----------



## 2twenty2

97,208

29,209


----------



## bobs-here

29,209

Hi KH!
back on track...
thanks for the drink!!


----------



## 2twenty2

29,209


Hi bobs-here

29,011


----------



## dotty999

29,012

Hi, me here!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty

29,013


----------



## dotty999

29,014


----------



## bobs-here

Hi everybody! 

what happened

29,015


----------



## dotty999

29,016

sometimes I have a blonde moment!


----------



## bobs-here

29,017

surely not, Dotty!


----------



## dotty999

29,018

you better believe it!


----------



## bobs-here

29,019


----------



## dotty999

29,020


----------



## bobs-here

29,021


----------



## dotty999

29,022


----------



## bobs-here

29,023


----------



## dotty999

29,024


----------



## bobs-here

29,025


----------



## 2twenty2

29,026


----------



## bobs-here

29,027


----------



## 2twenty2

29,028


----------



## bobs-here

29,029


----------



## 2twenty2

29,030


----------



## bobs-here

29,031


----------



## 2twenty2

29,032


----------



## bobs-here

Hi KH!

29,033


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Bob!

29,034


----------



## bobs-here

29,035


----------



## 2twenty2

29,036


----------



## bobs-here

29,037


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

29,038


----------



## bobs-here

29,039


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

29,040


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon 

29,041


----------



## 2twenty2

29,042


----------



## bobs-here

29,043


----------



## 2twenty2

29,044


----------



## bobs-here

29,045


----------



## 2twenty2

29,046


----------



## bobs-here

29,047


----------



## 2twenty2

twonine,zerofoureight


----------



## bobs-here

twonine,zerofournine


----------



## 2twenty2

29,050


----------



## bobs-here

phew!

29,051


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> phew!




29,052


----------



## bobs-here

29,053


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

29,054


----------



## bobs-here

Afternoon 

29,055


----------



## 2twenty2

29,056


----------



## bobs-here

29,057


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin 

29,058


----------



## bobs-here

Afternoon 
29,059


----------



## 2twenty2

29,060


----------



## bobs-here

29,061


----------



## 2twenty2

29,062


----------



## bobs-here

29,063


----------



## 2twenty2

29,064


----------



## bobs-here

29,065


----------



## 2twenty2

29,066


----------



## bobs-here

29,067


----------



## 2twenty2

29,068


----------



## bobs-here

29,069


----------



## 2twenty2

29,070


----------



## bobs-here

29,071


----------



## 2twenty2

29,072


----------



## dotty999

29,073


----------



## bobs-here

Hello Dotty!

29,074


----------



## 2twenty2

29,075


----------



## bobs-here

29,076


----------



## 2twenty2

29,077


----------



## bobs-here

*New* 29,078


----------



## 2twenty2

29,079


----------



## bobs-here

29,080


----------



## 2twenty2

29,081


----------



## bobs-here

29,082


----------



## 2twenty2

29,083


----------



## bobs-here

29,084


----------



## smeegle

29,085


----------



## bobs-here

29,086


----------



## 2twenty2

29,087


----------



## bobs-here

29,088


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty nine,089


----------



## bobs-here

twenty nine,zero-ninety


----------



## 2twenty2

29,091


----------



## bobs-here

*29,092*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,093*


----------



## bobs-here

*29,094*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,095*


----------



## dotty999

29,096


----------



## bobs-here

Hi all!

29,097


----------



## 2twenty2

29,098


----------



## bobs-here

*29,099*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,100*


----------



## bobs-here

*29,101*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,102*


----------



## bobs-here

*29,103*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,104*


----------



## bobs-here

*29,105*


----------



## 2twenty2

*29,106*


----------



## bobs-here

*29,107*<< psst!


----------



## 2twenty2

bobs-here said:


> *29,107*<< psst!


I just had to highlight it. Shows nice and clear 
29, 108


----------



## bobs-here

i'm back on the meds. sorted 

29, 109


----------



## 2twenty2

29,110


----------



## bobs-here

29,111


----------



## 2twenty2

29,112


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon!

29,113


----------



## dotty999

29,114


----------



## bobs-here

29,115


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin Dotty, Bob!

29,116


----------



## bobs-here

Hi KH!

29,117


----------



## 2twenty2

29,118


----------



## bobs-here

29,119


----------



## 2twenty2

29,120


----------



## bobs-here

29,121


----------



## 2twenty2

29,122


----------



## bobs-here

29,123


----------



## dotty999

29,124


----------



## 2twenty2

Mornin!

29,125


----------



## bobs-here

Mornin to you, too!

29,126


----------



## 2twenty2

29,127


----------



## bobs-here

29,128


----------



## 2twenty2

29,129


----------



## bobs-here

29,130


----------



## dotty999

29,131


----------



## bobs-here

29,132


----------



## dotty999

29,133

watching the referendum results!


----------



## 2twenty2

29,134


----------



## bobs-here

hi, folks! 

its been a heady day..

29,135

..KH.... ive nicked yer flag!


----------



## 2twenty2

29,136


----------



## bobs-here

29,137


----------



## 2twenty2

29,138


----------



## bobs-here

29,139


----------



## 2twenty2

29,140


----------



## bobs-here

29,141


----------



## 2twenty2

29,142


----------



## bobs-here

29,143


----------



## dotty999

29,144


----------



## bobs-here

29,145


----------



## dotty999

29,146


----------



## bobs-here

29,147


----------



## dotty999

29,148


----------



## bobs-here

29,149


----------



## dotty999

29,150


----------



## bobs-here

29,151


----------



## dotty999

29,152


----------



## bobs-here

29,153


----------



## dotty999

29,154


----------



## bobs-here

29,155


----------



## dotty999

29,156


----------



## 2twenty2

29,157


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon KH!

29,158


----------



## dotty999

29,159


----------



## bobs-here

Hi Dotty!

29,160


----------



## dotty999

29,161

Hi Bob! shocking weather here!


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Bob.

29,162


----------



## bobs-here

29,163



dotty999 said:


> Hi Bob! shocking weather here!


goodness... its little better here Dotty. Just dark clouds, now..


----------



## 2twenty2

29,164


----------



## bobs-here

29,165


----------



## 2twenty2

29,166


----------



## dotty999

29,166


----------



## bobs-here

29,168

Dotty...spoke too soon ... bucketing it down, now


----------



## dotty999

29,169

same here!


----------



## 2twenty2

29,170


----------



## dotty999

29,171


----------



## 2twenty2

29,172


----------



## dotty999

29,173


----------



## 2twenty2

29,174


----------



## dotty999

29,175


----------



## 2twenty2

29,176


----------



## dotty999

29,177


----------



## bobs-here

29,178


----------



## dotty999

29,179


----------



## bobs-here

29,180


----------



## dotty999

29,181


----------



## bobs-here

29,182


----------



## 2twenty2

29,183


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon, KH

29,184


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin Bob!

29,184


----------



## bobs-here

29,185


----------



## dotty999

29,186


----------



## bobs-here

29,187


----------



## dotty999

29,188


----------



## bobs-here

29,189


----------



## 2twenty2

29,190


----------



## bobs-here

29,191


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin everyone!

29,192


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon!

29,193


----------



## 2twenty2

29,194


----------



## bobs-here

29,195


----------



## 2twenty2

29,196


----------



## bobs-here

29,197


----------



## 2twenty2

29,198


----------



## bobs-here

29,199


----------



## dotty999

29,200


----------



## bobs-here

29,201


----------



## 2twenty2

29,202


----------



## bobs-here

29,203


----------



## 2twenty2

29,204


----------



## bobs-here

29,205


----------



## 2twenty2

29,206


----------



## bobs-here

29,207


----------



## dotty999

29,208


----------



## bobs-here

29,209


----------



## dotty999

29,210


----------



## bobs-here

29,211


----------



## dotty999

29,212


----------



## bobs-here

29,213


----------



## dotty999

29,214


----------



## bobs-here

29,215


----------



## dotty999

29,216


----------



## bobs-here

29,217


----------



## dotty999

29,218


----------



## bobs-here

29,219


----------



## dotty999

29,220


----------



## bobs-here

29,221


----------



## dotty999

29,222


----------



## bobs-here

29,223


----------



## dotty999

29,224


----------



## bobs-here

29,225


----------



## dotty999

29,226


----------



## bobs-here

29,227


----------



## dotty999

29,228


----------



## bobs-here

29,229


----------



## 2twenty2

29,230


----------



## bobs-here

afternoon!

29,231


----------



## 2twenty2

mornin!

29,232


----------



## bobs-here

29,233


----------



## 2twenty2

29,234


----------



## bobs-here

29,235


----------



## 2twenty2

29,236


----------



## bobs-here

29,237


----------



## 2twenty2

29,238


----------



## bobs-here

29,239


----------



## 2twenty2

29,240


----------



## bobs-here

29,241


----------



## 2twenty2

29,242


----------



## bobs-here

29,243


----------



## dotty999

29,244


----------



## bobs-here

29,245


----------



## 2twenty2

29,246


----------



## bobs-here

29,247


----------



## 2twenty2

29,248


----------



## bobs-here

29,249


----------



## 2twenty2

29,250


----------



## bobs-here

29,251


----------



## 2twenty2

29,252


----------



## bobs-here

29,253


----------



## 2twenty2

29,254


----------



## bobs-here

29,255


----------



## dotty999

29,256


----------



## bobs-here

29,257


----------



## dotty999

29,258


----------



## 2twenty2

29,259


----------



## bobs-here

29,260


----------



## 2twenty2

29,261


----------



## bobs-here

29,262


----------



## 2twenty2

29,263


----------



## bobs-here

29,264


----------



## 2twenty2

29,265


----------



## bobs-here

29,266


----------



## dotty999

29,267


----------



## 2twenty2

29,268


----------



## dotty999

29,269


----------



## Velox15

29,270


----------



## dotty999

29,271


----------



## 2twenty2

29,272


----------



## dotty999

29,273


----------



## 2twenty2

29,274


----------



## dotty999

29,275


----------



## 2twenty2

29,276


----------



## dotty999

29,277


----------



## 2twenty2

29,278


----------



## dotty999

29,279


----------



## 2twenty2

29,280


----------



## dotty999

29,281


----------



## 2twenty2

29,282


----------



## Stupidface

29,283


----------



## 2twenty2

29,284


----------



## dotty999

29,285


----------



## 2twenty2

29,286


----------



## dotty999

29,287


----------



## 2twenty2

29,288


----------



## dotty999

29,289


----------



## 2twenty2

29,290


----------



## dotty999

29,291


----------



## 2twenty2

29,292


----------



## dotty999

29,293


----------



## 2twenty2

29,294


----------



## dotty999

29,295


----------



## 2twenty2

29,296


----------



## dotty999

29,297


----------



## 2twenty2

29,298


----------



## dotty999

29,299


----------



## 2twenty2

29,300


----------



## dotty999

29,301


----------



## 2twenty2

29,302


----------



## dotty999

29,303


----------



## 2twenty2

29,304


----------



## smeegle

knucklehead said:


> 29,304


29305


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,306


----------



## metallica5456

29,307


----------



## BROman2001

29308


----------



## metallica5456

29309


----------



## Mr. Newton

29310


----------



## dotty999

29,311


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,312


----------



## dotty999

29,313


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,314


----------



## dotty999

29,315


----------



## 2twenty2

29,316


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,317


----------



## dotty999

29,318


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,319


----------



## dotty999

29,320


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,321


----------



## dotty999

29,322


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,323


----------



## dotty999

29,324


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,325


----------



## dotty999

29,326


----------



## 2twenty2

29,327


----------



## dotty999

29,328


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,329


----------



## 2twenty2

29,330


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,331


----------



## dotty999

29,332


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,333


----------



## dotty999

29,334


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,335


----------



## dotty999

29,336


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,337


----------



## dotty999

29,338


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,339


----------



## 2twenty2

29,340


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,341


----------



## dotty999

29,342


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,343


----------



## dotty999

29,344


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,345


----------



## dotty999

29,346


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,347


----------



## dotty999

29,348


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,349


----------



## dotty999

29,350


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,351


----------



## dotty999

29,352


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,353


----------



## dotty999

29,354


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,355


----------



## dotty999

29,356


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,357


----------



## dotty999

29,358


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,359


----------



## dotty999

29,360


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,361


----------



## dotty999

29,362


----------



## Brewski425

29,355


----------



## dotty999

29,363


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,364


----------



## dotty999

29,365


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,366


----------



## dotty999

29,367


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,368


----------



## dotty999

29,369


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,370


----------



## MartysLaptopIssues

29,371


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,372


----------



## dotty999

29,373


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,374


----------



## 2twenty2

twenty nine thousand, three hundred seventy five


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,376


----------



## dotty999

29,377


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,378


----------



## dotty999

29,379


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,380


----------



## dotty999

29,381


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,382


----------



## dotty999

29,383


----------



## Mr. Newton

20,384


----------



## dotty999

20,385


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,386


----------



## 2twenty2

29,387


----------



## dotty999

29,388


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,389


----------



## dotty999

29,390


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,391


----------



## dotty999

29,392


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,393


----------



## dotty999

29,394


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,395


----------



## dotty999

29,396


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,397


----------



## dotty999

29,398


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,399


----------



## dotty999

29,400


----------



## dotty999

29,400


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,401


----------



## dotty999

29,402


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,403


----------



## dotty999

29,404


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,405


----------



## dotty999

29,406


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,407


----------



## dotty999

29,408


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,409


----------



## 2twenty2

XXIXCDX


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,411
xoxo


----------



## dotty999

29,412


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,413


----------



## dotty999

29,414


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,415


----------



## AkhilaF

29,416


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,417


----------



## dotty999

29,418


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,419


----------



## dotty999

29,420


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,421


----------



## dotty999

29,422


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,423


----------



## dotty999

29,424


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,425


----------



## HOBOcs

29,426


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,427


----------



## dotty999

29,428


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,429


----------



## dotty999

29,430


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,431


----------



## dotty999

29,432


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,433


----------



## dotty999

29,434


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,435


----------



## dotty999

29,436


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,437


----------



## HOBOcs

29,438


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,439


----------



## dotty999

29,440


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,441


----------



## dotty999

29,442


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,443


----------



## dotty999

29,444


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,445


----------



## dotty999

29,446


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,447


----------



## dotty999

29,448


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,449


----------



## smeegle

29,450


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,451


----------



## dotty999

29,452


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,453


----------



## dotty999

29,454


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,455


----------



## dotty999

29,456


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,457


----------



## dotty999

29,458


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,459


----------



## dotty999

29,460


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,461


----------



## dotty999

29,462


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,463


----------



## dotty999

29,464


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,465


----------



## dotty999

29,466


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,467


----------



## dotty999

29,468


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,469


----------



## dotty999

29,470


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,471


----------



## dotty999

29,472


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,473


----------



## dotty999

29,474


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,475


----------



## dotty999

29,476


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,477


----------



## dotty999

29,478


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,479


----------



## HOBOcs

29,480


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,481


----------



## dotty999

29,482


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,483


----------



## dotty999

29,484


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,485


----------



## dotty999

29,486


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,487


----------



## dotty999

29,488


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,489


----------



## dotty999

29,490


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,491


----------



## dotty999

29,492


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,493


----------



## dotty999

29,494


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,495


----------



## dotty999

29,496


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,497


----------



## dotty999

29,498


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,499


----------



## dotty999

29,500


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,501


----------



## dotty999

29,502


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,503


----------



## dotty999

29,504


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,505


----------



## dotty999

29,506


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,507


----------



## dotty999

29,508


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,509


----------



## dotty999

29,510


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,511


----------



## dotty999

29,512


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,513


----------



## dotty999

29,514


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,515


----------



## dotty999

29,516


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,517


----------



## smeegle

29,518


----------



## smeegle

25631


----------



## smeegle

25,632


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,519


----------



## smeegle

29,520


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,521


----------



## 2twenty2

29,522


----------



## dotty999

29,523


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,524


----------



## 2twenty2

29,525


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,526


----------



## dotty999

29,527


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,528


----------



## dotty999

29,529


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,530


----------



## dotty999

29,531


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,532


----------



## dotty999

29,533


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,534


----------



## dotty999

29,535


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,536


----------



## dotty999

29,537


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,538


----------



## dotty999

29,539


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,540


----------



## dotty999

29,541


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,542


----------



## dotty999

29,543


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,544


----------



## dotty999

29,545


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,546


----------



## dotty999

29,547


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,548


----------



## dotty999

29,549


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,550


----------



## dotty999

29,551


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,552


----------



## dotty999

29,553


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,554


----------



## dotty999

29,555


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,556


----------



## dotty999

29,557


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,558


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,559


----------



## metallica5456

29,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,561


----------



## metallica5456

29,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,563


----------



## metallica5456

29,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,565


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Twenty nine thousand five hundred sixty six.


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,567


----------



## dotty999

29,568


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,569


----------



## dotty999

29,570


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,571


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

XXIX,DLXXII = 29,572

*note:*
The xxix *should* have a line over them to denote thousands. My keyboard don't do that.
Roman numerals do not have commas.


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,573


----------



## dotty999

29 574


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,575


----------



## dotty999

29,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,577


----------



## dotty999

29,578


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,579


----------



## dotty999

29,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,581


----------



## Miqw7394

29,582


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,583


----------



## dotty999

29,584


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,585


----------



## dotty999

29,586


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,587


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,588 ... are we there yet?


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,589...almost there


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,590...almost there?

only 970,410 to go


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,591


----------



## dotty999

29,592


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,593


----------



## simian

29,594 bananas


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,595


----------



## dotty999

29,596


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,597


----------



## dotty999

29,598


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,599


----------



## dotty999

29,600


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,601


----------



## dotty999

29,602


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,603

How old will *you* be when this count reaches 1,000,000??


----------



## simian

Ill be 29,604 bananas older. How about you?


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,605


----------



## dotty999

29,606


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,607


----------



## dotty999

29,608


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,609


----------



## dotty999

29,610


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,611


----------



## dotty999

29,612


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,613
going out for breakfast


----------



## dotty999

29,614

enjoy! I've just had a quick lunch as it's nearly 2pm here


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,615
A salad every morning at 9AM at the restaurant.The highlight of my day.Living the dream


----------



## dotty999

29,616

salad for breakfast? I'd have my salad at 6pm but today I'm having chicken curry as the weather has cooled somewhat and I need warming up


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,617
Salad every morning,it's my main meal of the day.I slowly eat and listen to my portable music player.Tunes and breakfast to start the day.Salad won't get cold so I can take my time.


----------



## dotty999

you're a funny eater!

29,618


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,619
Lost well over 3 inches of fat from around my waist in 4 months of eating this way.No more muffin top


----------



## dotty999

29,620

surprisingly I too have lost weight recently since giving up my favourite.... chocolate!!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,621
good for you losing weight,but giving up chocolate,now that tales willpower.


----------



## dotty999

29,622

I don't know how long it will last!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,623

well at least you know that you can get off the chocolate so just eat it if you want to knowing that you can quit it if that's what you want.I'll most likely put the inches back on this winter and then lose them again next summer.And so it goes


----------



## dotty999

29,624

I have a summer weight and a winter weight, at the moment it's salads every day but that will soon change!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,625


dotty999 said:


> I have a summer weight and a winter weight, at the moment it's salads every day but that will soon change!


Same with me


----------



## dotty999

29,626

very shortly I shall fling a potato into the microwave and make my salad topped with tuna, beetroot and mayo cos I'm starving!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,627

I just got back from my morning salad about 20 minutes ago.All fed up now


----------



## dotty999

29,628

I'm totally stuffed!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,629

Time to sit back and relax


----------



## dotty999

29,630

indeed


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,631


----------



## dotty999

29,632


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,633


----------



## dotty999

29,634


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,635


----------



## dotty999

29,636


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,637


----------



## dotty999

29,638


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,639


----------



## dotty999

29,640


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,641


----------



## dotty999

29,642


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,643


----------



## dotty999

29,743


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,645


----------



## dotty999

29,646


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,647


----------



## dotty999

29,648


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,649


----------



## dotty999

29,650


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,651


----------



## dotty999

29,652


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,653


----------



## Grey03

29,654


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,655


----------



## dotty999

29,656


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,657


----------



## dotty999

29,658


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,659


----------



## Grey03

29,660


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,661


----------



## dotty999

29,662


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,663


----------



## dotty999

29,664


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,665


----------



## dotty999

29,666


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,667


----------



## dotty999

29,668


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,669


----------



## dotty999

29, 670


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,671


----------



## dotty999

29,672


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,673


----------



## dotty999

29,674


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,675


----------



## dotty999

29,676


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,677


----------



## dotty999

29,678


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,679


----------



## dotty999

29,680


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,681


----------



## dotty999

29,682


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,683


----------



## Grey03

29,684


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Are we still doing this? You know I think ...

29,685

Oh Drat!  I guess we *are* still doing this.


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,686


----------



## dotty999

29,687


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,688


----------



## dotty999

29,689


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,690


----------



## dotty999

29,691


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,692


----------



## dotty999

29,693


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,694


----------



## dotty999

29,695


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,696


----------



## dotty999

29,697


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,698


----------



## dotty999

29,699


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,700


----------



## dotty999

29,701


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,702


----------



## dotty999

29,703


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,704


----------



## dotty999

29,705


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,706


----------



## dotty999

29,707


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,708


----------



## dotty999

29,709


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,710


----------



## dotty999

29,711


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,712


----------



## dotty999

29,713


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,714


----------



## dotty999

29,715


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,716


----------



## dotty999

29,717


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,718


----------



## dotty999

29,719


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,720


----------



## dotty999

29,721


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,722


----------



## dotty999

29,723


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,724


----------



## dotty999

29,725


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,726


----------



## dotty999

29,727


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,728


----------



## dotty999

29,729


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,730


----------



## dotty999

29,731


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,732


----------



## dotty999

29,733


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,734


----------



## dotty999

29,735


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,736


----------



## dotty999

29,737


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,738


----------



## dotty999

29,739


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,740


----------



## dotty999

29,741


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,742


----------



## dotty999

29,743


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,744


----------



## dotty999

29,745


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,746


----------



## dotty999

29,747


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,748


----------



## dotty999

29.749


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,750


----------



## dotty999

29,749


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,752


----------



## dotty999

29,753


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,754


----------



## dotty999

29,755


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,756


----------



## dotty999

29,757


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,758


----------



## dotty999

29,759


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,760


----------



## dotty999

29,761


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,762


----------



## dotty999

29,763


----------



## Athan

I lasted posted in 2012..you guys still haven't finished counting


----------



## dotty999

wow! where have you been all this time!


----------



## Athan

around the world and back Dorothy ..and it feels good to be back


----------



## dotty999

less of the Dorothy! I'm only called that when I'm in trouble! 

glad you're back!


----------



## Athan

29,764


----------



## dotty999

29,765


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,766


----------



## dotty999

29,767


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,768


----------



## dotty999

29,769


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,770


----------



## dotty999

29,771


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,772


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

Sorry guys. My computer wants to count too.

*0b111010001001101*

binary=29,773


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,774


Jimmyjackjumpup said:


> Sorry guys. My computer wants to count too.
> 
> *0b111010001001101*
> 
> binary=29,773


Cute


----------



## dotty999

29,775


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,776


----------



## dotty999

29,777


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,778


----------



## dotty999

29,779


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,780


----------



## dotty999

29,781


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,782


----------



## dotty999

29,783


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,784


----------



## dotty999

29,785


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,786


----------



## dotty999

29,787


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,788


----------



## dotty999

29,789


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,790


----------



## dotty999

29,791


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,792


----------



## dotty999

29,793


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,794


----------



## dotty999

29,795


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,796


----------



## dotty999

29,797


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,798


----------



## dotty999

29,799


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,800


----------



## dotty999

29,801


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,802


----------



## dotty999

29,803


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,804


----------



## dotty999

29,805


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,806


----------



## dotty999

29,807


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,808


----------



## dotty999

29,809


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,810


----------



## dotty999

29,811


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,812


----------



## dotty999

29,813


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,814


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

No I'm not going to ... No ... I cant ... No no no ...

*29,815*

AHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,816


----------



## dotty999

29,817


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,818


----------



## dotty999

29,819


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,820


----------



## dotty999

29,821


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,822


----------



## dotty999

29,823


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,824


----------



## dotty999

29,825


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,826


----------



## dotty999

29,827


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,828


----------



## dotty999

29,829


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,830


----------



## dotty999

29,831


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,832


----------



## dotty999

29,833


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,834


----------



## dotty999

29,835


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,836


----------



## dotty999

29,837


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,838


----------



## dotty999

29,839


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,840


----------



## dotty999

29,841


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,842


----------



## dotty999

29,843


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,844


----------



## dotty999

29,845


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,846


----------



## dotty999

29,847


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,848


----------



## dotty999

29,849


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,850


----------



## dotty999

29,851


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,852


----------



## dotty999

29,853


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,854


----------



## dotty999

29,855


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,856


----------



## dotty999

29,857


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,858


----------



## dotty999

29,859


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,860


----------



## dotty999

29,861


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,862


----------



## dotty999

29,863


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,864


----------



## dotty999

29,865


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,866


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,86... er 29,68 ... umm 28,9 ... *oh fudge *now we got to start over!

29,867 that's it.


----------



## dotty999

29,868


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,869


----------



## dotty999

29,870


----------



## 2twenty2

29,871


----------



## dotty999

29,872


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,873


----------



## dotty999

29,874


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,875


----------



## dotty999

29,876


----------



## 2twenty2

29,877


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,878


----------



## 2twenty2

29,879


----------



## dotty999

29,880


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,881


----------



## 2twenty2

29,882


----------



## dotty999

29,883


----------



## 2twenty2

29,884


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,885


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

So many people counting in a thread. Won't stop counting till one of them's dead.
I took them to the Doctor and the Doctor said;
"That will be $29,886 please."


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,887


----------



## dotty999

29,888


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,889


----------



## dotty999

29,890


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,891


----------



## dotty999

29,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,893


----------



## dotty999

29,894


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,895


----------



## dotty999

29,896


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,897


----------



## Grey03

29,898


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,899


----------



## dotty999

29,900


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,901


----------



## dotty999

29,902


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,903


----------



## dotty999

29,904


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,905


----------



## RT

29,906

not sure that the ultimate goal of this hasn't been achieved before...


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,907


----------



## dotty999

29.908


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,909


----------



## dotty999

29,910


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,911


----------



## dotty999

29,912


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,913


----------



## dotty999

29,914


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,915


----------



## dotty999

29,916


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,917


----------



## dotty999

29,918


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,919


----------



## dotty999

29,910


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,921


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,922 

Almost to 30,000 Man I am about to wet mysel ... oops


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,923


----------



## dotty999

29,924


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,925


----------



## dotty999

29,926


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,927


----------



## dotty999

29,928


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,929


----------



## Jimmyjackjumpup

29,930

Was just looking back. 
We lost 29,911 through 29,920 

I have to go back for them. If I don't make it. Cary on without me.


----------



## dotty999

29,931


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,932


----------



## dotty999

29,933


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,934


----------



## dotty999

29,935


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,936


----------



## dotty999

29,937


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,938


----------



## dotty999

29,939


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,940


----------



## dotty999

29,941


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,942


----------



## dotty999

29,943


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,944


----------



## dotty999

29,945


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,946


----------



## dotty999

29,947


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,948


----------



## dotty999

29,949


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,950


----------



## dotty999

29,951


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,952


----------



## dotty999

29,953


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,954


----------



## dotty999

29,955


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,956


----------



## dotty999

29,957


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,958


----------



## dotty999

29,959


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,960


----------



## dotty999

29,961


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,962


----------



## dotty999

29,963


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,964


----------



## dotty999

29,965


----------



## HOBOcs

29,966


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,967


----------



## dotty999

29,968


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,969


----------



## dotty999

29,970


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,971


----------



## dotty999

29,972


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,973


----------



## dotty999

29,974


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,975


----------



## dotty999

29,976


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,977


----------



## dotty999

29,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,979


----------



## dotty999

29,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,981


----------



## dotty999

29,982


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,983


----------



## dotty999

29,984


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,985


----------



## dotty999

29,986


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,987


----------



## dotty999

29,988


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,989


----------



## dotty999

29,990


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,991


----------



## dotty999

29,992


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,993


----------



## dotty999

29,994


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,996


----------



## dotty999

29,997


----------



## Mr. Newton

29,998


----------



## dotty999

29,999


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,000


----------



## dotty999

30,001


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,002


----------



## dotty999

30,003


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,004


----------



## dotty999

30,005


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,006


----------



## dotty999

30,007


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,008


----------



## dotty999

30,009


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,010


----------



## dotty999

30.011


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,012


----------



## dotty999

30,013


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,014


----------



## dotty999

30,015


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,016


----------



## dotty999

30,017


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,018


----------



## dotty999

30,019


----------



## HOBOcs

30,020


----------



## dotty999

30.021


----------



## HOBOcs

30,022


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,023


----------



## dotty999

30,024


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,025


----------



## dotty999

30,026


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,027


----------



## dotty999

30,028


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,029


----------



## dotty999

30,030


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,031


----------



## dotty999

30,032


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,033


----------



## dotty999

30,034


----------



## HOBOcs

30,035


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,036


----------



## dotty999

30,037


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,038


----------



## dotty999

30,039


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,040


----------



## dotty999

30,041


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,042


----------



## dotty999

30,043


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,044


----------



## HOBOcs

30,045


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,046


----------



## dotty999

30,047


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,048


----------



## dotty999

30,049


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,050


----------



## dotty999

30,051


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,052


----------



## dotty999

30,053


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,054


----------



## dotty999

30,055


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,056


----------



## dotty999

30,057


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,058


----------



## dotty999

30,059


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,060


----------



## dotty999

30,061


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,062


----------



## HOBOcs

30,063


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,064


----------



## dotty999

30,065


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,066


----------



## dotty999

30,067


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,068


----------



## dotty999

30,069


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,070


----------



## HOBOcs

30,071


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,072


----------



## dotty999

30,073


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,074


----------



## dotty999

30,075


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,076


----------



## dotty999

30,077


----------



## HOBOcs

30,078


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,079


----------



## dotty999

30,080


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,081


----------



## dotty999

30,082


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,083


----------



## dotty999

30,084


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,085


----------



## dotty999

30,086


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,087


----------



## dotty999

30,088


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,089


----------



## dotty999

30,090


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,091


----------



## dotty999

30,092


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,093


----------



## dotty999

30,094


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,095


----------



## dotty999

30,096


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,097


----------



## dotty999

30,098


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,099


----------



## dotty999

30,100


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,101


----------



## dotty999

30,102


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,103


----------



## dotty999

30,104


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,105


----------



## dotty999

30,106


----------



## Mr. Newton

3o,107


----------



## dotty999

30,108


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,109


----------



## dotty999

30,110


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,111


----------



## dotty999

30,112


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,113


----------



## dotty999

30,114


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,115


----------



## dotty999

30,116


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,117


----------



## dotty999

30,118


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,119


----------



## dotty999

30,120


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,121


----------



## HOBOcs

30,122


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,123


----------



## HOBOcs

30,124


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,125


----------



## Coco767

30,126


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,127


----------



## dotty999

30,128


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,129


----------



## dotty999

30,130


----------



## HOBOcs

30,131


----------



## dotty999

30,132


----------



## HOBOcs

30,133

Hi Ms Dotty


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,134


----------



## Coco767

30,135


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,136


----------



## Coco767

30,137


----------



## dotty999

30,138


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,139


----------



## dotty999

30,140


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,141


----------



## dotty999

30,142


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,143


----------



## dotty999

30,144


----------



## ICouldUseSomeHelp

30,145


----------



## dotty999

30,146


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,147


----------



## Coco767

30,148


----------



## dotty999

30,149


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,150


----------



## dotty999

30,151


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,152


----------



## dotty999

30.153


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,154


----------



## dotty999

30,155


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,156


----------



## dotty999

30,157


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,158


----------



## dotty999

30,159


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,160


----------



## dotty999

30,161


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,162


----------



## dotty999

30,163


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,164


----------



## dotty999

30,165


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,166


----------



## dotty999

30,167


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,168


----------



## dotty999

30,169


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,170


----------



## dotty999

30,171


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,172


----------



## dotty999

30,173


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,174


----------



## dotty999

30,175


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,176


----------



## smeegle

30,177


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,178


----------



## dotty999

30,179


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,180


----------



## Coco767

30,181


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,182


----------



## Coco767

30,183


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,184


----------



## Coco767

30,185


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,186


----------



## Coco767

30,187


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,188


----------



## Coco767

30,189


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,190


----------



## Coco767

30,191


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,192


----------



## dotty999

30,193


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,194


----------



## dotty999

30,195


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,196


----------



## dotty999

30.197


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,199


----------



## dotty999

30,200


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,201


----------



## dotty999

30,202


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,203


----------



## dotty999

30,204


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,205


----------



## dotty999

30,206


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,207


----------



## dotty999

30,208


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,209


----------



## dotty999

30,210


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,211


----------



## dotty999

30,212


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,213


----------



## dotty999

30,214


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,215


----------



## dotty999

30,216


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,217


----------



## dotty999

30,218


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,219


----------



## dotty999

30,220


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,221


----------



## dotty999

30,222


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,223


----------



## dotty999

30,224


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,225


----------



## dotty999

30,226


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,227


----------



## dotty999

30,228


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,229


----------



## dotty999

30,230


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,231


----------



## dotty999

30,232


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,233


----------



## dotty999

30,234


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,235


----------



## dotty999

30,236


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,237


----------



## dotty999

30,238


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,239


----------



## dotty999

30,240


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,241


----------



## dotty999

30,242


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,243


----------



## dotty999

30,244


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,245


----------



## dotty999

30,246


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,247


----------



## dotty999

30,248


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,249


----------



## dotty999

30,250


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,251


----------



## dotty999

30,252


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,253


----------



## dotty999

30,254


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,255


----------



## dotty999

30,256


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,257


----------



## dotty999

30,258


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,259


----------



## dotty999

30,260


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,261


----------



## dotty999

30,262


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,263


----------



## dotty999

30,264


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,265


----------



## dotty999

30,266


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,267


----------



## dotty999

30,268


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,269


----------



## dotty999

30,270


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,271


----------



## dotty999

30,272


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,273


----------



## dotty999

30,274


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,275


----------



## dotty999

30,276


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,277


----------



## dotty999

30,278


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,279


----------



## dotty999

30,280


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,281


----------



## dotty999

30,282


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,283


----------



## dotty999

30,284


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,285


----------



## dotty999

30,286


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,287


----------



## dotty999

30,288


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,289


----------



## dotty999

30,290


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,291


----------



## dotty999

30,292


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,293


----------



## dotty999

30,294


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,295


----------



## dotty999

30,296


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,297


----------



## dotty999

30,298


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,299


----------



## dotty999

30,300


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,301


----------



## dotty999

30,302


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,303


----------



## dotty999

30,304


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,305


----------



## dotty999

30,306


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,307


----------



## dotty999

30,308


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,309


----------



## dotty999

30,310


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,311


----------



## dotty999

30,312


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,313


----------



## dotty999

30,314


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,315


----------



## dotty999

30,316


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,317


----------



## dotty999

30,318


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,319


----------



## dotty999

30,320


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,321


----------



## dotty999

30,322


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,323


----------



## dotty999

30,324


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,325


----------



## dotty999

30,326


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,327


----------



## dotty999

30,328


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,329


----------



## dotty999

30,330


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,331


----------



## dotty999

30,332


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,333


----------



## dotty999

30,334


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,335


----------



## dotty999

30,336


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,337


----------



## dotty999

30,338


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,339


----------



## dotty999

30,340


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,341


----------



## dotty999

30,342


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,343


----------



## Coco767

30,344


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,345


----------



## Coco767

30,346


----------



## Coco767

30,347


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,348


----------



## dotty999

30,349


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,350


----------



## dotty999

30,351


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,352


----------



## dotty999

30,353


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,354


----------



## dotty999

30,355


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,356


----------



## dotty999

30,357


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,358


----------



## dotty999

30,359


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,360


----------



## dotty999

30,361


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,362


----------



## dotty999

30,363


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,364


----------



## dotty999

30,365


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,366


----------



## dotty999

30,367


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,368


----------



## dotty999

30,369


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,370


----------



## dotty999

30,371


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,372


----------



## dotty999

30,373


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,374


----------



## dotty999

30,375


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,376


----------



## dotty999

30,377


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,378


----------



## dotty999

30,379


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,380


----------



## dotty999

30,381


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,382


----------



## dotty999

30,383


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,384


----------



## dotty999

30,385


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,386


----------



## dotty999

30,387


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,388


----------



## dotty999

30,389


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,390


----------



## dotty999

30.391


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,392


----------



## dotty999

30,393


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,394


----------



## dotty999

30,395


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,396


----------



## dotty999

30, 397


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,398


----------



## dotty999

30,399


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,400


----------



## dotty999

30,401


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,402


----------



## dotty999

30,403


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,404


----------



## dotty999

30,405


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,406


----------



## dotty999

30,407


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,408


----------



## dotty999

30,409


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,410


----------



## dotty999

30,411


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,412


----------



## dotty999

30,413


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,414


----------



## dotty999

30,415


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,416


----------



## dotty999

30,417


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,418


----------



## dotty999

30,419


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,420


----------



## dotty999

30,421


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,422


----------



## dotty999

30,423


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,424


----------



## dotty999

30,425


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,426


----------



## dotty999

30,427


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,428


----------



## dotty999

30,429


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,430


----------



## dotty999

30,431


----------



## xITmasterx

30,432


----------



## xITmasterx

30,433


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,434


----------



## xITmasterx

30,435


----------



## dotty999

30,436


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,437


----------



## dotty999

30,438


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,439


----------



## dotty999

30,440


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,441


----------



## dotty999

30,442


----------



## Mr. Newton

_30,443_


----------



## dotty999

30,444


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,445


----------



## dotty999

30,446


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,447


----------



## dotty999

30,448


----------



## Mr. Newton

*30,449*


----------



## dotty999

30,450


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,451


----------



## dotty999

30,452


----------



## Mr. Newton

*30,453*


----------



## dotty999

30,454


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,455


----------



## dotty999

30,456


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,457


----------



## dotty999

30,458


----------



## Mr. Newton

*30,459*


----------



## dotty999

30,460


----------



## Mr. Newton

*30,461*


----------



## dotty999

30,462


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,463


----------



## dotty999

30,464


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,465


----------



## dotty999

30,466


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,467


----------



## dotty999

30,468


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,469


----------



## dotty999

30,470


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,471


----------



## dotty999

30,472


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,473


----------



## dotty999

30,474


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,475


----------



## dotty999

30,476


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,477


----------



## dotty999

30,478


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,479


----------



## dotty999

30,480


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,481


----------



## dotty999

30,482


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,483


----------



## dotty999

30,484


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,485


----------



## dotty999

30,486


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,487


----------



## dotty999

30,488


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,489


----------



## dotty999

30,490


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,491


----------



## dotty999

30,492


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,493


----------



## dotty999

30,494


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,495


----------



## dotty999

30,496


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,497


----------



## dotty999

30,498


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,499


----------



## dotty999

30,500


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,501


----------



## dotty999

30,502


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,503


----------



## dotty999

30,504


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,505


----------



## dotty999

30,506


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,507


----------



## dotty999

30,508


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,509


----------



## dotty999

30,510


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,511


----------



## dotty999

30,512


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,513


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

30,514


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,515


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

30,516


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,517


----------



## dotty999

30,518


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,519

Well happy birthday to you and many many more,have a fantastic birth day


----------



## dotty999

30,520

thanks! just had a lovely big slice of birthday cake!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,521

mmmm birthday cake,save me some please if you can


----------



## dotty999

30,522

no chance, it was seriously good chocolate!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,523

oh and I could really go for chocolate right now.Maybe next year


----------



## dotty999

30,524

the first slice will have your name on it!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,525

I will wait patiently for your next cake day


----------



## dotty999

30,526

it will be worth waiting for!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,527

Well chocolate is worth waiting for at any time and since it's for your birthday,,,double whammy


----------



## dotty999

30,528

I have 10 chocolate bars in my cupboard for when I feel I need a treat!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,529

They would be gone in 2 days if I had them.I do snack continuously all day non stop.I'm old enough to treat myself all the time and smile as I do it.


----------



## dotty999

30, 530

I could live off chocolate and cake but the calories could kill me!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,531


----------



## dotty999

30,532


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,533


----------



## dotty999

30,534


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,535


----------



## dotty999

30,536


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,537


----------



## dotty999

30,538


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,539


----------



## dotty999

30,540


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,541


----------



## dotty999

30,542


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,543


----------



## dotty999

30,544


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,545


----------



## dotty999

30,546


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,547


----------



## dotty999

30,548


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,549


----------



## dotty999

30,550


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,551


----------



## dotty999

30,552


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,553


----------



## dotty999

30,554


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,555


----------



## dotty999

30,556


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,557


----------



## dotty999

30,558


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,559


----------



## dotty999

30,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,561


----------



## dotty999

30,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,563


----------



## dotty999

30,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,565


----------



## dotty999

30,566


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,567


----------



## dotty999

30,568


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,569


----------



## dotty999

30,570


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,571


----------



## dotty999

30,572


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,573


----------



## dotty999

30,574


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,575


----------



## dotty999

30,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,577


----------



## dotty999

30,578


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,579


----------



## dotty999

30,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,581


----------



## dotty999

30,582


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,583


----------



## dotty999

30,584


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,585


----------



## dotty999

30,586


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,587


----------



## dotty999

30,588


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,589


----------



## dotty999

30,590


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,591


----------



## dotty999

30,592


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,593


----------



## dotty999

30,594


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,595


----------



## dotty999

30,596


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,597


----------



## dotty999

30,598


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,599


----------



## dotty999

30,600


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,601


----------



## dotty999

30,602


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,603


----------



## dotty999

30,604


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,605


----------



## dotty999

30,606


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,607


----------



## dotty999

30,608


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,609


----------



## dotty999

30,610


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,611


----------



## dotty999

30,612


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,613


----------



## dotty999

30,614


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,615


----------



## dotty999

30,616


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,617


----------



## dotty999

30,618


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,619


----------



## dotty999

30,620


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,621


----------



## dotty999

30,622

bedtime, g'night


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,623

goodnight and good morning,


----------



## dotty999

30,624

now it's good morning!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,625

yes good morning


----------



## dotty999

30,626


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,627


----------



## dotty999

30,628


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,629


----------



## dotty999

30,630


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,631


----------



## dotty999

30,632


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,633


----------



## dotty999

30,634


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,635


----------



## dotty999

30,636


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,637


----------



## dotty999

39,638


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,639


----------



## dotty999

30,640


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,641


----------



## dotty999

30,642


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,643


----------



## dotty999

30,644


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,645


----------



## dotty999

30,646


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,647


----------



## dotty999

30,648


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,649


----------



## dotty999

30,650


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,651


----------



## dotty999

30,652


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,653


----------



## dotty999

30,654


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,655


----------



## dotty999

30,666


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,667


----------



## dotty999

30,668


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,669


----------



## dotty999

30,670


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,671


----------



## dotty999

30,672


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,673


----------



## dotty999

30,674

day 2 of snow!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,675

I'm stuck inside,can't walk in snow on sidewalks!


----------



## dotty999

30,676

I had to go out, slipping and sliding everywhere!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,677

I have to wait for clear sidewalks and I'm used to that,I don't like it but that's the way it is now.


----------



## dotty999

30,678

I wouldn't go out in the snow if I didn't have to, had a doctor's appointment


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,679

If it's an emergency I can always call a cab.I'm prepared to be a shut-in for a month at a time.I stockpile food and this is my winter life.Not a big deal but can get frustrating after a long stretch of not getting out.


----------



## dotty999

30,680

I'm sure it can! Is it the bad weather that stops you going out?


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,681
Severe lung disease.Have no stamina,always out of breath,can't balance properly,the list goes on and on, Bad hip,one eye so no depth perception.Have to use a cane,a white one because I'm legally blind,but hey,there's always someone worse off than me


----------



## dotty999

30,682

you have a good outlook on life, I do too most of the time but have my off days


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,683

life is good


----------



## dotty999

30,684

I can always find something negative in my day!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,685

keep smiling


----------



## dotty999

30,686

keep? I need to start!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,687


----------



## dotty999

30,688


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,689


----------



## dotty999

30,690


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,691


----------



## dotty999

30,692


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,693


----------



## dotty999

30,694


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,695


----------



## dotty999

30,696


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,697


----------



## dotty999

30,698


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,699


----------



## dotty999

30,670

Hi, how are you today?


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,671

Hi there,doing OK,
typical winter day for me,shut-in.
Lots of snow here.
How goes it with you?


----------



## dotty999

39,672

cold here too! I've done absolutely nothing, a lovely day of rest


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,673

I had my one and a half hour nap already,every day just to pass the time


----------



## dotty999

30,674

seems I feel more tired when I've done nothing! I keep looking at the clock to see if it's a reasonable time to go to bed but it's not even 8pm yet!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,675

I can nap at any time but I get up very early.

Watch a little bit of TV at night,not much.

On computer,watch TV,on computer,watch TV,repeat.


----------



## dotty999

30,676

pretty much the same here, the tv is on but often I'm not watching it. I'm going to switch my electric blanket on within the hour, it's a cold night and it will be on every night from now on!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,677
I turn on my electric mattress pad and keep the heat turned off in my bedroom,cold room warm bed


----------



## dotty999

30,678

I don't like heating on in the bedroom and don't need it, a nice warm blanket is much more comfortable


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,679

I sleep better with the air cool and the bed warm.


----------



## dotty999

30,680

me too, the blanket is heating!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,681


----------



## dotty999

30,682


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,683


----------



## dotty999

30,684


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,685


----------



## dotty999

30,686


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,687


----------



## dotty999

30,688


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,689


----------



## dotty999

30,690


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,691


----------



## dotty999

30,692


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,693


----------



## dotty999

30,694


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,695


----------



## dotty999

30,696


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,697


----------



## dotty999

30,698


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,699


----------



## dotty999

30,700


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,701


----------



## dotty999

30,702


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,703


----------



## dotty999

30,704


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,705


----------



## dotty999

30,706


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,707


----------



## dotty999

30,708


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,709


----------



## dotty999

30,710


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,711


----------



## dotty999

30,712


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,713


----------



## dotty999

30,714


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,715


----------



## dotty999

30,716


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,717


----------



## dotty999

30,718


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,719


----------



## dotty999

30,720

after 11, bedtime, goodnight


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,721


----------



## dotty999

30,722


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,723


----------



## dotty999

30,724


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,725


----------



## dotty999

30,726


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,727


----------



## dotty999

30,728


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,729


----------



## dotty999

30,730


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,731


----------



## dotty999

30,732


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,733


----------



## dotty999

30,734


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,735


----------



## dotty999

30,736


----------



## HOBOcs

30,737


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,738


----------



## HOBOcs

30,739


----------



## dotty999

30,740

Hi Jim!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,741


----------



## dotty999

30,742


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,743


----------



## dotty999

30,744


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,745


----------



## dotty999

30,746


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,747


----------



## dotty999

30,748


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,749


----------



## dotty999

30,750


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,751


----------



## dotty999

30,752


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,753


----------



## dotty999

30,754


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,755


----------



## HOBOcs

30,756


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,757


----------



## dotty999

30,758


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,759


----------



## dotty999

30,760


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,761


----------



## dotty999

30,762


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,763


----------



## dotty999

30,764


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,765


----------



## dotty999

30,766


----------



## xITmasterx

30,767


----------



## dotty999

30,768


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,769


----------



## dotty999

30,770


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,771


----------



## dotty999

30,772


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,773


----------



## dotty999

30,774


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,775


----------



## dotty999

30,776


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,777


----------



## dotty999

30,778


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,779


----------



## dotty999

30,780


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,781


----------



## dotty999

30,782


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,783


----------



## dotty999

30,784


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,785


----------



## dotty999

30,786


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,787


----------



## dotty999

30,788


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,789


----------



## dotty999

30,790


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,791


----------



## dotty999

30,792


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,793


----------



## dotty999

30,794


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,795


----------



## dotty999

30,796


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,797


----------



## dotty999

30,798


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,799


----------



## dotty999

30,800


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,801


----------



## dotty999

30,802


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,803


----------



## HOBOcs

30, 804


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,805


----------



## dotty999

30,806


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,807


----------



## dotty999

30,808


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,809


----------



## dotty999

30,810


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,811


----------



## dotty999

30,812


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,813


----------



## dotty999

30,814


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,815


----------



## dotty999

30,816


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,817


----------



## dotty999

30,818


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,819


----------



## dotty999

30,820


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,821


----------



## dotty999

30,822


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,823


----------



## dotty999

30,824


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,825


----------



## dotty999

30,826


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,827


----------



## dotty999

30,828


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,829


----------



## dotty999

30,830


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,831


----------



## dotty999

30,832


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,833


----------



## dotty999

30,834


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,835


----------



## dotty999

30,836


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,837


----------



## dotty999

30,838


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,839


----------



## dotty999

30,840


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,841


----------



## dotty999

30,842


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,843


----------



## dotty999

30,844


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,845


----------



## dotty999

30,846


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,847


----------



## dotty999

30,848


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,849


----------



## dotty999

30,850


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,851


----------



## dotty999

30,852


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,853


----------



## dotty999

30,854


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,855


----------



## dotty999

30,856


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,857


----------



## dotty999

30,858


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,859


----------



## dotty999

30,860


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,861


----------



## jenny6

30,862


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,863


----------



## jenny6

30,864


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,865


----------



## jenny6

30,866


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,867


----------



## jenny6

30,868


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,869


----------



## jenny6

30,870


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,871


----------



## jenny6

30,872


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,873


----------



## dotty999

30,874


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,875


----------



## dotty999

30,876


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,877


----------



## dotty999

30,878


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,879


----------



## dotty999

30,880


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,881


----------



## dotty999

30,882


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,883


----------



## dotty999

30,884


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,885


----------



## dotty999

30,886


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,887


----------



## dotty999

30,888


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,889


----------



## jenny6

30,890


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,891


----------



## dotty999

30,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,893


----------



## dotty999

30,894


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,895


----------



## dotty999

30,896


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,897


----------



## dotty999

30,898


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,899


----------



## dotty999

30,900


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,901


----------



## kalsi2

30,902


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,903


----------



## kalsi2

30,904


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,905


----------



## kalsi2

30,906


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,907


----------



## dotty999

30,908


----------



## kalsi2

30,909


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,910

going out for breakfast


----------



## dotty999

30,911

I had mine 4 hours ago, sausage on toast!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,912

large garden salad with Italian dressing


----------



## dotty999

30,913

news of the day, the UK has had an earthquake though I didn't feel a thing!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,914

I have an earthquake rss feed that notifies me of quakes over 4.0,just something I track.
There may be more to come,hang on tight!


----------



## dotty999

30,915

hey I don't want one, it's been years since the earth moved for me!


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,916


----------



## dotty999

30,917


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,918


----------



## dotty999

30,919


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,920


----------



## dotty999

30,921


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,922


----------



## dotty999

30,923


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,924


----------



## dotty999

30,925


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,926


----------



## dotty999

30,927


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,928


----------



## dotty999

30,929


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,930


----------



## dotty999

30,931


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,932


----------



## dotty999

30,933


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,934


----------



## dotty999

30,935


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,936


----------



## dotty999

30,937


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,938


----------



## dotty999

30,939


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,940


----------



## dotty999

30,941


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,942


----------



## dotty999

30,943


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,944


----------



## dotty999

30,945


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,946


----------



## dotty999

30,947


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,948


----------



## zzjesterzz

912,115


----------



## Mr. Newton

zzjesterzz said:


> 912,115


I would have gone for 30,949 but that's just me


----------



## dotty999

30,950


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,951


----------



## dotty999

30,952


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,953


----------



## dotty999

30,954


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,955


----------



## dotty999

30,956


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,957


----------



## dotty999

30,958


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,959


----------



## dotty999

30,960


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,961


----------



## dotty999

30,962


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,963


----------



## dotty999

30,964


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,965


----------



## dotty999

30,966


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,967


----------



## dotty999

30,968


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,969


----------



## dotty999

30,970


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,971


----------



## dotty999

30,972


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,973


----------



## dotty999

30,974


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,975


----------



## dotty999

30,976


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,977


----------



## dotty999

30,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,979


----------



## dotty999

30,980

bedtime for me, g'night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,981
'night Dotty


----------



## jenny6

30,982


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,983


----------



## jenny6

30,984


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,985


----------



## dotty999

30,986


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,987


----------



## dotty999

30,988


----------



## jenny6

30,989


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,990


----------



## jenny6

30,991


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,992


----------



## dotty999

30,993

Hi Jenny


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,994


----------



## dotty999

30,995


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,996


----------



## jenny6

30,993


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,994


----------



## dotty999

we're going backwards! 

back to normal - 30,997


----------



## Mr. Newton

30,998
oops!


----------



## dotty999

30,999


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,000


----------



## dotty999

31,001


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,002


----------



## dotty999

31,003


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,004


----------



## dotty999

31,005


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,006


----------



## dotty999

31,007


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,008


----------



## jenny6

31,009


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,010


----------



## dotty999

31,011


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,012


----------



## dotty999

31,013


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,014


----------



## dotty999

31,015


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,016


----------



## dotty999

31,017


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,018


----------



## dotty999

31,019


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,020


----------



## dotty999

31,021


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,022


----------



## dotty999

31,023


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,024


----------



## dotty999

31,025


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,026


----------



## dotty999

31,027


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,028


----------



## dotty999

31,029


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,030


----------



## dotty999

31,031


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,032


----------



## dotty999

31,033


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,034


----------



## dotty999

31,035


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,036


----------



## dotty999

31,037

bedtime for me Terry, g'night


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,038
nite Dotty


----------



## HOBOcs

31,039


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,040


----------



## dotty999

31,041


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,042


----------



## dotty999

31,043

morning Terry, you're an early riser! it's after noon here


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,044
I slept in this morning,got up at 7AM,usually get up around 5 or 6 AM,even earlier in the summer.
Go to bed around 11PM never later.


----------



## dotty999

31,045

it sure is a long day when you rise so early!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,046

Yes it is and that's why I usually go down for a nap in the afternoon,just to kill some time.I don't go out in the afternoon,only in the morning for breakfast.


----------



## dotty999

31,047

an afternoon nap would cause me to be awake half the night! I do get tired but I tend to go for a walk, the fresh air helps


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,048


----------



## dotty999

31,049


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,050


----------



## dotty999

31,051


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,052


----------



## dotty999

31,053


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,054


----------



## dotty999

31,055


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,056


----------



## dotty999

31,057


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,058


----------



## dotty999

31,059


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,060


----------



## dotty999

31,061


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,062


----------



## dotty999

31,063


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,064


----------



## dotty999

31,065


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,066


----------



## dotty999

31,067


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,068


----------



## dotty999

31,069


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,070


----------



## dotty999

31,071


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,072


----------



## dotty999

31,073


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,074


----------



## dotty999

31,075


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,076


----------



## dotty999

31,077


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,078


----------



## dotty999

31,079


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,080


----------



## dotty999

31,081

bedtime for me, goodnight Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,082

nite Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,083

morning soon comes around again!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,084

nice to be able to get up when I want and not to a schedule


----------



## dotty999

31,085

I don't have a schedule either, it's fab!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,086

Life is good,


----------



## dotty999

31,087

indeed!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,088

my custom made beaded fringed Buckskin coat is being delivered this afternoon,really looking forward to getting it.Had a vest made the same way and always wear it when I go out.Bucket list items


----------



## dotty999

31,089

sounds enchanting


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,890


----------



## PopinArt

Should be 31,090 @Mr. Newton

Next 31,091


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,092

oops my bad,thanks


----------



## PopinArt

No problem.

Continuing

31,093

I think after 1,000,000 is reached you should set a bigger target like another 6 0's extra! It will take a lifetime!! We may die!
Just joking.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,094


----------



## PopinArt

31,095

Read my post? Just edited it.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,096

I want to stick around until this one is finished.


----------



## PopinArt

31,097

On the brighter side our statistics in this forum are improving.

Sure you will. Cheers to your good health.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,098
good health to you also,


----------



## PopinArt

31,099

Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,100


----------



## PopinArt

31,101

Another century completed. 9689 to go!!!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,102

The road is long Grasshopper


----------



## PopinArt

31,103.

Each page has 15 replies. For 968900-2 , we will need 64,593.2 more pages. And perhaps 3000 threads.


----------



## dotty999

31,104


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,105

Too much math for me this early in the day


----------



## PopinArt

31,106

Never mind. 1,000,000,000,000 is a very very bad idea!!!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,107


----------



## PopinArt

31,108

We need more participants. Three of us not going to do it.


----------



## dotty999

31,109


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,110


----------



## PopinArt

31,111

If three of us continue we each at an average need to reply 322963 times!

Sorry for the math.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,112

math is good


----------



## PopinArt

31,113

My personal milestone 200 posts. I need to reply 6 more.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,114

keep on keeping on


----------



## PopinArt

31,115

Sorry, battery low!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,116

going out for breakfast,later.


----------



## PopinArt

31,117

My last too.


----------



## dotty999

31,118


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,119


----------



## PopinArt

31,120

Welocome back. 

How was breakfast?


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,121

Excellent breakfast,salad as usual.


----------



## PopinArt

31,122

Good.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,123


----------



## PopinArt

31,124


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,125


----------



## PopinArt

31,126


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,127


----------



## PopinArt

31,128

Lets continue till 31,130. I have to go. Duty calls! Will join later.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,129

OK


----------



## PopinArt

31,130

Done! Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,131


----------



## dotty999

31,132


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,133


----------



## dotty999

31,134


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,135


----------



## dotty999

31,136


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,137


----------



## dotty999

31,138


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,139


----------



## dotty999

31,140

I see we have a new player in our midst


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,141

looking promising


----------



## dotty999

31,142

fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,143


----------



## dotty999

31,144


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,145


----------



## dotty999

31,146


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,147


----------



## dotty999

31,148


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,149


----------



## dotty999

31,150


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,151


----------



## dotty999

31,152


----------



## Mr. Newton

21,153


----------



## dotty999

you're going backwards! *21*!

*31*,154


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,155

today is just not my day,


----------



## dotty999

31,156

hope it improves for you


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,157

Just not concentrating on what I'm doing.I know what the problem is and I know how to fix it.I just need to keep calm and carry on


----------



## HOBOcs

31,158

Have a better tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,159

all better


----------



## dotty999

31,160

gotta be better, I'm here!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,161

Always better with Dotty here


----------



## PopinArt

31,162

I am going to continue till 31,170 today.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,163


----------



## PopinArt

31,164


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,165


----------



## PopinArt

31,166

Doing good today?


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,167

so far so good


----------



## PopinArt

31,168

All right.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,169


----------



## PopinArt

31,170

Okay. Completed. Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,171

that's what I call a hit and run


----------



## dotty999

31,172


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,173


----------



## dotty999

31,174


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,175


----------



## dotty999

31,176


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,177


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,178


----------



## dotty999

31,179


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,180


----------



## dotty999

31,181


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,182


----------



## dotty999

31,183

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,184

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,185


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,186


----------



## dotty999

31,187


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,188


----------



## dotty999

31,189


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,190


----------



## dotty999

31,191


----------



## HOBOcs

31,192


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,193


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,194


----------



## dotty999

31,195


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,196


----------



## dotty999

31,197


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,198


----------



## dotty999

31,199


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,200


----------



## dotty999

31,201


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,202


----------



## dotty999

31,203


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,204


----------



## dotty999

31,205


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,206


----------



## dotty999

31,207


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,208


----------



## dotty999

31,209


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,210


----------



## dotty999

31,211


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,212


----------



## HOBOcs

31,213

Hi Terry, Ms Dotty


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,214

Hi Jim


----------



## dotty999

31,215

another day, Hi Jim!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,216


----------



## dotty999

31,217


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,218


----------



## dotty999

31,219


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,220


----------



## dotty999

31,221


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,222


----------



## dotty999

31,223


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,224


----------



## dotty999

31,225


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,226


----------



## dotty999

31,227


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,228


----------



## dotty999

31,229


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,230


----------



## dotty999

31,231


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,232


----------



## dotty999

31,233


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,234


----------



## dotty999

31,235


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,236


----------



## dotty999

31,237


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,238


----------



## dotty999

31,239


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,240


----------



## dotty999

31,241


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,242


----------



## dotty999

31,243


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,244


----------



## dotty999

31,245


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,246


----------



## dotty999

31,247


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,248


----------



## dotty999

31,249


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,250


----------



## HOBOcs

31,251


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,252


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,253


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,254


----------



## dotty999

31,255


----------



## HOBOcs

31,256


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,257


----------



## dotty999

31,258


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,259


----------



## dotty999

31,260


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,261


----------



## dotty999

31,262


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,263


----------



## dotty999

31,264


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,265


----------



## dotty999

31,266


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,267


----------



## dotty999

31,268


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,269


----------



## dotty999

31,270


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,271


----------



## dotty999

31,272


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,273


----------



## dotty999

31,274


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,275


----------



## dotty999

31,276


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,277


----------



## dotty999

31,278


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,279


----------



## dotty999

31,280


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,281


----------



## dotty999

31,282


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,283


----------



## dotty999

31,284


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,285


----------



## dotty999

31,286


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,287


----------



## dotty999

31,288


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,289


----------



## dotty999

31,290


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,291


----------



## dotty999

31,292


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,293


----------



## dotty999

31,294


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,295


----------



## dotty999

31,296


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,297


----------



## dotty999

31,298


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,299


----------



## dotty999

31,300


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,301


----------



## dotty999

31,302


----------



## Mr. Newton

31.303


----------



## dotty999

31,304


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,305


----------



## dotty999

31,306

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,307

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,308


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,309


----------



## dotty999

31,310


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,311


----------



## dotty999

31,312


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,313


----------



## dotty999

31,314

'morning Terry!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,315

Good morning Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,316


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,317


----------



## dotty999

31,318


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,319


----------



## dotty999

31,320


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,321


----------



## dotty999

31,322


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,323


----------



## dotty999

31,324


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,325


----------



## dotty999

31,326


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,327


----------



## dotty999

31,328


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,329


----------



## dotty999

31,330


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,331


----------



## dotty999

31,332


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,333


----------



## dotty999

31,334


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,335


----------



## dotty999

31,336


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,337


----------



## dotty999

31,338


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,339


----------



## dotty999

31,340


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,341


----------



## dotty999

31,342


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,343


----------



## dotty999

31,344


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,345


----------



## dotty999

31,346


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,347


----------



## dotty999

31,348


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,349


----------



## dotty999

31,350


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,351


----------



## dotty999

31,352


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,353


----------



## dotty999

31,354


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,355


----------



## dotty999

31,356


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,357


----------



## dotty999

31,358


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,359


----------



## dotty999

31,360


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,361


----------



## dotty999

31,362


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,363


----------



## dotty999

31,364


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,365


----------



## dotty999

31,366


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,367


----------



## dotty999

31,368


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,369


----------



## dotty999

31,370


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,371


----------



## dotty999

31,372


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,373


----------



## dotty999

31,374


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,375


----------



## dotty999

31,376


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,377


----------



## dotty999

31,378


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,379


----------



## dotty999

31,380


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,381


----------



## dotty999

31,382


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,383


----------



## dotty999

31,384


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,385


----------



## dotty999

31,386


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,387


----------



## dotty999

31,388


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,389


----------



## dotty999

31,390


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,391


----------



## dotty999

31,392


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,393


----------



## dotty999

31,394


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,395


----------



## dotty999

31,396


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,397


----------



## dotty999

31,398


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,399


----------



## dotty999

31,400


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,401


----------



## dotty999

31,402


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,403


----------



## dotty999

31,404


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,405


----------



## dotty999

31,406


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,407


----------



## dotty999

31,408


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,409


----------



## dotty999

31,410


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,411


----------



## dotty999

31,412


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,413


----------



## dotty999

31,414


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,415


----------



## dotty999

31,416


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,417


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,418


----------



## dotty999

31,419


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,420


----------



## HOBOcs

31,421


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,422


----------



## dotty999

31,423


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,424


----------



## dotty999

31,425


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,426


----------



## dotty999

31,427


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,428


----------



## RT

31,429...

Glad you folks are here to help count...when I do it alone I lose track and have to start all over again!


----------



## smeegle

31,430


----------



## dotty999

31,431


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,432


----------



## dotty999

31,433


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,434


----------



## dotty999

31,435


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,436


----------



## dotty999

31,437


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,438


----------



## HOBOcs

31,439


----------



## dotty999

31,440


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,441


----------



## dotty999

31,442


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,443


----------



## dotty999

31,444


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,445


----------



## dotty999

31,446


----------



## HOBOcs

31,447


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,448


----------



## dotty999

31,449


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,450


----------



## dotty999

31,451


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,452


----------



## dotty999

31,453


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,454


----------



## dotty999

31,455


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,456


----------



## dotty999

31,457


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,458


----------



## dotty999

31,459


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,460


----------



## dotty999

31,461


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,462


----------



## dotty999

31,463


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,464


----------



## dotty999

31,465


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,466


----------



## dotty999

31,467


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,468


----------



## HOBOcs

31,469


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,470


----------



## HOBOcs

31,471


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,472


----------



## dotty999

31,473


----------



## HOBOcs

31,474


----------



## dotty999

31,475


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,476


----------



## dotty999

31,477


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,478


----------



## dotty999

31,479


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,480


----------



## dotty999

31,481


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,482


----------



## dotty999

31,483


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,484


----------



## dotty999

31,485


----------



## HOBOcs

31,486


----------



## dotty999

31,487


----------



## HOBOcs

31,488


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,486


----------



## dotty999

31,487


----------



## HOBOcs

31,488


----------



## dotty999

31,489


----------



## HOBOcs

31, 490


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,491


----------



## dotty999

31,492


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,493


----------



## dotty999

31,494


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,495


----------



## dotty999

31,496


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,497


----------



## HOBOcs

31,498


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,499


----------



## HOBOcs

31,500


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,501


----------



## HOBOcs

31,502


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,503


----------



## dotty999

31,504


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,505


----------



## dotty999

31,506


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,507


----------



## dotty999

31,508


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,509


----------



## dotty999

31,510


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,511


----------



## dotty999

31,512


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,513


----------



## dotty999

31,514


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,515


----------



## dotty999

31,516


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,517


----------



## dotty999

31,518

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,519

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,520


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,521


----------



## dotty999

31,522


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,523


----------



## dotty999

31,524


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,525


----------



## dotty999

31,526


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,527


----------



## dotty999

31,528


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,529


----------



## dotty999

31,530


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,531


----------



## dotty999

31,532


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,533


----------



## dotty999

31,534


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,535


----------



## dotty999

31,536


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,537


----------



## dotty999

31,538


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,539


----------



## dotty999

31,540


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,541


----------



## dotty999

31,542


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,543


----------



## dotty999

31,544


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,545


----------



## dotty999

31,546


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,547


----------



## dotty999

31,548


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,549


----------



## dotty999

31,550


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,551


----------



## dotty999

31,552


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,553


----------



## HOBOcs

31,554


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,555


----------



## dotty999

31,556


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,557


----------



## dotty999

31,558


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,559


----------



## dotty999

31,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,561


----------



## dotty999

31,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,563


----------



## dotty999

31,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,565


----------



## dotty999

31,566


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,567


----------



## dotty999

31,568


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,569


----------



## dotty999

31,570


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,571


----------



## dotty999

31,572


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,573


----------



## dotty999

31,574


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,575


----------



## dotty999

31,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,577


----------



## dotty999

31,578


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,579


----------



## dotty999

31,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,581


----------



## dotty999

31,582


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,583


----------



## dotty999

31,584


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,585


----------



## dotty999

31,586


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,587


----------



## dotty999

31,588


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,589


----------



## dotty999

31,590


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,591


----------



## dotty999

31,592


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,593


----------



## dotty999

31,594


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,595


----------



## dotty999

31,596


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,597


----------



## dotty999

31,598


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,599


----------



## dotty999

31,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,561


----------



## dotty999

31,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,563


----------



## dotty999

31,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,565


----------



## dotty999

31,566


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,567


----------



## dotty999

31, 568


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,569


----------



## dotty999

31,570


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,571


----------



## dotty999

31,572


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,573


----------



## dotty999

31,574


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,575


----------



## dotty999

31,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,577


----------



## dotty999

31,578

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,579

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,581


----------



## dotty999

31,582


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,583


----------



## dotty999

31,584


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,585


----------



## dotty999

31, 586


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,587


----------



## dotty999

31,588


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,589


----------



## dotty999

31,590


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,591


----------



## dotty999

31,592


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,593


----------



## dotty999

31,594


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,595


----------



## dotty999

31,596


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,597


----------



## dotty999

31,598


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,599


----------



## dotty999

31,600


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,601


----------



## dotty999

31,602


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,603


----------



## dotty999

31,604


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,605


----------



## dotty999

31,606


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,607


----------



## dotty999

31,608


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,609


----------



## dotty999

31,610


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,611


----------



## dotty999

31,612


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,613


----------



## dotty999

31,614


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,615


----------



## dotty999

31,616


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,617


----------



## dotty999

31,618


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,619


----------



## dotty999

31,620


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,621


----------



## dotty999

31,622


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,623


----------



## dotty999

31,624


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,625


----------



## dotty999

31,626


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,627


----------



## dotty999

31,628


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,629


----------



## dotty999

31,630


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,631


----------



## dotty999

31,632


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,633


----------



## dotty999

31,634


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,635


----------



## dotty999

31,636


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,637


----------



## dotty999

31,638


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,639


----------



## HOBOcs

31,640


----------



## dotty999

31,641


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,642


----------



## dotty999

31,643


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,644


----------



## dotty999

31,645


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,646


----------



## dotty999

31,647


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,648


----------



## dotty999

31,649


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,650


----------



## dotty999

31,651


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,652


----------



## dotty999

31,653


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,654


----------



## dotty999

31,655


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,656


----------



## dotty999

31,657

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,658

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,659


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,660


----------



## dotty999

31,661


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,662


----------



## dotty999

31,663


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,664


----------



## dotty999

31,665

going shopping, back later!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,666

OK


----------



## dotty999

31,667


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,668


----------



## dotty999

31,669


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,670


----------



## dotty999

31,671


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,672


----------



## dotty999

31,673


----------



## HOBOcs

31,674


----------



## dotty999

31,675


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,676


----------



## dotty999

31,677


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,678


----------



## dotty999

31,679


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,680


----------



## dotty999

31,681


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,682


----------



## dotty999

31,683


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,684


----------



## HOBOcs

31,685


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,686


----------



## dotty999

31,687


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,688


----------



## dotty999

31,689


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,690


----------



## dotty999

31,691

Hi Terry!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,692

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,693


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,694


----------



## dotty999

31,695


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,696


----------



## dotty999

31,697


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,698


----------



## dotty999

31,699


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,700


----------



## dotty999

31,701


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,702


----------



## dotty999

31,703


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,704


----------



## HOBOcs

31,705


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,706


----------



## dotty999

31,707


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,708


----------



## dotty999

31,709


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,710


----------



## dotty999

31,711


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,712


----------



## dotty999

31,713


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,714


----------



## dotty999

31,715


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,716


----------



## dotty999

31,717


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,718


----------



## dotty999

31,719


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,720


----------



## dotty999

31,721

bedtime for me, g'night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,722

Soon for me too,goodnight Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,723


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,724


----------



## dotty999

31,725


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,726


----------



## dotty999

31,727


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,728


----------



## dotty999

31,729


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,730


----------



## dotty999

31,731


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,732


----------



## dotty999

31,733


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,734


----------



## dotty999

31,735


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,736


----------



## dotty999

31,737

it's that time again, g'night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,738

Not long for me too,
night Dotty,


----------



## dotty999

31,739


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,740


----------



## dotty999

31,741


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,742


----------



## dotty999

31,743


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,744


----------



## dotty999

31,745


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,746


----------



## dotty999

31,747


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,748


----------



## dotty999

31,749


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,750


----------



## dotty999

31,751


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,752


----------



## dotty999

31,753


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,754


----------



## dotty999

31,755


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,756


----------



## dotty999

31,757


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,758


----------



## dotty999

31,759


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,760


----------



## dotty999

31,761


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,762


----------



## dotty999

31,763


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,764


----------



## dotty999

31,765


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,766


----------



## dotty999

31,767


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,768


----------



## dotty999

31,769


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,770


----------



## dotty999

31,771


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,772


----------



## dotty999

31,773


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,774


----------



## dotty999

31,775


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,776


----------



## dotty999

31,777


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,778


----------



## dotty999

31,779


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,780


----------



## dotty999

31,781


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,782


----------



## dotty999

31,783


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,784


----------



## dotty999

31,785


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,786


----------



## dotty999

31,787

bedtime for me, g'night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,788

'night Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,789


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,790


----------



## dotty999

31,791


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,792


----------



## dotty999

31,793


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,794


----------



## dotty999

31,795


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,796


----------



## dotty999

31,797


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,798


----------



## dotty999

31,799


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,800


----------



## dotty999

31,801


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,802


----------



## dotty999

31,803


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,804


----------



## dotty999

31,805


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,806


----------



## dotty999

31,807


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,808


----------



## dotty999

31,809


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,810


----------



## dotty999

31,811


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,812


----------



## dotty999

31,813


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,814


----------



## dotty999

31,815


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,816


----------



## dotty999

31,817


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,818


----------



## dotty999

31,819


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,820


----------



## dotty999

31,821


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,822


----------



## dotty999

31,823


----------



## HOBOcs

31,824


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,825


----------



## dotty999

31,826


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,827


----------



## dotty999

31,828


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,829


----------



## dotty999

31,830


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,831


----------



## dotty999

31,832

bedtime for me, g'night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,833

'Night Dotty
another hour for me


----------



## dotty999

31,834


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,835


----------



## dotty999

31,836


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,837


----------



## dotty999

31,838


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,839


----------



## dotty999

31,840


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,841


----------



## dotty999

31,842


----------



## HOBOcs

31,843 

Good Evening all


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,844

Good evening back at ya


----------



## dotty999

31,845

Hi there Jim and Terry too!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,846

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,847


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,848


----------



## dotty999

31,849


----------



## HOBOcs

31,850


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,851


----------



## HOBOcs

31,852


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,853


----------



## dotty999

31,854


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,855


----------



## dotty999

31,856


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,857


----------



## dotty999

31,858


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,859


----------



## dotty999

31,860


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,861


----------



## dotty999

31,862


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,863


----------



## dotty999

31,864


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,865


----------



## dotty999

31, 866


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,867


----------



## dotty999

31,868


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,869


----------



## dotty999

31, 870


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,871


----------



## dotty999

31,872


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,873


----------



## dotty999

31, 874


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,875


----------



## dotty999

31,876


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,877


----------



## dotty999

31,878


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,879


----------



## dotty999

31,880


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,881


----------



## dotty999

31, 882

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,883

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,884


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,885


----------



## dotty999

31,886


----------



## HOBOcs

31,887

Evening Terry and Ms Dotty


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,888

Evening Jim,


----------



## dotty999

31,889

Hi Jim!


----------



## HOBOcs

31,890


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,891


----------



## dotty999

31,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,893


----------



## dotty999

31,894


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,895


----------



## dotty999

31,896


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,897


----------



## dotty999

31,898


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,899


----------



## dotty999

31,900


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,901


----------



## dotty999

31,902

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,903

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,904


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,905


----------



## dotty999

31,906


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,907


----------



## dotty999

31,908


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,909


----------



## dotty999

31,910


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,911


----------



## dotty999

31,912


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,913


----------



## HOBOcs

31,914


----------



## dotty999

31,915

Hi Jim!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,916


----------



## dotty999

31,917


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,918


----------



## dotty999

31,919


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,920


----------



## dotty999

31,921


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,922


----------



## dotty999

31,923


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,924


----------



## dotty999

31,925


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,926


----------



## dotty999

31,927


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,928


----------



## dotty999

31,929


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,930


----------



## dotty999

31,931


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,932


----------



## dotty999

31,933


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,934


----------



## dotty999

31,935


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,936


----------



## dotty999

31,937


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,938


----------



## dotty999

31,939


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,940

this forum just got back online,down for awhile


----------



## dotty999

31,941

I was busy shopping then rained stopped play!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,942


----------



## dotty999

31,943


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,944


----------



## dotty999

31,945


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,946


----------



## dotty999

31,947


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,948


----------



## HOBOcs

31,949


----------



## dotty999

31,950


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,951


----------



## dotty999

31,952


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,953


----------



## dotty999

31,954


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,955


----------



## dotty999

31,956


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,957


----------



## dotty999

31,958


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,959


----------



## dotty999

31,960


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,961


----------



## dotty999

31,962


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,963


----------



## dotty999

31,964


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,965

off to bed,night Dotty


----------



## dotty999

31,966

me too very soon! night Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,967


----------



## dotty999

31,968

' morning Terry, it's a rainy UK today but it wont stop me from hitting the shops later!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,969

so many chores so little ambition


----------



## dotty999

31,970

tell me about it! I just watered the garden and now it's pouring with rain!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,971

our rain starts later today and is going to last days and days but I have a big umbrella and I don't mind the rain.I go out regardless of the weather,unless it's snow or freezing rain.


----------



## dotty999

31,972

rain doesn't bother me too much either, I'll be nice and dry in the shopping centre, a good excuse to go out and spend some dosh!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,973

on Monday,Tuesday,Wednesday,and Thursday the restaurant where I eat breakfast doesn't open until 11AM,but on Friday,Saturday,and Sunday it opens at 9AM.So I have to sit around here and wait,long wait on some days.I get up at 5AM.I am not very mobile,can't walk more than a couple of short blocks,so I rarely go out,just for essentials and breakfast.Can't carry anything.

But life is good


----------



## dotty999

31,974

I rarely eat out, can't be doing with this fast food malarkey, I want to know what's inside my sausage, where it came from and generally how fresh my food is


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,975

I never eat fast foods,never have.I go for the salad every morning.It's just a way for me to get out and get a bit of exercise.I don't socialize with anyone.I also get a bit of sun.

Going out for breakfast is a new thing I started to do last spring.Can't go out when there is snow on the sidewalks so I get a little stir crazy over the winter months.

I also listen to my music over my headphones when I go out,lost in my own little world


----------



## dotty999

31, 976

I'm always in a world of my own! wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,977


----------



## dotty999

31,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,979


----------



## dotty999

31,980


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,981


----------



## dotty999

31,982


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,983


----------



## dotty999

31,984


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,985


----------



## dotty999

31,986


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,987


----------



## RT

This will be the 31,988th comment here, game-wise, but only the 6996th comment post-wise...
how does that work out?


----------



## Mr. Newton

RT said:


> This will be the 31,988th comment here, game-wise, but only the 6996th comment post-wise...
> how does that work out?


 Digital math


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,989


----------



## dotty999

31,990


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,991


----------



## dotty999

31,992


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,993


----------



## dotty999

31,994


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,995


----------



## dotty999

31,996


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,997


----------



## dotty999

31,998


----------



## Mr. Newton

31,999


----------



## dotty999

32,000!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,001

we're getting there


----------



## dotty999

32,002

let me know where and when!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,003

well I'm not leaving Earth until it's completed,


----------



## dotty999

32,004

thank God for that!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,005


----------



## dotty999

32, 006


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,007


----------



## dotty999

32,008


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,009


----------



## dotty999

32, 010


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,011


----------



## dotty999

32,012


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,013


----------



## dotty999

32,014


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,015


----------



## dotty999

32,015


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,017


----------



## dotty999

oh heck! I missed out 32, 016!

adding 32,018


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,019

I just make the adjustment and carry on


----------



## dotty999

32,020

I'm a girlie, you just have to make allowances


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,021


----------



## dotty999

32,022


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,023


----------



## dotty999

32,024


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,025


----------



## dotty999

32,026


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,027


----------



## dotty999

32,028


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,029


----------



## dotty999

32,030


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,031


----------



## dotty999

32,032


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,033


----------



## dotty999

32, 034


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,035


----------



## dotty999

32,036


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,037


----------



## dotty999

32,038


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,039


----------



## dotty999

32,040


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,041


----------



## dotty999

32,042


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,043


----------



## dotty999

32,044


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,045


----------



## dotty999

32,046


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,047


----------



## dotty999

32,048


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,049


----------



## dotty999

32,050


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,051


----------



## dotty999

32,052


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,053


----------



## dotty999

32,054


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,055


----------



## dotty999

32,056


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,057


----------



## dotty999

32,058


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,059


----------



## dotty999

32,060


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,061


----------



## dotty999

32,062


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,063


----------



## dotty999

32,064


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,065


----------



## dotty999

32,066


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,067


----------



## dotty999

32,068


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,069


----------



## dotty999

32,070


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,071


----------



## dotty999

32,072


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,073


----------



## dotty999

32,074

I'm multi tasking, whilst playing games I'm watching Judge Judy!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,075

I know what you mean


----------



## dotty999

32,076


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,077


----------



## dotty999

32,078


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,079


----------



## dotty999

32,080


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,081


----------



## dotty999

32,082


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,083


----------



## dotty999

32,084


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,085


----------



## dotty999

32,086


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,087


----------



## dotty999

32,088


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,089


----------



## HOBOcs

32,090


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,091


----------



## dotty999

32,092


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,093


----------



## dotty999

32,094

Good morning Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,095

Good morning Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,096


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,097


----------



## dotty999

32,098


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,099


----------



## dotty999

32,100


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,101


----------



## dotty999

32,102


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,103


----------



## dotty999

32,104


----------



## HOBOcs

32,105


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,106


----------



## dotty999

32,107


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,108


----------



## dotty999

32,109


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,110


----------



## dotty999

32,111


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,112


----------



## dotty999

32,113


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,114


----------



## dotty999

32,115


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,116


----------



## dotty999

32,117


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,118


----------



## dotty999

32,119


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,120


----------



## dotty999

32, 121

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,122

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,123


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,124


----------



## dotty999

32,125


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,126


----------



## dotty999

32,127


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,128


----------



## dotty999

32,129


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,130


----------



## dotty999

32,131


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,132


----------



## dotty999

32,133


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,134


----------



## dotty999

32,135


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,136


----------



## dotty999

32,137


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,138


----------



## dotty999

32,139


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,140


----------



## dotty999

32,141


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,142


----------



## dotty999

32,143


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,144


----------



## dotty999

32,145


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,146


----------



## dotty999

32,147


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,148


----------



## dotty999

32,149


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,150


----------



## dotty999

32,151


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,152


----------



## dotty999

32,153


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,154


----------



## dotty999

32,155


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,156


----------



## dotty999

32,157


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,158


----------



## dotty999

32,159


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,160


----------



## dotty999

32,161


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,162


----------



## dotty999

32,163


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,164


----------



## dotty999

32,165


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,166


----------



## dotty999

32,167


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,168


----------



## dotty999

32,169

Good afternoon Terry!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,170

Good afternoon Dotty although it's still morning here


----------



## dotty999

32, 171

oh heck! I didn't even look at the clock!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,172


----------



## dotty999

32,173


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,174


----------



## dotty999

32,175


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,176


----------



## dotty999

32,177

I would have said good morning but I think you're still in the land of nod!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,178


Good morning Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,179

Good late afternoon for me now


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,180


----------



## dotty999

32,181


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,182


----------



## dotty999

32,183


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,184


----------



## dotty999

32,185


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,186


----------



## dotty999

32,187


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,188


----------



## Keebellah

32,189


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,190


----------



## RT

I lost count at 32,191


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,192

all these numbers


----------



## RT

might could give ya 32,193 excuses why I didn't go work today, but just one will work fine (retirement)


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,194

isn't that a coincidence,I'm retired too.Hard to believe there are 2 of use that are retired,


----------



## RT

32, 195
naw, it's just that we're up at the same early hour, and don't have to go to work!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,196

I enjoy not working


----------



## RT

it sure beats working 32, 197 hours a week!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,198

so you only worked short weeks then?


----------



## RT

32,199

I still feel like I'm on call 24/7...oh, no! More numbers!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,200

take a deep breath and count backwards from 1 to 0,you should start to come down from a number high


----------



## RT

Well that counting thing didn't take long...

But did you know that 32,201 in US dollars in 1980 = $102, 855.47 today...
uh, me neither...


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,202

numbers are very addicting,just try and stop using them,very difficult but be strong


----------



## RT

32,203

Worked with numbers most in my career as a lab analyst, and yes it can lead to some really odd coincidences and revelations


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,204

that sort of thing intrigues me,I'm always looking for patterns and the like


----------



## RT

32,205

Your TSG name says you're smart in that fashion, always thought it was


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,206

not smart with numbers,always spend more of them than I have,


----------



## RT

32,207

That's the number on my to do list today, be lucky if I get 2 of them done


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,208

oh you have it all wrong,no 'to do lists' when you're retired,that's a rule!


----------



## RT

32,209

But one of those things was not to lose count in this thread!
It's bound to happen, eventually!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,210

lose count here,surely you jest


----------



## RT

32,211

Wait and see!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,212

well when it happens keep calm and carry on.Hopefully the numbers police won't see the mistake


----------



## RT

32, 213

(it will likely be a mere typo)


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,214

and there will be much wailing and gnashing of teeth


----------



## RT

32,215


yes, but what do you suppose will happen when this does indeed reach 1,000,000?
Cats and dogs sleeping together, much rejoicing...end of days?


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,216

Well it will be end of days for me but I'm sticking around 'till the bitter end anyway


----------



## RT

32,217

Good, for I've enjoyed our banter today Terry - wonder if my abacus still functions...and can I find it?


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,218


----------



## dotty999

32,219


----------



## RT

32,220


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,221


----------



## dotty999

32,222


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,223


----------



## dotty999

32,224


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,225


----------



## dotty999

32,226


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,227


----------



## dotty999

32,228


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,229


----------



## dotty999

32,230


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,231


----------



## dotty999

32,232


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,233


----------



## dotty999

32,234


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,235


----------



## dotty999

32,236


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,237


----------



## dotty999

32,238


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,239


----------



## dotty999

32,240


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,241


----------



## dotty999

32,242


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,243


----------



## dotty999

32,244


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,245


----------



## dotty999

32,246


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,247


----------



## dotty999

32,248


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,249


----------



## dotty999

32,250


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,251


----------



## dotty999

32,252


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,253


----------



## dotty999

32, 354


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,255


----------



## dotty999

32,256


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,257


----------



## dotty999

32,258


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,259


----------



## [email protected]

32260


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,261


----------



## dotty999

32,262


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,263


----------



## dotty999

32,264


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,265


----------



## dotty999

32,266


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,267


----------



## dotty999

32, 268


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,269


----------



## dotty999

32, 270


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,271


----------



## dotty999

32, 272


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,273


----------



## dotty999

32, 274


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,275


----------



## dotty999

32, 276


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,277


----------



## HOBOcs

32,278


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,279


----------



## dotty999

32, 280


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,281


----------



## dotty999

32,282


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,283


----------



## dotty999

32, 284

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,285

Well hello Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32, 286

I know I know, it's good to have me back where I belong


----------



## HOBOcs

32, 287

LOL
Hi Terry, and a tip of the hat to Ms Dotty - You're lookin' swell, Dolly


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,288

Hi to you too


----------



## dotty999

32, 289

Hi Jim, here comes Dolly!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,290


----------



## dotty999

32,291


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,292 

Good morning,here,Dotty


----------



## HOBOcs

32,293


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,294


----------



## dotty999

32, 295


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,296


----------



## dotty999

32, 297


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,298


----------



## dotty999

32,299


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,300


----------



## dotty999

32,301


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,302


----------



## dotty999

32,303


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,304


----------



## dotty999

32,305


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,306


----------



## dotty999

32,307


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,308


----------



## dotty999

32,309


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,310


----------



## dotty999

32,311


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,312


----------



## dotty999

32,313


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,314


----------



## dotty999

32,315


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,316


----------



## dotty999

32,317


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,318


----------



## dotty999

32,319


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,320


----------



## dotty999

32,321


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,322


----------



## dotty999

32,323


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,324


----------



## dotty999

32,325


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,326


----------



## dotty999

32,327


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,328


----------



## dotty999

32,329


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,330


----------



## dotty999

32,331


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,332


----------



## dotty999

32,333


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,334


----------



## dotty999

32,335


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,336


----------



## dotty999

32,337


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,338


----------



## dotty999

32,339


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,340


----------



## dotty999

32,341


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,342


----------



## dotty999

32,343


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,344


----------



## dotty999

32,345

hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,346

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,347


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,348


----------



## dotty999

32,349


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,350


----------



## dotty999

32,351

last post until tomorrow, I need my beauty sleep! goodnight


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,352

rise and shine


----------



## dotty999

32, 353


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,354


----------



## dotty999

32, 355


----------



## HOBOcs

32,356

Evening all


----------



## dotty999

32, 357

Hi Jim!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,358

and a good evening to you too


----------



## RT

32,359

(well some one would have surely posted that at some point  )


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,360


----------



## dotty999

32,361


----------



## RT

I'll see your 32,361 and raise you
32, 362


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,363

I got nothing


----------



## RT

My dear Sir, you certainly have 32,364 up your sleeve


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,365
found it


----------



## [email protected]

32366.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,367


----------



## RT

Oh, thought i posted that earlier, guess it'll be my 32,368th error


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,369


----------



## dotty999

32,370


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,371


----------



## dotty999

32,372


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,373


----------



## dotty999

32,374


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,375


----------



## dotty999

32,376


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,377


----------



## dotty999

32,378


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,379


----------



## dotty999

32,380


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,381


----------



## dotty999

32,382


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,383


----------



## dotty999

32,384


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,385


----------



## dotty999

32,386


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,387


----------



## dotty999

32,388

Hi Terry!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32.389

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,390


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,391


----------



## dotty999

32,392


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,393


----------



## dotty999

32,394


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,395


----------



## dotty999

32,396


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,397


----------



## dotty999

32,398

I forgot to say Hi!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,399

Hi right back to you too


----------



## CptCookie

32,400

Postal code for Maulichères.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,401


----------



## dotty999

32,402


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,403


----------



## dotty999

32,404


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,405


----------



## dotty999

32,406


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,407


----------



## dotty999

32,408


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,409


----------



## dotty999

32,410


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,411


----------



## dotty999

32, 412


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,413


----------



## dotty999

32,414


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,415


----------



## dotty999

32,416


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,417


----------



## dotty999

32,418


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,419


----------



## dotty999

32,420


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,421


----------



## dotty999

32,422


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,423


----------



## dotty999

32,424


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,425


----------



## dotty999

32,426


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,427


----------



## dotty999

32,428


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,429


----------



## dotty999

32,430


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,431


----------



## dotty999

32,432


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,433


----------



## dotty999

32,434


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,435


----------



## dotty999

32,436

Hi Terry


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,437

Hi Dotty


----------



## dotty999

32,438


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,439


----------



## dotty999

32,44o


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,441


----------



## dotty999

32,442


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,443


----------



## dotty999

32,444


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,445


----------



## dotty999

32,446


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,447


----------



## dotty999

32,448


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,449


----------



## dotty999

32,450


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,451


----------



## dotty999

32,452


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,453


----------



## dotty999

32,454


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,455


----------



## dotty999

32,456


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,457


----------



## dotty999

32,458


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,459


----------



## dotty999

32,460


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,461


----------



## dotty999

32,462


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,463


----------



## dotty999

32,464


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,465


----------



## dotty999

32,466


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,467


----------



## dotty999

32,368


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,469


----------



## dotty999

32,470

sorry for my mistake!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,471

no biggie,it happens


----------



## dotty999

32,472

I'll try harder!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,473

no,don't try harder,it's the mistakes that keep us on our toes


----------



## dotty999

32,474

I'm not on my toes. feet up on the sofa


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,475

oh your are funny


----------



## dotty999

32,476

I take after me mother!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,477

My mother was from England so I can relate


----------



## dotty999

32,478

wow! where from?


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,479

I believe it was London,long time ago.She married my dad and came to Canada,they were both in the armed services,he Canadian and she British.They were around 20 years old,circa 1945.

Her maiden name was Yexley or Yaxley.Bad memory.Got the info tucked away in a file.


----------



## dotty999

32,480

I've never been to London, I live near Liverpool, the hometown of the Beatles!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,481
I'm familiar with Liverpool mainly because of the Beatles,got all their music.


----------



## dotty999

32 482 
I used to have a lot of their records back when record players were popular


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,483

record players are still very popular,many people are going back to them.


----------



## dotty999

32,484

it's just not easy to purchase records unless you buy online, we used to have a proper record shop where you could listen to music in booths before purchasing, happy days long ago!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,485
I buy a lot of cd's,got a bunch of new ones delivered today with about a thousand dollars worth waiting to be delivered.When I order a new one there is also usually a vinyl one offered as well.


----------



## dotty999

32, 486

I tend to listen to music on my favourite tv channel, Magic, it's soothing and makes me feel relaxed and happy


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,487


----------



## dotty999

32,488


----------



## HOBOcs

32,489


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,490


----------



## dotty999

32.491


----------



## RT

32, 492

( I nealry lost count  )


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,493


----------



## dotty999

32,494


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,495


----------



## dotty999

32,496


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,497


----------



## dotty999

32,498


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,499


----------



## dotty999

32,500


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,501


----------



## dotty999

32,502


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,503


----------



## dotty999

32,504


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,505


----------



## dotty999

32,506


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,507


----------



## HOBOcs

32,508


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,509


----------



## dotty999

32,510


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,511


----------



## dotty999

32,512


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,513


----------



## dotty999

32,514


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,515


----------



## dotty999

32,516


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,517


----------



## dotty999

32,518


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,519


----------



## dotty999

32,520


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,521


----------



## dotty999

32,522


----------



## AmateurJohn

32,523


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,524


----------



## dotty999

32,522


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,523


----------



## dotty999

32,524


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,525


----------



## dotty999

32,526

Hi Terry, I'm struggling to play as I've developed a frozen shoulder so I'm one finger typing with my left hand, not easy when I'm right handed


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,527

well that's not good,


----------



## dotty999

32,528

I knew I could count on you to be sympathetic


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,529

Ha ha ha,that got me laughing,thanks


----------



## dotty999

32,530

I think I need some laughing gas!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,531


----------



## dotty999

32,532


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,533


----------



## dotty999

32,534


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,535


----------



## dotty999

32,536


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,537


----------



## dotty999

32,538


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,539


----------



## dotty999

32,540


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,541


----------



## dotty999

32,542


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,543


----------



## dotty999

32,544


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,545


----------



## RT

32,546


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,547


----------



## dotty999

32,548


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,549


----------



## dotty999

32,550


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,551


----------



## dotty999

32,552


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,553


----------



## dotty999

32,554


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,555


----------



## dotty999

32,556


----------



## 2twenty2

32,557


----------



## dotty999

32,558


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,559


----------



## dotty999

32,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,561


----------



## dotty999

32,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,563


----------



## dotty999

32,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,565


----------



## dotty999

32,566


----------



## RT

32.567...
this is like sitting in the waiting room...
or waiting in the sitting room...
but that's OK ...


----------



## dotty999

32,568

that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,569


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> that made me laugh out loud!


 Finally touched your funny bone!! 

32'570


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,571


----------



## RT

32 (insert comma here) 572


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,573


----------



## dotty999

32,574


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,575


----------



## dotty999

32,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,577


----------



## dotty999

32,578


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,579


----------



## dotty999

32,580


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,581


----------



## dotty999

32,582


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,583


----------



## RT

can't think of a thing, other than

32,584


----------



## dotty999

that will do nicely

32,585


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,586

funny how one number follows the other in perfect sequence,it's like magic


----------



## dotty999

32,589

ok, 32, 587


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,588


----------



## dotty999

32,589


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,590


----------



## dotty999

32,591


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,592


----------



## dotty999

32,593


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,594


----------



## dotty999

32,595


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,596


----------



## dotty999

32,597


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,598


----------



## dotty999

32,599


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,600


----------



## dotty999

32,601


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,602


----------



## dotty999

32,602


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,603


----------



## dotty999

32,604


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,605


----------



## dotty999

32,606


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,607


----------



## dotty999

32,608


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,609


----------



## dotty999

32,610


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,611


----------



## dotty999

32,612


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,613


----------



## dotty999

32,614


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,615


----------



## dotty999

32,616


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,617


----------



## dotty999

32,618


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,619


----------



## RT

if i didn't post this, some one else would...

32,620


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,621

slowly I entered the numbers and behold there they are


----------



## RT

slowly i turned and step by step, inch by inch... 

32,622


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,623

I saw the numbers slowly creeping towards me,one right after the other,silently!


----------



## RT

I felt that chill, those numbers creeping...
or is that ninja numerals?
Think I just glimpsed about 32,624 of 'em!


----------



## dotty999

32,625


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,626

that's a lot!


----------



## RT

Did you know that *32,627* is a Florida zip code?
(me neither  )


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,628

thanks for sharing that


----------



## RT

You're welcome!
About exactly 32, 629 times!
(in a nutshell, don't wish to repeat myself...)


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,630


----------



## RT

3.2631 x 10 to the 4th in scientific notation = 32,631.

(I couldn't get how to do superscript there, without Word.)


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,632

word


----------



## RT

OK, so I haven't downloaded Open Office yet...
But I've thought about it exactly *32,633* times!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,634
just try one more time


----------



## RT

Well that's always good advice, til one's patience runs out...
mine hasn't yet so I'll give it a go...while this machine's still alive...
Oh, look! It's time for #32 thousand,6 hundred thirty five!

That would be *32,635* when using the calculator...


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,636

the best I can do at the moment


----------



## RT

you've done well, for the 32,637th time!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,638

I try


----------



## RT

i could skip ahead quite a bit and post:
~~~yadda yadda, etc, and so on and so forth~~~
= One Million! 

But that's not how this works, is it?
Yeah, I thought it would be the case, so I must post the required
32,639.

So there...


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,640

It's not the destination but the journey


----------



## RT

32,641


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,642


----------



## RT

32.643

(most folks would have run out of fingers and toes by now  )


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,644

more to follow,


----------



## RT

let's hope and expect so ...
32, 645


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,646


----------



## dotty999

32,647


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,648


----------



## dotty999

32,649


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,650


----------



## dotty999

32,651


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,652


----------



## RT

XXXMMDCLIII = 32,653

At least that's what my watch says if ya wind it around enough times


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,654

too many for me to count on my toes


----------



## dotty999

32,655


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,656


----------



## dotty999

32,657


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,658


----------



## dotty999

32,659


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,660


----------



## dotty999

32,661


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,662


----------



## dotty999

32,663


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,664


----------



## dotty999

32,665


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,666


----------



## dotty999

32,667


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,668


----------



## dotty999

32,669

it's a lovely sunny day so I'm gonna hit the shops!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,670

enjoy the experience,take your time and make sure you eat well and above all spend lots of money


----------



## dotty999

32,671

totally uneventful  came home with a pack of kitchen rolls, chicken for the cat and after the long walk, sore feet!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,672

I'm just about to go out for a salad in about 15 minutes.It's just a few steps away from me,Terry's Fish and Chips.Gone for 20 minutes or so.Gets me out,can't go farther than that,no energy and no breath.


----------



## dotty999

32,673

I would have chosen cod fish in batter with chips and salad, bliss!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,674


They have really good fish and chips but I don't want to eat it every day.


----------



## dotty999

32,675
the only things I want to do every day is eat, drink, play with the cat, watch tv, shop till I drop, long walks, chat to anyone on my journeys who will listen and of course, Tsg!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,676

Life is good


----------



## dotty999

32,677

only on good days!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,678

today is a good day


----------



## dotty999

32,679

mine was boring


----------



## RT

Hey, I'm just waiting for the microwave to ding that dinner's done...
only had to wait a few, which is WAY less than *32,680* minutes, turns out.
i wasn't sure.


----------



## dotty999

32,681

I don't know how I managed before we had microwaves, food took ages to cook in the oven and I'm the kinda gal who wants it pronto if not sooner!


----------



## RT

Hmm, instant gratification, eh? 
I've wished that at least 32,682 times


----------



## dotty999

I've probably made more 32,683 wishes in my lifetime but very few came true, still trying to work out what went wrong!


----------



## RT

There are at least 32, 684 possibilities (much more, actually) out there, and to put things in perspective - this concept of counting to a million, on this type of format, must have, at one point began with "ONE."
Now, look.
Progress...?


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,685


----------



## dotty999

32,686


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,687


----------



## RT

don't wish to be boring, but

32,688

>yawn<


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,689

it's OK


----------



## RT

Reckon so 

32,690


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,691


----------



## dotty999

32,692


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,693


----------



## dotty999

32,694


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,695


----------



## dotty999

32,696


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,697


----------



## dotty999

32,698


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,699


----------



## dotty999

32,700


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,701


----------



## dotty999

32,702


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,703


----------



## dotty999

32,704


----------



## dotty999

32,705


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,706


----------



## dotty999

32,707


----------



## RT

As a wizard-like magician, I can predict the next post...
(which I have written down years earlier, on this card sealed in an envelope)
Don't worry I've gotten this trick right 32,708 times before!

(Drum-roll, please........


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,709

got nothing


----------



## RT

I was right! Ta-Da!
(thank you, thank you vera much! Big round of applause for Mr Newton as well!)

And now for my next trick, I have this rather large non-standard deck of cards... there's 32,710 cards, all different...
~


----------



## dotty999

32,711, nothing to add


----------



## RT

but you already added, 
( I'm pretty sure you didn't use a calculator)
My abacus says 32,712


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,713


----------



## dotty999

32,714


----------



## RT

Got out my binoculars, looking to the ultimate goal of all this counting....
unfortunately I can only see 32,715 miles ahead....
so I saw the back of myself staring forward with a pair of binoculars...


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,716


----------



## RT

I see my looking foward/backward didn't impress anyone,
sooo...

32,717


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,718

I'm impressed by anyone that is a seer and you are a mighty one


----------



## dotty999

32,719


----------



## RT

You know Thomas Edison invented the light bulb and he only tried 32, 720 times til he got it right!

(_ahem..._for this thread only, I sometimes make up statistics, only because I don't think any one will bother to check them out  )


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,721
thanks for the disclaimer,


----------



## dotty999

32,722

I'm not a talker I'm a thinker though some may differ


----------



## RT

though I'm always one bead short on my abacus, will further disclaim
32,723


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,724

my turn


----------



## RT

And a turn that was wisely taken! 

I'd like to give a prize of $32,725.00 but there's all these taxes and rules, regulations and stuff.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,726

I accept your prize and be darned with the taxes,rules,regulations,and such!


----------



## dotty999

32,727


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,728


----------



## dotty999

32,729


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,730


----------



## RT

ya know I was really looking for another thread to reply to, but...it's late at night, so
32,731


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,732

early morning here,really early


----------



## RT

Currently in non-circadian mode, sleep = all day - wake all night...
that will turn around eventually,
but I believe I've blinked my eyes about 32,733 times in the past 24 hours


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,734

day/night,it's just one long roller coaster of light and dark,
wish the world would just pick a colour and stick with it,


----------



## RT

but I heard about this thing touting "Go into the light"
and then warning "Don't go into the light!"
It's all very confusing, and I've thought about it 
32,735 times, still not sure what to do...


----------



## Mr. Newton

If I've said it once I've said it
32,736 times,
whatever you do Do Not Look Into The Light!


----------



## RT

That is the answer I was hoping for! >phew!<
32,737
That's the number of worries just gone away!
'cause i had one more worry than you


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,738 
not even close to my bank account


----------



## dotty999

32,739


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,740


----------



## dotty999

32,741


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,742


----------



## dotty999

32,743


----------



## RT

32,744

(nothing witty or charming to add this time


----------



## dotty999

32,745

waddya mean this time


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,746


----------



## dotty999

32,747


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,748


----------



## dotty999

32,749


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,750


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> waddya mean this time


 No, I didn't mean *that* time, I meant *this* time 

32,751


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,752


----------



## RT

I'm about to refuse to count beyond 32,753, but i can't help myself


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,754

Well if you look closely you will see that none of us has much control over counting numbers in a progressive pattern


----------



## dotty999

32,755


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,756


----------



## dotty999

32,757


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,758


----------



## dotty999

32,759


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,760


----------



## dotty999

32,761


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,762


----------



## dotty999

32,763


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,764


----------



## dotty999

32,765


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,766


----------



## dotty999

32,767


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,768


----------



## dotty999

32,769


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,770


----------



## RT

This may come as a shock, but I was thinking... (_ouch_)

There are lots of games here on TSG that will inventively repeat replies/answers/questions as time goes by...
there's only so many double letters, occupations, four and five letter words, _etc._ and so on and so forth...but there are *some* that may, or may not repeat, but this is one of those where each response is unique.
Granted the rules are pretty simple, and doesn't require anything other than your fingers and toes (and perhaps a calculator)

So in my own unique post here, can you imagine when this thread is twice it's length?

Now = *32,771*....

but far in the future.... hmm


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,772

I got nothing


----------



## dotty999

32,773


----------



## RT

Mr. Newton said:


> I got nothing


Your post was unique, and I am unanimous in that! 

32,774


----------



## dotty999

32,775

I used to be considered unique in some circles but that was way back when God's dog was a pup!


----------



## RT

32,776

There are many gods to choose from, depending on your ethnic roots and geography, whose to say what is the real deal?

I still consider you unique, but that's just MHO...

I appear to be drifting off topic....

typical.


----------



## dotty999

32,777

I believe in just one God and He is the real deal!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,778


----------



## dotty999

32,779


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,780


----------



## dotty999

32,781


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,782


----------



## dotty999

32,783


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,784


----------



## dotty999

32,785


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,786


----------



## dotty999

32,787


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,788


----------



## dotty999

32,789


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,790


----------



## dotty999

32,791


----------



## RT

Thought about this many times, but to make a long story short...

32,792


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,793


----------



## Athan

32,794


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,795


----------



## Athan

32,796


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,797


----------



## dotty999

32,798


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,799


----------



## dotty999

32,800


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,801


----------



## dotty999

32,802


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,803


----------



## dotty999

32,804


----------



## RT

If I've said it once I've said it a millions times....
Oh, wait... that's not quite accurate...

32,805


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,806 is the number I have chosen


----------



## RT

And you have chosen wisely...

however i feel partial to the number 32,807 at the moment...
likely that will change


----------



## Mr. Newton

I'll see your 32,807 and raise you
32,808


----------



## RT

Terry, I could double down, but I'll just take my chances with 32,809


----------



## Mr. Newton

good number but how about this one,
32,810


----------



## RT

almost as perfect as 32,811


----------



## Mr. Newton

the best I can offer at the moment is 32,812


----------



## Athan

32,813


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,814


----------



## dotty999

32,815


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,816


----------



## dotty999

32,817


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,818


----------



## dotty999

32,819


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,820


----------



## dotty999

32,821


----------



## RT

Dotty would post 32,822 if her 'puter wasn't over heating


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,823


----------



## dotty999

32,824


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,825


----------



## dotty999

32,826


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,827


----------



## RT

just wonder what will happen if this reaches a million?
End of Days?
Cats and Dogs living together?
Tom and Jerry become fast friends? 

32,828


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,829

I vote for End Of Days


----------



## RT

32,830

I vote for fast friends


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,831

Time is running out,be quick!


----------



## dotty999

32,832


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,833


----------



## dotty999

32,834


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,835


----------



## dotty999

32,836


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,837


----------



## dotty999

32,838


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,839


----------



## dotty999

32,840


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,841


----------



## dotty999

32,842


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,843


----------



## dotty999

32,844


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,845


----------



## dotty999

32,846


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,847


----------



## dotty999

32,848


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,849


----------



## dotty999

32,850


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,851


----------



## dotty999

32,852


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,853


----------



## dotty999

32,854


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,855


----------



## dotty999

32,856


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,857


----------



## dotty999

32,858


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,859


----------



## dotty999

32,860


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,861


----------



## RT

I thought I'd said this before..
but no...I haven't...

32,862


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,863 would be my guess


----------



## dotty999

32,864


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,865


----------



## dotty999

32,866


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,867


----------



## dotty999

32,868


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,869


----------



## dotty999

32,870


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,871


----------



## RT

Pre-dawn hours here, a band of heavy rain, along with thunder and lightning, also included a brief pummeling of hailstones.
I tried to count them, but lost it at 32,872.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,873


----------



## RT

Terry, Terry, Terry...
you posted three times without a subsequent count up...
so giving you that you meant 32,873, followed by 32,874 and then 32,875,
I figure we're on to 32,876


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,875

bad connection,having issues,this should be the correct count,
but life is still good


----------



## RT

Yeah, you just repeat posted about 5 times there... without meaning to...
we're supposed to be tech folks here, ... anything you want help with?


----------



## Mr. Newton

sorry,tried to delete all the duplicates but still having problems with this site.


----------



## RT

S'all right, you're only one post away from what follows..

32876


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,877

and so it goes


----------



## dotty999

32,878


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,879


----------



## dotty999

32,880


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,881


----------



## dotty999

32,882


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,883


----------



## dotty999

32,884


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,885


----------



## dotty999

32,886


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,887


----------



## dotty999

32,888


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,889


----------



## dotty999

32,890


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,891


----------



## dotty999

32,892


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,893


----------



## dotty999

32,894


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,895


----------



## dotty999

32,896


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,897


----------



## dotty999

32,898


----------



## RT

If one were to convert...oh, say seconds to hours, and factor in the way I feel (HUGE variable there), one could say
I'm exactly 32,899 seconds (or ~ 9.14 hours) past (or due) my replying here.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,900
it's all I can muster at this time,


----------



## dotty999

32,901


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,902


----------



## dotty999

32,903


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,904


----------



## RT

There is some address, somewhere that has the number 32905 associated... Oh! It's a Florida zip code!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,906

I can only shake my head and smile,


----------



## dotty999

32,907


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,908


----------



## dotty999

32,909


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,910


----------



## dotty999

32.911


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,912


----------



## dotty999

32,913


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,914


----------



## dotty999

32,915


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,916


----------



## dotty999

32,917


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,918


----------



## dotty999

32,919


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,920


----------



## RT

I've blown off exactly 32,921 leaves off my deck this autumn...


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,922
I b-leave you,


----------



## RT

Oops!
Missed that 32,923th one


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,924


----------



## dotty999

32,925


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,926


----------



## dotty999

32,927


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,928


----------



## dotty999

32,929


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,930


----------



## dotty999

32,931


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,932


----------



## dotty999

32,933


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,934


----------



## dotty999

32,935


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,936


----------



## dotty999

32,937


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,938


----------



## dotty999

32.939


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,940


----------



## dotty999

32,941


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,942


----------



## dotty999

32,943


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,944


----------



## dotty999

32,945


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,946


----------



## dotty999

32,947


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,948


----------



## dotty999

32,949


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,950


----------



## dotty999

32,951


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,952


----------



## dotty999

32,953

you can tell the weather is bad in the UK if I'm here at this time!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,954

that naughty weather 
(but you wouldn't want Canadian weather)


----------



## dotty999

32,955

overall, NO!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,956


----------



## dotty999

32,957


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,958


----------



## dotty999

32,959


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,960


----------



## dotty999

32,961


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,962


----------



## dotty999

32,963


----------



## RT

I supposed to say 32,964, so there.


----------



## dotty999

32,965

then I'll say I raise you one so there


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,966


----------



## dotty999

32,967


----------



## RT

Was watching Snakes on an MF - ing Plane...
lost count at 32,968.


----------



## Bjaldr

32969


----------



## dotty999

32,970


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,971


----------



## dotty999

32,972


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,973


----------



## dotty999

32,974


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,975


----------



## dotty999

32,976


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,977


----------



## dotty999

32,978


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,979


----------



## RT

Calculator says 32,979 +1 = 32,980...
but it'll take some time to verify that.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,981 would be my choice if we were counting in ascending sequence,


----------



## RT

Well Mr Newton, as posting 32,982, I trust we are not descending in the count...yet... 
until we reach a Million...
then it might be fun to go in reverse!
I just hope we all live to see that day!


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,983

time marches on as do our numbers


----------



## RT

By golly, the way you put that sentiment gives me cheer!
So may I raise a glass to the number 32,984?

Currently having lemonade, though that might change in the time takes to post....

Our new Number! Take it away, whomever is on stage now...
no one gave me a script for this show.....


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,985

I make my own lemonade with Cranberry juice in it,a big jug,can't stop drinking it!


----------



## dotty999

32, 986


----------



## RT

was watching Dr Who, whom as you all know, is a Time Lord, and I think that lever was pulled for the 32,987th time!
wow.


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,988


----------



## dotty999

32,989


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,990


----------



## dotty999

32,991


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,992


----------



## dotty999

32,993


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,994


----------



## dotty999

32,995


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,996


----------



## dotty999

32,997


----------



## Mr. Newton

32,998

Hi Dotty,
was wondering if I could get this labeled 100,000 instead of the 1,000,000,
what do you think?


----------



## dotty999

I agree, the goal is too far away!

32,999


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,000

well actually 50,000 seems more attainable in my lifetime maybe


----------



## dotty999

33,001

mine too!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,002

hmmmm


----------



## dotty999

33,003


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,004

can't change title but was worth a try anyway


----------



## dotty999

33,005

doesn't matter, as long as we know when to stop!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,006

know when to stop?That's a reoccurring dilemma of mine,I just don't know when,


----------



## dotty999

33,007

whatever it is, stop when I've had enough


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,008


----------



## dotty999

33,009


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,010


----------



## dotty999

33,011


----------



## RT

Terry I think the title can possibly be changed if you ask an Administrator extremely politely....I did that once.
Just don't ask to change it to "Still Counting to 32,012"

'cuz then I'd be the winner, game over


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,013

can't be done which is disappointing but I understand


----------



## RT

Actually, I asked that before this newer BB format was implemented, so things change, like it or not.

32,014 
thirty two thousand, comma, then zero plus a 1 and a four
that's the number we're lookin' for...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,015

I could always start a shorter one that we could actually finish in our lifetimes.


----------



## dotty999

33,016


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,017


----------



## dotty999

33,018


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,019


----------



## dotty999

33,020


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,021


----------



## dotty999

33,022


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,023


----------



## dotty999

32,024


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,025


----------



## dotty999

oh heck!

33,026


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,027


----------



## dotty999

33,028


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,029


----------



## dotty999

33,030


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,031


----------



## dotty999

33,032


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,033


----------



## dotty999

32,034


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,035


----------



## dotty999

33,036


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,037


----------



## dotty999

33,038


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,039


----------



## dotty999

33,040


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,041


----------



## dotty999

33,042


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,043


----------



## dotty999

33,044


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,045


----------



## dotty999

33,046


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,047


----------



## dotty999

33,048


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,049


----------



## dotty999

33,050


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,051


----------



## dotty999

33,052


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,053


----------



## dotty999

33,054


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,055


----------



## dotty999

33,056


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,057


----------



## dotty999

33,058


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,059


----------



## dotty999

33,060


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,061


----------



## dotty999

33,062


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,063


----------



## dotty999

33,064


----------



## RT

= *3.3065* × 104
(scientific notation)


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,066
(Newton notation)


----------



## dotty999

33,067


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,068


----------



## RT

So I was counting the grains of salt on my food with my electron microscope (what?... doesn't everyone have one of those?)
and found that a teaspoon does indeed have ~33,069 grains.
While that count is not precise, it is ~ accurate, using table salt.

Kosher salt, sea salt, other coarse grinds are a whole different count, doncha know.
FYI.


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,070


----------



## Evanco

33,071


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,072


----------



## dotty999

33,073


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,074


----------



## dotty999

33,075


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,076


----------



## dotty999

33,077


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,078


----------



## dotty999

33,079


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,080


----------



## dotty999

33,081


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,082


----------



## SillyBilly1

33,083


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,084


----------



## dotty999

33,085


----------



## RT

I feel really weak with posting a mere 33,086...
but I got the job done...


----------



## dotty999

you mean weak at the knees I'd say! 

33,087


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,088


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> you mean weak at the knees I'd say!


Knees, ankles, hips, elbows, shoulders and about 33,089 other places


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,090
ouch!


----------



## dotty999

33,091


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,092


----------



## dotty999

33,093


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,094


----------



## dotty999

33,095


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,096


----------



## dotty999

33,097


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,098


----------



## dotty999

33,099


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,100


----------



## dotty999

33,101


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,102


----------



## dotty999

33,103

Happy Christmas


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,104

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## dotty999

33,105

tis now Boxing day thank goodness it's all over!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,106

was just another day for me


----------



## RT

33,107

Me too, ('nuther day in paradise)
but I was going to say something deep and meaningful, but I lost my train of thought


----------



## dotty999

33,108

your train left the station without you!


----------



## RT

33,109

All aboard!
(and show your ticket to the conductor in the caboose )


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,110


----------



## dotty999

33,111


----------



## RT

I thought of some thing today...
Oh, yeah, it was how annoyed I became when I got the 33,112th call from the damn telemarketers


----------



## dotty999

33,113

I don't get such calls as my number's unlisted or as we say, ex directory


----------



## RT

33,114

I'm "supposed" to be on the Federal (and state) Do Not Call list, but many sneaky ones will actually search that database, and robo-call, that's illegal, and they can make any thing show on the caller ID, so if I don't know the number, I don't answer.


----------



## dotty999

33,115

sometimes I can't be bothered to answer no matter who it is and let the answer machine take over


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,116


----------



## dotty999

33,117


----------



## RT

Reckon I've has a few and ready for bed, but does 811,33
mean anything to you'all?

Oh, that would be the reverse counting of 33,118 just before I started loosing count ... again, dang it all them numbers!


----------



## dotty999

33,119


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,120


----------



## dotty999

33,121


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,122


----------



## dotty999

33,123


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,124


----------



## dotty999

33,125


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,126


----------



## dotty999

33,127


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,128


----------



## dotty999

33,129


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,130


----------



## dotty999

33,131


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,132


----------



## dotty999

33,133


----------



## RT

33,134....
no rel reson for posting, just ghecking my keyboard 
geems to ve workinkv ok


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,135
looks good from here,


----------



## RT

33,136

New Year's Eve....
And we're counting up instead of down


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,137

another year,made it,


----------



## RT

33,138

wait a miinit Terry...
you/me haven't made it yet...
still ~7 1/2 hours to go...

see you on the other side


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,139
one day at a time and have a good one


----------



## dotty999

33,140


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,141


----------



## dotty999

33,142


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,143


----------



## dotty999

33,144


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,145


----------



## dotty999

33,146


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,147


----------



## RT

Just looking around, saw that this needed a 33,148.
Shut the gate.


----------



## Mr. Newton

I'm on it 33,149 times.


----------



## dotty999

33,150


----------



## RT

Just checking in to make sure we're not using the binary, nor hexadecimal method of counting...

so i dunno what ya call it but next, it could be...
33,151


----------



## dotty999

33,152

shurrup and get on with it!


----------



## RT

If I've told you once, I've told you 33,153 times...
via con Dios, mon ami


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,154


----------



## RT

_D'john de swee, a doo-doo de swah?_
I'm sorry, I spoke French... phonetically...>koff, koff< 
>choke<...must get to hospital...
the address is 33155... arrrgh.......


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,156
Lady Marmalad?


----------



## RT

33,157

>gasp< >koff< ....ahem,
no it was Orange Marmalade, bit of the peel, but I'm OK now, thanks


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,158


----------



## dotty999

33,159


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,160


----------



## dotty999

33,161


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,162


----------



## dotty999

33,163


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,164


----------



## dotty999

33,165


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,166


----------



## dotty999

33,167


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,168


----------



## dotty999

33,169


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,170


----------



## dotty999

33,171


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,172


----------



## dotty999

33,173


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,174


----------



## dotty999

33,175


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,176


----------



## dotty999

33,177


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,178


----------



## dotty999

33,179


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,180


----------



## dotty999

33,181


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,182


----------



## dotty999

33,183


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,184


----------



## dotty999

33,185


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,186


----------



## dotty999

33,187


----------



## SillyBilly1

33,188


----------



## dotty999

33,189


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,190


----------



## dotty999

33,191


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,192


----------



## dotty999

33,193


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,194


----------



## dotty999

33,195


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,196


----------



## dotty999

33,197


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,198


----------



## dotty999

33,199


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,200


----------



## dotty999

33,201


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,202


----------



## dotty999

33,203


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,204


----------



## dotty999

33,205


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,206


----------



## dotty999

33,207


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,208


----------



## dotty999

33,209


----------



## iMacg3

33,210


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,211


----------



## dotty999

33,212


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,213


----------



## dotty999

33,214


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,215


----------



## dotty999

33,216


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,217


----------



## dotty999

33,218


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,219


----------



## dotty999

33,220


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,221


----------



## dotty999

33,222


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,223


----------



## RT

33,224

Having said that, I wonder who will post the 999,999th comment...
because, ya know, the next would be...............???


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,225

I'll be here for that


----------



## dotty999

33,226


----------



## RT

33,227

Which is the part number for many products, ranging from pacemakers to filters and exhaust systems.
Isn't that good to know?


----------



## dotty999

33,228

NO!


----------



## RT

33,229

Too late, you've already read that tidbit and it may remain in your knowledge bank for the next 1-5 minutes!


----------



## dotty999

33, 230

one minute max!


----------



## RT

33,231

...Longer than I expected


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,232
Oh you guys


----------



## dotty999

33,233

I'm a gal not a guy


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,234
it's a generic term for both male and female.Sorry if I offended you.


----------



## dotty999

33,235

I knew what it was, I was teasing you! The british sense of humour is often misunderstood


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,236


----------



## dotty999

33,237


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,238


----------



## dotty999

33,239


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,240


----------



## dotty999

33,241


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,242


----------



## dotty999

33, 243


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,244


----------



## dotty999

33,245


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,246


----------



## dotty999

33,247


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,248


----------



## dotty999

33,249


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,250


----------



## dotty999

33,251


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,252


----------



## dotty999

33,253


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,254


----------



## dotty999

33,255


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,256


----------



## dotty999

33,257


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,258


----------



## dotty999

33,259


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,260


----------



## dotty999

33,261


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,262


----------



## dotty999

33,263


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,264


----------



## RT

33,265

Swear I had some dream about that number last night...
Naw...probably left over thoughts from watching Knowing....


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,266


----------



## dotty999

33,267


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,268


----------



## HOBOcs

33,269


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,270


----------



## dotty999

33,271


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,272


----------



## dotty999

33,273

stuck indoors today as the weather is atrocious! The strong winds have blown all of my heavy garden pots over, struggled to pick them all up without getting myself blown away!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,274

big winter storm here,hanging around.
I can't go out anyway so it doesn't bother me.
I'm ready for spring or at least clear sidewalks.


----------



## dotty999

33,275

you say sidewalks, we say pavements


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,276

but we both say snow


----------



## dotty999

33,277

exactamundo!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,278


----------



## dotty999

33,279


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,280


----------



## dotty999

33,281


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,282


----------



## dotty999

33,283


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,284


----------



## dotty999

33,285


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,286


----------



## dotty999

33,287


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,288


----------



## dotty999

33,289


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,290

Happy birthday to you,happy birthday to you,


----------



## dotty999

33,291

thanks! you're the first to notice though I'm trying to forget


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,292

they go by so quickly as you get older,just something to look forward to,


----------



## RT

33, 293

I knew the 29th was coming up some time after last February...
Wishing a good day Dotty


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,294


----------



## dotty999

33,295

birthday's almost over, another year older,ahem, younger
I've decided from now on, I'm going backwards, there's no joy in getting older apart from growing wiser


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,296

time marches on,


----------



## dotty999

33,297

you got that right and too fast for my liking!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,298


----------



## dotty999

33,299


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,300


----------



## dotty999

33,301


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,302


----------



## dotty999

33,303


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,304


----------



## dotty999

33,305


----------



## RT

33,306

Ya know, we only have 996,964 to go....as of this post... no prob


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,307

we will be done before lunch


----------



## dotty999

33,308


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,309


----------



## dotty999

33,310

off to see the sights in Liverpool shortly!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,311
off to watch television,too cold to go out,brrrr


----------



## dotty999

33,312

had a great day! visited interesting museums then a walk along the water front, the Mersey. A song was written about it years ago called Ferry cross the Mersey


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,312

way to go,now I can't get that tune out of my head.


----------



## dotty999

33,313

Of course it was also famous for the Beatles! Liverpool is just awesome!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,314


----------



## dotty999

33,315


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,316


----------



## dotty999

33,317


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,318


----------



## dotty999

33,319


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,320


----------



## dotty999

33,321


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,322


----------



## dotty999

33,323


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,324


----------



## dotty999

33,325


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,326


----------



## dotty999

33,327


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,328


----------



## dotty999

33,329


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,330


----------



## dotty999

33,331


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,332


----------



## dotty999

33,333

that'll never come around again!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,334

well if 3 was your lucky number then you win


----------



## dotty999

it couldn't happen, I prefer even numbers!


----------



## Mr. Newton

that's odd


----------



## dotty999

so am I!


----------



## RT

Well, to be the odd one out, 
some one still has to post:
33,335

(I wonder who'll post 44, 444? )


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,336

I'd like to be here when that happens


----------



## dotty999

33,337


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,338


----------



## dotty999

33,339


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,340


----------



## dotty999

33,341


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,342


----------



## RT

I'm going to say this for the last time...

33,343

So there.


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,344

ha ha,good one


----------



## dotty999

33,345


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,346


----------



## dotty999

33,347


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,348


----------



## dotty999

33,349


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,350


----------



## dotty999

33,351


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,352


----------



## dotty999

33,353


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,354


----------



## dotty999

33,355


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,356


----------



## dotty999

33,357


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,358


----------



## RT

33359

That's Russian for 33,359.
It lack of the comma, that's all.


----------



## dotty999

33,360


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,361


----------



## dotty999

33,362


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,363


----------



## dotty999

33,364


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,365


----------



## dotty999

33,366


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,367


----------



## dotty999

33,368


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,369


----------



## dotty999

33,370


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,371


----------



## dotty999

33,372


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,373


----------



## dotty999

33,374

bedtime for me shortly, need my beauty sleep!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,375

just got up,2:30AM,
got my beauty sleep


----------



## RT

Counted 33,376 sheep last night, but no good sleep came of it because the next in the flock seemed to always leap away...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,377
they stopped off here and I skinned 4 of them,2 black and 2 red.


----------



## dotty999

33,378

shocked!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,379,
so were the sheep


----------



## RT

33,380

That's how many times I surfed the TV channels, back and forth, for something worth a watch


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,381

I know exactly what you mean


----------



## dotty999

33,382


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,383

Hello Dotty,
been a few days,


----------



## dotty999

33,384

Hi!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,385


----------



## dotty999

33,386


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,387


----------



## dotty999

33,388


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,389


----------



## dotty999

33,390


----------



## RT

33,391

only 966,609 to go!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,391


----------



## RT

Could have sworn i posted that last time but in case I didn't, I'll go with

33,392

But if I did post 33,391, and the Terry did too....
technically this should be 

33,393...

whadda y'all think?


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,394

my bad,
all is well with the world now though,
carry on,


----------



## RT

66,782 - _THAT'S _where we'd be if this was Double Jeopardy ...
I mean a double up on a double post...but Terry's called it so

33,395


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,396


----------



## dotty999

33, 397


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,398


----------



## dotty999

33,399


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,400


----------



## dotty999

33,401


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,402


----------



## RT

33,40...3 right?

Tired, didn't sleep well, too much counting sheep...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,404
close enough


----------



## dotty999

33,405


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,406


----------



## dotty999

33,407


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,408


----------



## dotty999

33,409


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,410


----------



## dotty999

33,411


----------



## RT

33,412

lemme remind you, I'm always one up one you folks..
unless you post first...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,413


----------



## Automaton539

33,414

Um, I missed #1 - 33,406 (start of this page) so I gotta ask...

Why?


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,415

not sure why you aren't seeing those numbers but they are all in order,although mistakes are made and usually corrected,


----------



## Automaton539

33,416

No, no, not what I mean. I've been away from the forum for ages and missed when this was started and instead of sifting through the forums, or 33,406 other posts, decided I'd be social and ask, as I'm curious to know why this was even started.


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,417

it's meant to see how long it takes before a mistake is made.

No thought required,

the thread got so long that they started a new thread but at the number where the first thread left off.

no hidden meaning just counting,


----------



## Automaton539

33,418

Wait if it was simply supposed to be about how long till a mistake is made then.....



Mr. Newton said:


> though mistakes are made and usually corrected,


Haha, maybe now just going for the sake of it? Or because we forget how to stop?


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,419


----------



## dotty999

33,420


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,421


----------



## dotty999

33,422


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,423


----------



## dotty999

33,424


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,425


----------



## dotty999

33,426


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,427


----------



## dotty999

33,428


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,429


----------



## dotty999

33,430


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,431


----------



## dotty999

33,432


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,433


----------



## dotty999

33,434


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,435


----------



## dotty999

33,436


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,437


----------



## dotty999

33,438

approaching bedtime!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,439
going right now,


----------



## dotty999

33,440

last post, goodnight


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,441

I'm up,


----------



## dotty999

33,442


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,443


----------



## dotty999

33,444


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,445


----------



## dotty999

33,446


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,447


----------



## dotty999

33,448


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,449


----------



## dotty999

33,450


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,451


----------



## dotty999

33,452


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,453


----------



## dotty999

33,454


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,455


----------



## dotty999

33,456


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,457


----------



## dotty999

33,458


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,459


----------



## dotty999

33,460


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,461


----------



## dotty999

33,462


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,463


----------



## dotty999

33,464


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,465


----------



## dotty999

33,466


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,467


----------



## dotty999

33,468


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,469


----------



## dotty999

33,470


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,471


----------



## dotty999

33,472


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,473


----------



## dotty999

33,474


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,475


----------



## dotty999

33,476


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,477


----------



## dotty999

33,478


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,479


----------



## dotty999

33,480


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,481


----------



## dotty999

33,482


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,483


----------



## dotty999

33,484


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,485


----------



## dotty999

33,486


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,487


----------



## dotty999

33,488


----------



## RT

33, 489... _>wheez, gasp<_ ...
only one more step to go on the stair master...
_>hack, koff!<_


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,490
I took the elevator


----------



## RT

Mr. Newton said:


> I took the elevator


Cheater! 
One step ahead of me, I'll collapse for awhile at step #33,491, one step ahead of you...please don't tread on me on your way up 
(Oh the the treading may likely be done by Dotty... ya never know...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,492


----------



## dotty999

33,493

any steps over 20 could cause an asthma attack for me!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,494
I can't do stairs so it's no steps for me.


----------



## dotty999

33,495

I can do them but not with ease


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,496


----------



## dotty999

33,497


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,498


----------



## dotty999

33,499


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,500


----------



## dotty999

33,501


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,502


----------



## dotty999

33,503


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,504


----------



## dotty999

33,505


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,506
done for now


----------



## dotty999

33, 507

I'm multi tasking, playing games and watching Real Housewives at the same time, catch you later


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,508


----------



## RT

It's St Patrick's Day.
Would you believe I found a shamrock with 33, 509 leaves?

I thought not


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,510

Merry St Patrick's Day


----------



## RT

Merry or Happy greetings will suffice! 
It's said there are are 50 shades of grey,

but no one knows there are *33, 511* shades of green


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,512


----------



## dotty999

33,513


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,514


----------



## dotty999

33,515


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,516


----------



## dotty999

33,517


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,518


----------



## dotty999

33,519


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,520


----------



## dotty999

33,521


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,522


----------



## dotty999

33,523


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,524


----------



## dotty999

33,525


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,526


----------



## dotty999

33,527


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,528


----------



## dotty999

33,529


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,530


----------



## dotty999

33,531


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,532


----------



## dotty999

33,533


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,534


----------



## dotty999

33,535


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,536


----------



## dotty999

33,537


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,538


----------



## dotty999

33,539


----------



## RT

Certainly feel like I've taken more than 33,540 steps today, just going to the the pharmacy and grocery store...
but I'm sure one of you will take one step more...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,541
nothing comes to mind


----------



## RT

S'allright, nothing came to my mind on Final Jeopardy tonight when the answer was:
What is 33,542?

oh, well...


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,543

is about all I can muster,


----------



## dotty999

33,544


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,545


----------



## dotty999

33,546


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,547


----------



## dotty999

33,548


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,549


----------



## dotty999

33,550


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,551


----------



## dotty999

33,552


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,553


----------



## dotty999

33, 554


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,555


----------



## dotty999

33,556

nearly bedtime!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,557

me too,


----------



## dotty999

33,558


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,559


----------



## dotty999

33,560


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,561


----------



## dotty999

33,562


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,563


----------



## dotty999

33,564


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,565


----------



## dotty999

33,566


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,567


----------



## dotty999

33,568


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,569


----------



## dotty999

33,570


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,571


----------



## dotty999

33,572


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,573


----------



## dotty999

33,574


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,575


----------



## dotty999

33,576


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,577


----------



## dotty999

33,578


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,579

I'm finished for now,later.


----------



## dotty999

33,580

I'm finished for the night too as I have to be up early in the morning so need my beauty sleep


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,581

Good morning from Canada


----------



## dotty999

33,582

Good afternoon from England


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,583


----------



## dotty999

33,584


----------



## RT

I think it's time to add (or is that include?)
33,585


----------



## dotty999

33,586


----------



## iMacg3

33,587


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,586

go forward,it's that way,


----------



## dotty999

you've gone backwards! we've passed 586 and 587!

33,588

back on track.. for now 


Mr. Newton said:


> 33,586
> 
> go forward,it's that way,


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

33,589

Hiya Dotty and RT.


----------



## dotty999

33,590

Hi Robert!


----------



## Mr. Newton

33,591

never saw that post!


----------



## dotty999

33,592


----------



## HOBOcs

33,593


----------



## dotty999

33, 594


----------



## RT

33, 595

Getting behind, folks!
We must hurry!


----------



## dotty999

33,596


----------



## RT

33,597

Which is apparently of no mathematical significance, other than to further this game...


----------



## Keebellah

33,598


----------



## dotty999

33,599


----------



## Keebellah

33600


----------



## 2twenty2

33601


----------



## RT

Been watching too much TV, but swear I've seen *33,602* instances of..._something_


----------



## 2twenty2

33603


----------



## dotty999

33,604


----------



## Keebellah

What's in a number 33,605 is just one more


----------



## dotty999

33,606


----------



## Keebellah

and for the programmer 1000 0011 0100 0111‬


----------



## dotty999

for most of us who are not, I'll make it 33, 607


----------



## Keebellah

You should make it 33608 (1000 0011 0100 0111‬ = 33.607 in binary)


----------



## dotty999

33,609 is the norm for most of us


----------



## RT

Or perhaps I could say that 33,610 is also known as
Thirty Three Thousand Six Hundred Ten...
maybe when you're writing a check for that many dollars


----------



## dotty999

33,611


----------



## RT

The song title may be 96 Tears, but betwixt us all, it's not a far stretch to say collectively, we've shed *33,612 *of 'em...
... or maybe that just me...


----------



## dotty999

33,613


----------



## RT

33,614 is 9.2 hours....if only I could get solid rest for that time..._sigh_


----------



## dotty999

33,615


----------



## Keebellah

After mySummer vacation 33,616


----------



## dotty999

33,617


----------



## Keebellah

‭101522‬ in ... OCT


----------



## dotty999

could you keep it simple and on track by following my prevous reply


----------



## Keebellah

101522‬ in OCT = 33,618


----------



## dotty999

still don't get it 

33,619


----------



## Keebellah

No problem, I'm just fooling with number, that's the octal, like binary etc etc
33,620


----------



## dotty999

33,621

I guessed what it was but I prefer the simple way


----------



## RT

I guess the simplest way to respond is 
##<^@!

oh, erm..WITHOUT SHIFT LOCK =
33,622


----------



## 2twenty2

33,623


----------



## dotty999

33,624 just plain and simple


----------



## Keebellah

33,625 true true


----------



## dotty999

33,626


----------



## iMacg3

33,627


----------



## Keebellah

33,627 ... and counting


----------



## dotty999

counting badly, that's 2 33.627s


----------



## Keebellah

missed it, crossed mails  so ... 33.628


----------



## dotty999

33,629


----------



## HOBOcs

33,630


----------



## Keebellah

33631


----------



## dotty999

33,632


----------



## Keebellah

33,633 only 966,367 to go


----------



## dotty999

33,634


----------



## RT

I sure did think youse guys and gals would have been beyond 
33,635 by now...
perhaps we could go exponentially?....
No?
Oh, well...


----------



## dotty999

33,636


----------



## RT

This is post #8668,
but the reply is #33,637.

So we should be getting ahead of ourselves.
Got to love math


----------



## dotty999

33,638

my brain just wont do the math!


----------



## RT

aw, sure it will!
You just lost count of your fingers and toes when you reached
33,639

Just like me..
(now dammit, going to have to start over )


----------



## dotty999

33,640


----------



## HOBOcs

33,641


----------



## RT

33,642 tears on the wall...


----------



## dotty999

33,643


----------



## RT

With strange feeling of _vuja de_,
I'm going say 33,644


----------



## dotty999

33,645


----------



## RT

I spent $33,646 at the store today...
(not really, but it felt like it : )


----------



## Keebellah

Well, you can substract 2019 and make it a new year =33646-2019 = 31627 + 2020 = *31647 *


----------



## RT

Keebellah said:


> Well, you can substract 2019 and make it a new year =33646-2019 = 31627 + 2020 = *31647 *


Well played Sir Hans!
I would give you *31,648* 'likes' but there seems to be only one per post allowed


----------



## dotty999

31,649


----------



## Keebellah

aye aye and then we're good for one more *31,650*, is better than nothing


----------



## dotty999

31,651


----------



## Keebellah

We're just starting week 31,6*52
*


----------



## dotty999

31,653


----------



## Keebellah

31653 + (2020 - 2019) = 31654


----------



## dotty999

31655


----------



## 2twenty2

31656


----------



## RT

On this last day of the decade, I humbly submit:

31, 657


----------



## 2twenty2

31,658


----------



## RT

Mark has corrected me in saying 2020 is not the start of a decade, but it's the end of one...
So... keep that secret betwixt friends... 

31,659


----------



## 2twenty2

31,660


----------



## dotty999

31,661


----------



## 2twenty2

31,662


----------



## RT

For a change, I'll post that seems to make perfect sense in a thread, PLUS as a bonus I'll stay on topic!

So from me to all of thee,
I post:
31,663


----------



## 2twenty2

31,664


----------



## dotty999

31,665


----------



## 2twenty2

31,666


----------



## RT

Even though the last post includes *666**, 
I'm only posting because dotty*999**  blurted out some random number, which some how matched up to 2twententy2's post,
which leads me to a mathematical formula (without looking at the rules, nor the title of this thread) that one should proceed upon the number that post #8696+1 = post #8697 + 1 = post #8698, you'd think that post #8698 would = The Answer.

Nope, it's the REPLY that = *31,667*

_>phew!<
_
Which is the most math since
Keebellah
posted


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Even though the last post includes *666**,
> I'm only posting because dotty*999**  blurted out some random number, which some how matched up to 2twententy2's post,
> which leads me to a mathematical formula (without looking at the rules, nor the title of this thread) that one should proceed upon the number that post #8696+1 = post #8697 + 1 = post #8698, you'd think that post #8698 would = The Answer.
> 
> Nope, it's the REPLY that = *31,667*
> 
> _>phew!<
> _
> Which is the most math since
> Keebellah
> posted




31,668


----------



## RT

Yes Mr 2, it's a tough game, frequently confuses me too. 
Since the goal of this game is to reach









as the jackpot, I have endeavored to insert a comment at each of my posts for no apparent sane reason...and I have no idea why the TSG Sys Info link was in the previous post...
And so, thus having commented, we can proceed from *31,669* to...


----------



## 2twenty2

Too early in the day for me to try and figure out anything  I thought I had screwed up my meticulous counting  

31,670


----------



## dotty999

31,671


----------



## 2twenty2

31,672


----------



## dotty999

31,673


----------



## RT

I'm only replying because Dotty did...
or it's because #2 did, or Mr Newton did, and so on and so forth, To all of you participants, sit down while I reveal

31,674


----------



## 2twenty2

31,675


----------



## RT

Whoa! that response came so quick it made me _>gasp!<_
So choke on this..

31,676


----------



## dotty999

31,677

How very dare you to ask us to choke! I have enough trouble catching my breath after reading some of these posts!


----------



## RT

My dear, I would not ask anything of any one that I haven't endured myself... walk a mile in one's shoes, that sort of thing.
And how many miles have I walked without actually getting anywhere?
I'd estimate about

31,678

(give or take a few steps : )


----------



## dotty999

31,679


----------



## dotty999

31,679


----------



## 2twenty2

31,680 

31,680


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> 31,680
> 
> 31,680


Nice hiccup there Knuck #2, it does have a certain ring to it spoken out loud 

31,681 just doesn't have the same poetry :


----------



## 2twenty2

Well that double 31,680 was in response to the previous two posts 

31,682


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Well that double 31,680 was in response to the previous two posts


well leave it to a genius to even notice that sort of thing!
I'm not dissing Dotty at all, had to look back and I bow in your general direction, with due respect to Dotty, who happens to be a human being, but now I bend my my knee to a superior life form... #2...

Hmm, OK that was a bit much, my friend, but just complimenting you on your keen eye and sharp wit 

Did I mention it's almost nearly, but not quite hardly *31,683* hours o'clock?
That's in really covert black ops military time , and I'm not supposed to even tell you folks that... :shifts eyes:
:looks over shoulder:
...


----------



## 2twenty2

Don't worry my lips are 

And oh by the way, I ain't know jeanius 

31,684


----------



## dotty999

31,685


----------



## 2twenty2

31,686


----------



## dotty999

31,687


----------



## 2twenty2

31,688


----------



## dotty999

31,689


----------



## 2twenty2

31,690


----------



## dotty999

31,691


----------



## 2twenty2

31,692


----------



## dotty999

31,693


----------



## 2twenty2

31,694


----------



## Mini2k

31,685


----------



## 2twenty2

Mini2k said:


> 31,685


----------



## dotty999

31,695


----------



## 2twenty2

31,696


----------



## dotty999

31,697


----------



## 2twenty2

31,698


----------



## dotty999

31,699


----------



## 2twenty2

31,700


----------



## dotty999

31,701


----------



## 2twenty2

31,702


----------



## dotty999

31,703


----------



## 2twenty2

31,704


----------



## RT

Just to make things odd:

31,705


----------



## dotty999

31,706

Stuck indoors today, weather horrendous! Gale force winds and heavy rain!


----------



## 2twenty2

31,707


----------



## dotty999

31,708


----------



## 2twenty2

31,709


----------



## dotty999

31,710


----------



## 2twenty2

31,711


----------



## dotty999

31,712


----------



## 2twenty2

31,713


----------



## dotty999

31,714


----------



## 2twenty2

31,715


----------



## dotty999

31,716


----------



## 2twenty2

31,717


----------



## dotty999

31,718


----------



## 2twenty2

31,719


----------



## dotty999

31,720


----------



## 2twenty2

31,721


----------



## dotty999

31,722


----------



## 2twenty2

31,723


----------



## dotty999

31,724


----------



## 2twenty2

31,725


----------



## dotty999

31,726


----------



## 2twenty2

31,727


----------



## dotty999

31,728


----------



## 2twenty2

31,729


----------



## dotty999

31,730


----------



## 2twenty2

31,731


----------



## dotty999

31,732


----------



## 2twenty2

31,733


----------



## dotty999

31,734


----------



## 2twenty2

31,735


----------



## dotty999

31,736


----------



## 2twenty2

31,737


----------



## dotty999

31,738


----------



## 2twenty2

31,739


----------



## dotty999

31,740


----------



## RT

Did you know that *31,741 *minutes is about 22 days?

Me neither.


----------



## 2twenty2

Me neither

31,742


----------



## dotty999

31,743


----------



## HOBOcs

31,744


----------



## RT

31,745

As long as we remain in the 5 digit portion of our pixmissions, it's hard to come up with something other than US zip codes...


----------



## dotty999

31,746


----------



## 2twenty2

31,747


----------



## dotty999

31,748


----------



## 2twenty2

31,749


----------



## RT

Just a guess, but by the time you were 7 years old you probably used more than 31,750 sheets of toilet paper...


----------



## 2twenty2

Good guess. I've used 31,751 *rolls* of toilet paper


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> Good guess. I've used 31,751 *rolls* of toilet paper


It would prudent to NOT to calculate the number of poops required for such, for that would equal more than
31,752 calculations required...
for statistical purposes only, doncha know


----------



## dotty999

31,753


----------



## 2twenty2

31,754


----------



## dotty999

31,755


----------



## 2twenty2

31,756


----------



## dotty999

31,757


----------



## 2twenty2

31,758


----------



## dotty999

31,759


----------



## 2twenty2

31,760


----------



## RT

Is _31.761_ an IP address?
I don't think so.


----------



## dotty999

31,762


----------



## 2twenty2

31,763


----------



## dotty999

31,764


----------



## 2twenty2

31,765


----------



## dotty999

31,766


----------



## 2twenty2

31,767


----------



## dotty999

31,768


----------



## RT

I wonder if Mr Newton forgot about 
31,769?


----------



## HOBOcs

31,770


----------



## dotty999

31,771


----------



## 2twenty2

31,772 bottles of beer on the wall..................


----------



## RT

...add one more, it's no chore,
31,773 bottles of beer makes one fall....


----------



## 2twenty2

31,774 and lots more


----------



## RT

while 31, 775 
sounds like it might be fun, 
if some one next posts a pun...


(Uh-oh, t2t has the jive)


----------



## 2twenty2

31,776 is a fine mix into the fix along with some chics


----------



## dotty999

31,777


----------



## 2twenty2

31,778


----------



## dotty999

31,779


----------



## 2twenty2

31,780


----------



## dotty999

31,781


----------



## RT

If the day comes we have to be separated by 31,782 inches...
that's 
1/2 a mile!


----------



## dotty999

31,783


----------



## 2twenty2

31,784


----------



## dotty999

31,785


----------



## 2twenty2

31,786


----------



## dotty999

31,787


----------



## 2twenty2

31,788


----------



## dotty999

31,789


----------



## 2twenty2

31,790


----------



## dotty999

31,791


----------



## 2twenty2

31,792


----------



## dotty999

31,793


----------



## 2twenty2

31,794


----------



## dotty999

31,795


----------



## RT

Only mentioning this as point of reference,
31,796


----------



## 2twenty2

31,797


----------



## dotty999

37,798


----------



## 2twenty2

37,799


----------



## dotty999

37.800


----------



## 2twenty2

37,801


----------



## RT

31,802
(and btw, 2twenty2, who is that masked smiley guy in your sig?  )


----------



## smeegle

31,803


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> 31,802
> (and btw, 2twenty2, who is that masked smiley guy in your sig?  )


🤫🤐🤭 Well if you must know, that is part of the wonderful mega set of emojis now available to us. Thanks Mike

31,804


----------



## RT

You're saying there are more than 

31, 805 of them? 

Too many choices!  🤕


----------



## 2twenty2

No, 31,805


----------



## RT

My abbacus is broken, and it's brand new
(flimsy Dell model, doncha know  )
So I rolled the dice and came up with 30, 806...

Then realized the Y2K bug applied so got some new dice...
they came up as ~31,806.5

damn precise, but let's round down to 

31,806


----------



## dotty999

31,807


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,808

Hi Dorothy


----------



## 2twenty2

31,809


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,810


----------



## 2twenty2

31,811


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,812


----------



## 2twenty2

31,813


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,814


----------



## 2twenty2

31,815


----------



## dotty999

31,816


----------



## Driftbaby

31,817


----------



## 2twenty2

31,818


----------



## dotty999

31,819


----------



## RT

Heard some out dated statistic today that claimed there were
31,820
updated instances of statistics being outdated...


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,821


----------



## dotty999

31,822


----------



## 2twenty2

31,823


----------



## dotty999

31,824


----------



## 2twenty2

31,825


----------



## dotty999

31,826


----------



## Driftbaby

31,827


----------



## dotty999

31,828


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,829

Hi everyone


----------



## dotty999

31,830

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

31,831


----------



## dotty999

31,832


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

31,833


----------



## dotty999

31,834


----------



## 2twenty2

31,835


----------



## dotty999

31,836


----------



## Driftbaby

31,837


----------



## 2twenty2

31,838


----------



## dotty999

31,839


----------



## 2twenty2

31,840


----------



## Driftbaby

31,841


----------



## 2twenty2

31,842


----------



## dotty999

31,843


----------



## RT

Didn't know before,
this would lead to 
31, 834


----------



## 2twenty2

31,835


----------



## dotty999

31,836


----------



## 2twenty2

31,837


----------



## dotty999

31,838


----------



## 2twenty2

31,839


----------



## dotty999

31,840


----------



## 2twenty2

31,841


----------



## dotty999

31,842


----------



## 2twenty2

31,843


----------



## Driftbaby

31844


----------



## 2twenty2

31,845


----------



## dotty999

31,846


----------



## 2twenty2

31,847


----------



## dotty999

31.848


----------



## 2twenty2

31,849


----------



## dotty999

31,850


----------



## 2twenty2

31,851


----------



## dotty999

31,852


----------



## 2twenty2

31,853


----------



## dotty999

31,854


----------



## 2twenty2

31,855


----------



## dotty999

31,856


----------



## 2twenty2

31,857


----------



## dotty999

31,858


----------



## 2twenty2

31,859


----------



## dotty999

31,860


----------



## 2twenty2

31,861


----------



## dotty999

31,862


----------



## 2twenty2

31,863


----------



## dotty999

31,864


----------



## 2twenty2

31,865


----------



## dotty999

31,866


----------



## 2twenty2

31,867


----------



## dotty999

31,868


----------



## 2twenty2

31,869


----------



## dotty999

31,870


----------



## 2twenty2

31,871


----------



## dotty999

31,872


----------



## 2twenty2

31,873


----------



## dotty999

31,874


----------



## 2twenty2

31,875


----------



## dotty999

31,876


----------



## 2twenty2

I messed up and I fixed it.

31,877


----------



## dotty999

31,878


----------



## 2twenty2

31,879


----------



## dotty999

31,880


----------



## 2twenty2

31,881


----------



## dotty999

31,882


----------



## 2twenty2

31,883


----------



## dotty999

31,884


----------



## 2twenty2

31,885


----------



## dotty999

31,886


----------



## 2twenty2

31,887


----------



## dotty999

31,888


----------



## 2twenty2

31,889


----------



## dotty999

31,890


----------



## 2twenty2

31,891


----------



## dotty999

31,892


----------



## 2twenty2

31,893


----------



## dotty999

31,894


----------



## 2twenty2

31,895


----------



## dotty999

31,896


----------



## RT

31,897 is not a prime number (and wouldn't matter here if it was)


----------



## 2twenty2

31,897 (in about 3hrs. it will be *prime* time on tv )


----------



## dotty999

31,898


----------



## 2twenty2

31,899


----------



## dotty999

31,900


----------



## 2twenty2

31,901


----------



## RT

In 2008 the Supreme Court of Canada took case #*31902**, *because a couple sued Culligan of Canada for ~ $300,000 USD over a dead fly found in a water jug.
Claimed it shattered their lives.

Verict: Dismissed, with costs.


----------



## 2twenty2

31,903


----------



## dotty999

31,904


----------



## 2twenty2

31,905


----------



## dotty999

31,906


----------



## 2twenty2

31,907


----------



## dotty999

31,908


----------



## 2twenty2

31,909


----------



## dotty999

31,910


----------



## 2twenty2

31,911


----------



## dotty999

31,912


----------



## 2twenty2

31,913


----------



## dotty999

31,914


----------



## RT

Recently found the *31,915*th way to ruin a perfectly good day (don't ask  )


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Recently found the *31,915*th way to ruin a perfectly good day (don't ask  )


Randy, inquiring minds want to know 😁

31,916


----------



## RT

31,917

OK Knuck, did my taxes, no refund this year, 'nuff said


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> 31,917
> 
> OK Knuck, did my taxes, no refund this year, 'nuff said


I hate it when that happens. The government is too greedy

31,918


----------



## dotty999

31,919


----------



## 2twenty2

31,920


----------



## dotty999

31,921


----------



## 2twenty2

31,922


----------



## dotty999

31, 923


----------



## 2twenty2

31,924


----------



## dotty999

31,925


----------



## 2twenty2

31,926


----------



## dotty999

31,927


----------



## 2twenty2

31,928


----------



## dotty999

31,929


----------



## 2twenty2

31,930


----------



## dotty999

31,931


----------



## 2twenty2

31,932


----------



## dotty999

31,933


----------



## 2twenty2

31,934


----------



## dotty999

31,935


----------



## 2twenty2

31,936


----------



## dotty999

31,937


----------



## 2twenty2

31,938


----------



## dotty999

31,939


----------



## 2twenty2

31,940


----------



## dotty999

31,941


----------



## 2twenty2

31,942


----------



## dotty999

31,943


----------



## 2twenty2

31,944


----------



## dotty999

31,945


----------



## 2twenty2

🇬🇧 Hey Dotty! 🐱

31,946


----------



## dotty999

31,947

Hi


----------



## 2twenty2

31,948


----------



## dotty999

31,949


----------



## 2twenty2

31,950


----------



## dotty999

31,951


----------



## 2twenty2

31,952


----------



## dotty999

31,953


----------



## 2twenty2

31,954


----------



## dotty999

31,955


----------



## 2twenty2

31,956


----------



## dotty999

31,957


----------



## 2twenty2

31,958


----------



## dotty999

31,959


----------



## 2twenty2

31,960


----------



## dotty999

31,961


----------



## RT

There are certainly more than
31,962
tears that have been shed on any given day.


----------



## 2twenty2

31,963


----------



## dotty999

31,964


----------



## 2twenty2

31,965


----------



## dotty999

31,966


----------



## 2twenty2

31,967


----------



## dotty999

31,968


----------



## 2twenty2

31,969


----------



## dotty999

31,970


----------



## 2twenty2

31,971


----------



## dotty999

31,972


----------



## 2twenty2

31,973


----------



## dotty999

31,974


----------



## 2twenty2

31,975


----------



## dotty999

31,976


----------



## 2twenty2

31,977


----------



## dotty999

31,978


----------



## 2twenty2

31,978


----------



## dotty999

31.979


----------



## 2twenty2

31,980


----------



## dotty999

31,981


----------



## 2twenty2

31,982


----------



## dotty999

31,983


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

31,984


----------



## dotty999

31,985


----------



## 2twenty2

31,986


----------



## dotty999

31,987


----------



## 2twenty2

31,988


----------



## dotty999

31,989


----------



## 2twenty2

31,990


----------



## dotty999

31,991


----------



## 2twenty2

31,992


----------



## dotty999

31,993


----------



## 2twenty2

31,994


----------



## dotty999

31,995


----------



## GoJoAGoGo

31,996


----------



## 2twenty2

31,997


----------



## dotty999

31,998


----------



## 2twenty2

31,999


----------



## dotty999

32,000


----------



## RT

Dotty's landmark even number that ends in 000
must be followed by the addition of one.

So it falls to me to post code 001.
Oh, I meant:
32,001...
..much more difficult code :shiftseyes:


----------



## 2twenty2

32,002


----------



## dotty999

32,003


----------



## RT

I skimmed an article that had 64,008 words, but since I only understood half of it, it might as well have been *32,004* words long.


----------



## 2twenty2

32,005


----------



## dotty999

32,006


----------



## 2twenty2

32,007


----------



## dotty999

32,008


----------



## 2twenty2

32,009


----------



## dotty999

32,010


----------



## 2twenty2

32,011


----------



## dotty999

32,012


----------



## 2twenty2

32,013


----------



## dotty999

32,014


----------



## 2twenty2

32,015


----------



## dotty999

32,016


----------



## 2twenty2

32,017


----------



## dotty999

32,018


----------



## 2twenty2

32,019


----------



## dotty999

32,020


----------



## 2twenty2

32,021


----------



## dotty999

32,022


----------



## 2twenty2

32,023


----------



## dotty999

32,024


----------



## 2twenty2

32,025


----------



## dotty999

32,026


----------



## RT

Sorry, I have need to sneeze 32, _>whaa- hooey!!...<koff >sniff< __*thousand 
..*_and 27.
Countings.

I'm OK....really.


----------



## 2twenty2

32,028


----------



## dotty999

32,029


----------



## RT

Only posting 32,030
just to see when our count will be all 3's...


----------



## dotty999

32,031


----------



## 2twenty2

32,032


----------



## dotty999

32,033


----------



## 2twenty2

32,034


----------



## dotty999

32,035


----------



## 2twenty2

32,036


----------



## dotty999

32,037


----------



## 2twenty2

32,038


----------



## dotty999

32,039


----------



## 2twenty2

32,040


----------



## dotty999

32,041


----------



## RT

Soooooo...
It's come up to 32,042 now has it?

If this game crashes and have to resume at the last save point, where would it pick up?


----------



## 2twenty2

32,043


----------



## dotty999

32,044


----------



## 2twenty2

32,045


----------



## dotty999

32,046


----------



## 2twenty2

32.047


----------



## RT

Toilet rolls, paper towels...
they just don't come with 32,048 sheets any more...


----------



## 2twenty2

32,049


----------



## dotty999

32,050


----------



## 2twenty2

32,051


----------



## dotty999

32,052


----------



## 2twenty2

32,053


----------



## dotty999

32,054


----------



## 2twenty2

32,055


----------



## dotty999

32,056


----------



## 2twenty2

32,057


----------



## dotty999

32,058


----------



## 2twenty2

32,059


----------



## dotty999

32,060


----------



## 2twenty2

32,061


----------



## dotty999

32,062


----------



## 2twenty2

32,063


----------



## dotty999

32,064


----------



## 2twenty2

32,065


----------



## dotty999

32,066


----------



## 2twenty2

32,067


----------



## dotty999

32,068


----------



## 2twenty2

32,069


----------



## dotty999

32,070


----------



## 2twenty2

32,071


----------



## dotty999

32,072


----------



## 2twenty2

32,073


----------



## dotty999

32,074


----------



## RT

I know it's really hard to hear words through the mask, but I can say:

muphrty doo mmowsm, swentivy fwivve

OH! I have a keyboard, so 

32,075

huh.


----------



## 2twenty2

32,076


----------



## dotty999

32,077


----------



## 2twenty2

32,078


----------



## dotty999

32,079


----------



## 2twenty2

32,080


----------



## dotty999

32,081


----------



## 2twenty2

32,082


----------



## dotty999

32,083


----------



## 2twenty2

32,084


----------



## dotty999

32,085


----------



## 2twenty2

32,086


----------



## dotty999

32,087


----------



## 2twenty2

32,088


----------



## dotty999

32,089


----------



## 2twenty2

32,090


----------



## RT

HAH!
32,031
Remember every one...
every time I post, I'm one step ahead of you!


----------



## 2twenty2

(32,031? Oops)

32,092


----------



## dotty999

32,093


----------



## 2twenty2

32,094


----------



## dotty999

32,095


----------



## RT

Blindfolded, *really* =
32094
No kidding, without looking!
pretty darn close, now with eyes open to

32,096

I challenge you all to try it, proceed with eyes closed, see if you come close🌈


----------



## 2twenty2

32,097



RT said:


> pretty darn close


Only counts in horseshoes 🙂


----------



## RT

32,098


2twenty2 said:


> Only counts in horseshoes


Blindfolded, you did not stab the keyboard as challenged! (I surmise)
i came close in Black Jack once...😢


----------



## dotty999

32,099


----------



## 2twenty2

32,100


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Blindfolded, you did not stab the keyboard as challenged! (I surmise)


I was afraid to😰😱😨


----------



## dotty999

32,101


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty! 

32,102


----------



## dotty999

32,103

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

32,104


----------



## dotty999

32,105


----------



## RT

32,106

Nailed it, including the comma!
(but I cheated, had one eye open)


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> (but I cheated, had one eye open)


😲

32,106


----------



## RT

Tomb Raider game fans often call it TR, in many forums...
I remind them that RT is TR in reverse...

So they remind me so is *32,107*
if you reverse 70,123, but you're still a crappy Raider


----------



## 2twenty2

That sure is a pile of 💩 😁

32,108


----------



## RT

And how 'bout all those smiley guys available now-days?

2twenty2 has found (but not yet used) at least 32,109 of them!


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> And how 'bout all those smiley guys available now-days?
> 
> 2twenty2 has found (but not yet used) at least 32,109 of them!


😁

32,110


----------



## RT

Just to make my dooty clean,
Uh, Clear! 
Post #9,156 is only half poop! First part true, second part made up to further this game...

So without further a-doo-doo,

32,111


----------



## 2twenty2

😁

32,112


----------



## RT

Hey, aren't you glad I didn't refer to you as "Number 2" this time?  

32,113


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> Hey, aren't you glad I didn't refer to you as "Number 2" this time?


 I was waiting for that one

32,114


----------



## RT

Surely waited less than
32,115
seconds.
That's 0.0122 months!


----------



## 2twenty2

32,116


----------



## dotty999

32,117


----------



## 2twenty2

32,118


----------



## dotty999

32,119


----------



## 2twenty2

32,120


----------



## dotty999

32,121


----------



## 2twenty2

32,122


----------



## dotty999

32,123


----------



## 2twenty2

32,124


----------



## dotty999

32,125


----------



## 2twenty2

32,126


----------



## dotty999

32,127


----------



## 2twenty2

32,128


----------



## dotty999

32,129


----------



## 2twenty2

32,130


----------



## dotty999

32,131


----------



## 2twenty2

32,132


----------



## dotty999

32,133


----------



## 2twenty2

32,134


----------



## dotty999

32,135


----------



## 2twenty2

32,136


----------



## dotty999

32,137


----------



## 2twenty2

32,138


----------



## dotty999

32,139


----------



## 2twenty2

32,140


----------



## dotty999

32,141


----------



## 2twenty2

32, 142


----------



## RT

Since I'm here, atm...

32,143


----------



## dotty999

32,144

I wont be here much longer, eyes are closing!


----------



## RT

Wishing you a good peaceful 40 winks, 
but that's only 0.12% of

32, 145


----------



## 2twenty2

32,146


----------



## dotty999

32,147


----------



## 2twenty2

32,148


----------



## dotty999

32.149


----------



## 2twenty2

32,150


----------



## dotty999

32,151


----------



## 2twenty2

32,152


----------



## dotty999

32,153


----------



## 2twenty2

32,154


----------



## RT

I think either Dotty or 2t2 posted before I could post
32,155

which is good I didn't post that before they posted...


----------



## 2twenty2

32,156


----------



## dotty999

32,157


----------



## 2twenty2

32,158


----------



## RT

_Achoo! sniffle.._

32,159


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> _Achoo! sniffle.._
> 32,159


gesundheit!

32,160


----------



## dotty999

32,161


----------



## 2twenty2

32,162


----------



## dotty999

32,163


----------



## 2twenty2

32,164


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> gesundheit!
> 
> 32,160


thanks! 

Oh, I was ~ 32,165 mili-seconds late there


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> thanks!


You're welcome

32,166


----------



## dotty999

32,167


----------



## 2twenty2

32,168


----------



## dotty999

32,169


----------



## 2twenty2

32,170


----------



## dotty999

32,171


----------



## 2twenty2

32,172


----------



## dotty999

32,173


----------



## 2twenty2

32,174


----------



## dotty999

32,175


----------



## 2twenty2

32,176


----------



## dotty999

32,177


----------



## 2twenty2

32,178


----------



## dotty999

32,179


----------



## 2twenty2

32,180


----------



## dotty999

32,181


----------



## 2twenty2

32,182


----------



## dotty999

32,183


----------



## 2twenty2

32,184


----------



## dotty999

32,185


----------



## 2twenty2

32,186


----------



## dotty999

32,187


----------



## 2twenty2

32,188


----------



## dotty999

32,189


----------



## 2twenty2

32,190


----------



## dotty999

32,191


----------



## 2twenty2

32,192


----------



## dotty999

32.193


----------



## 2twenty2

32,194


----------



## dotty999

32,195


----------



## 2twenty2

32,196


----------



## dotty999

32,197


----------



## 2twenty2

32,198


----------



## dotty999

32,199


----------



## 2twenty2

32,200


----------



## dotty999

32,201


----------



## 2twenty2

32,202


----------



## dotty999

32, 203


----------



## 2twenty2

32,204


----------



## dotty999

32,205


----------



## 2twenty2

32,206


----------



## dotty999

32,207


----------



## 2twenty2

32,208


----------



## dotty999

32,209


----------



## 2twenty2

32,210


----------



## dotty999

32,211


----------



## 2twenty2

32,212


----------



## dotty999

32,213


----------



## 2twenty2

32,214


----------



## dotty999

32,215


----------



## 2twenty2

32,216


----------



## dotty999

32,217


----------



## 2twenty2

32,218


----------



## dotty999

32,219


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

32,220


----------



## dotty999

32,221

Hi there!


----------



## 2twenty2

32,*222 😁*


----------



## dotty999

32,223


----------



## 2twenty2

32,224


----------



## dotty999

32,225


----------



## 2twenty2

32,226


----------



## dotty999

32,227


----------



## 2twenty2

32,228


----------



## dotty999

32,229


----------



## 2twenty2

32,230


----------



## dotty999

32 231


----------



## 2twenty2

32,232


----------



## dotty999

32,233


----------



## 2twenty2

32,234


----------



## dotty999

32, 235


----------



## 2twenty2

32,236


----------



## dotty999

32,237


----------



## 2twenty2

32,238


----------



## dotty999

32,239


----------



## 2twenty2

32,240


----------



## dotty999

32,241


----------



## 2twenty2

32,242


----------



## dotty999

32,243


----------



## RT

Today I have nothing to add, except I'm gonna catch

32,244

winks in my mid-morning nap.


----------



## dotty999

32,245


----------



## 2twenty2

32,246


----------



## dotty999

32,247


----------



## 2twenty2

32,248


----------



## dotty999

32,249


----------



## 2twenty2

32,250


----------



## dotty999

32,251


----------



## 2twenty2

32,252


----------



## dotty999

32,253


----------



## 2twenty2

32,254


----------



## dotty999

32,255


----------



## 2twenty2

32,256


----------



## dotty999

32,257


----------



## 2twenty2

32,258


----------



## dotty999

32,259


----------



## 2twenty2

32,260


----------



## dotty999

32, 261


----------



## User55555555587

31,262


----------



## 2twenty2

User55555555587 said:


> 31,262


???

32,263


----------



## dotty999

32,264


----------



## 2twenty2

32,265


----------



## dotty999

32,266


----------



## RT

I have about

32,267

reasons for not going out in public these days


----------



## 2twenty2

32,268


----------



## dotty999

32,269


----------



## 2twenty2

32,270


----------



## dotty999

32,271


----------



## 2twenty2

32,272


----------



## dotty999

32,273


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Dotty!

32,274


----------



## dotty999

32,275


----------



## 2twenty2

32,276


----------



## dotty999

32,277


----------



## 2twenty2

32,278


----------



## dotty999

32,279


----------



## 2twenty2

32,280


----------



## dotty999

32,281


----------



## 2twenty2

32,282


----------



## RT

Some one is going to post something else soon, but I'm posting
32,283
now.


----------



## User55555555587

2twenty2 said:


> ???
> 
> 32,263


I meant 32,262


----------



## 2twenty2

32,285


----------



## RT

seems a hiccup happened,
so I dunno if it's 25 or 6 to 4 or who....
and Dotty dittoed me
so I'll put my trust in 2 Twenty 2
to pick up sticks
and proceed with

32,286


----------



## 2twenty2

RT -To ease your confusion. There was a counting error about 2 pages ago (page 621) that I had pointed out to the poster.

32,287


----------



## dotty999

32,288


----------



## 2twenty2

32,289


----------



## dotty999

32,290


----------



## 2twenty2

32,291


----------



## dotty999

32,292


----------



## 2twenty2

32,293


----------



## dotty999

32,294


----------



## 2twenty2

32,295


----------



## dotty999

32,296


----------



## 2twenty2

32,297


----------



## dotty999

32,298


----------



## 2twenty2

32,299


----------



## dotty999

32,300


----------



## 2twenty2

32,301


----------



## dotty999

32,302


----------



## 2twenty2

32,303


----------



## dotty999

32,304


----------



## 2twenty2

32,305


----------



## dotty999

32,306


----------



## 2twenty2

32,307


----------



## dotty999

32,308


----------



## 2twenty2

32,309


----------



## dotty999

32,310


----------



## 2twenty2

32,311


----------



## dotty999

32,312


----------



## 2twenty2

32,313


----------



## dotty999

32,314


----------



## 2twenty2

32,315


----------



## dotty999

32,316


----------



## 2twenty2

32,317


----------



## dotty999

32,318


----------



## 2twenty2

32,319


----------



## dotty999

32,320


----------



## 2twenty2

32,321


----------



## dotty999

32,322


----------



## 2twenty2

32,323


----------



## RT

This post is surely worth 
32,324
units of something.

Or not.


----------



## 2twenty2

32,325 Condo units


----------



## dotty999

32,326


----------



## 2twenty2

32,327


----------



## dotty999

32,328


----------



## 2twenty2

32,329


----------



## dotty999

32,330


----------



## RT

Been waiting for the right time to post, here's my chance!

32.331


----------



## 2twenty2

32,332


----------



## dotty999

32, 333


----------



## 2twenty2

32,334


----------



## RT

I recommend that @2twenty2 (if that is your REAL persona  )
change names and avatars as the seasons go by and the right to change suits his whim!
Gosh, that could be up to
_32,335_
times more before spring time!

Or I may have exaggerated, just a wee bit?


----------



## dotty999

32,336


----------



## RT

🎶How many times must a man ....
uh, count up? 🎶
At least

32,337

🎶before you can call him a man 🎶


----------



## Keebellah

I'm sure the distance to the moon is more than 32,338 miles


----------



## dotty999

32,339


----------



## 2twenty2

RT said:


> I recommend that @2twenty2 (if that is your REAL persona  )
> change names and avatars as the seasons go by and the right to change suits his whim!
> Gosh, that could be up to
> _32,335_
> times more before spring time!
> 
> Or I may have exaggerated, just a wee bit?


There you go under exaggerating. 

32,340


----------



## dotty999

32,341


----------



## 2twenty2

32,342


----------



## dotty999

32,343


----------



## 2twenty2

32,344


----------



## dotty999

32,345


----------



## 2twenty2

32,346


----------



## dotty999

32,347


----------



## 2twenty2

32,348


----------



## dotty999

32,349


----------



## 2twenty2

32,350


----------



## dotty999

32,351


----------



## 2twenty2

32,352


----------



## dotty999

32,353


----------



## Keebellah

88 years and 232 days old = 32,354


----------



## 2twenty2

32,355


----------



## Keebellah

If you add a day then Christmas is only 2 days away
32.356


----------



## RT

Is it that time already?

Yes, it's time for:
32.357


----------



## dotty999

32,358


----------



## Keebellah

32359 and ... it's Xmas


----------



## 2twenty2

32,360


----------



## dotty999

32,361


----------



## Keebellah

32,362 🎄


----------



## dotty999

32,363


----------



## 2twenty2

32,364


----------



## Keebellah

(2twenty2 - 2twenty1) + 32,364 = 32.365


----------



## 2twenty2

32,366


----------



## HOBOcs

32,367


----------



## Keebellah

32,368


----------



## RT

Hesitant to post the next #
(32,369)
because it might be some sad or frightening COVID statistic


----------



## Keebellah

32,370 ... and counting ... let's hope for COVID-19 the values got to 0


----------



## 2twenty2

32,371


----------



## Keebellah

32,371 + ( 2021 - 2020) = 32,372


----------



## 2twenty2

32,373


----------



## HOBOcs

32,374

Nice one Hans


----------



## Keebellah

Thanks, you win a point: 32,375


----------



## 2twenty2

32,376


----------



## Keebellah

33,377


----------



## 2twenty2

32,378


----------



## dotty999

32,379


----------



## 2twenty2

Hi Dotty!

32,380


----------



## Keebellah

One more for the road 32,381


----------



## 2twenty2

32,382


----------



## dotty999

32,383


----------



## 2twenty2

32,384


----------



## dotty999

32,385


----------



## 2twenty2

32,386


----------



## dotty999

32,387


----------



## 2twenty2

32,388


----------



## dotty999

32,389


----------



## RT

I think was waiting with baited breath for about 

32,390

minutes for Dotty to post again!


----------



## dotty999

32,391


----------



## 2twenty2

32,392


----------



## dotty999

32,393


----------



## 2twenty2

32,394


----------



## dotty999

32,395


----------



## 2twenty2

32,396


----------



## dotty999

32,397


----------



## 2twenty2

32,398


----------



## dotty999

32,399


----------



## 2twenty2

Afternoon Dotty!

32,400


----------



## dotty999

32,401


----------



## 2twenty2

32,402


----------



## dotty999

32,403


----------



## 2twenty2

32,404


----------



## dotty999

32,405


----------



## 2twenty2

32,406


----------



## dotty999

32,407


----------



## 2twenty2

32,408


----------



## dotty999

32,409


----------



## 2twenty2

32,410


----------



## RT

COVID statistics may include the number

32,411
at some point


----------



## 2twenty2

32,412


----------



## dotty999

32,413


----------



## 2twenty2

32,414


----------



## dotty999

32,415


----------



## 2twenty2

32,416


----------



## dotty999

32,417


----------



## 2twenty2

32,418


----------



## dotty999

32,419


----------



## 2twenty2

32,420


----------



## dotty999

32,421


----------



## 2twenty2

32,422


----------



## dotty999

32,423


----------



## 2twenty2

32,424


----------



## dotty999

32,425


----------



## 2twenty2

32,426


----------



## dotty999

32,427


----------



## 2twenty2

32,428


----------



## dotty999

32,429


----------



## 2twenty2

32,430


----------



## HOBOcs

32,431


----------



## dotty999

32,432


----------



## 2twenty2

32,433


----------



## dotty999

32,434


----------



## 2twenty2

32,435


----------



## dotty999

32,436


----------



## 2twenty2

32,437


----------



## dotty999

32,438


----------



## 2twenty2

32,439


----------



## dotty999

32,440


----------



## 2twenty2

32,441


----------



## dotty999

32 442


----------



## 2twenty2

32,443


----------



## dotty999

32,444


----------



## 2twenty2

32,445


----------



## Keebellah

32,446


----------



## 2twenty2

32,447


----------



## Keebellah

33,448


----------



## dotty999

32,448


----------



## 2twenty2

32,449


----------



## dotty999

32,450


----------



## 2twenty2

32,451


----------



## dotty999

32,452


----------



## HOBOcs

32,453


----------



## dotty999

32,454


----------



## 2twenty2

33,455


----------



## dotty999

32,456


----------



## 2twenty2

32,457


----------



## dotty999

32,458


----------



## HOBOcs

32,459


----------



## 2twenty2

32,460


----------



## dotty999

32,461


----------



## 2twenty2

32,462


----------



## dotty999

32,463


----------



## 2twenty2

32,464


----------



## dotty999

32,465


----------



## 2twenty2

32,466


----------



## dotty999

32,467


----------



## 2twenty2

32,468


----------



## dotty999

32,469


----------



## 2twenty2

32,470


----------



## dotty999

32,471


----------



## 2twenty2

32,472


----------



## dotty999

32,473


----------



## 2twenty2

32,474


----------



## dotty999

32,475


----------



## 2twenty2

32,476


----------



## dotty999

32,477


----------



## 2twenty2

32,478


----------



## dotty999

32,479


----------



## 2twenty2

32,480


----------



## dotty999

32,481


----------



## 2twenty2

32,482


----------



## dotty999

32,483


----------



## 2twenty2

32,484


----------



## dotty999

32,485


----------



## 2twenty2

32,486


----------



## dotty999

32,487


----------



## 2twenty2

32,488


----------



## dotty999

32,489


----------



## RT

Couldn't help but notice that

32,490

was missing here.
Oh, wait! There it is!


----------



## 2twenty2

32,491


----------



## RT

2twenty2 said:


> 32,491


Aw Man, you only posted that because you wanted someone else to post
32,492

well, it had to me this time


----------



## 2twenty2

32,493


----------



## dotty999

32,494


----------



## 2twenty2

32,495


----------



## dotty999

32,496


----------



## 2twenty2

32,497


----------



## dotty999

32,498


----------



## 2twenty2

32,499


----------



## dotty999

32,500


----------



## 2twenty2

32,501


----------



## dotty999

32,502


----------



## 2twenty2

32,503


----------



## dotty999

32,504


----------



## 2twenty2

32,505


----------



## dotty999

32,506


----------



## 2twenty2

32,507


----------



## dotty999

32,508


----------



## 2twenty2

32,509


----------



## dotty999

32,510


----------



## 2twenty2

32,511


----------



## dotty999

32,512


----------



## 2twenty2

32,513


----------



## RT

There was at least a million to one chance I'd post this today:

32,514


----------



## 2twenty2

32,515


----------



## dotty999

32,516


----------



## 2twenty2

32,517


----------



## dotty999

32,518


----------



## 2twenty2

32,519


----------



## dotty999

32,520


----------



## 2twenty2

32,521


----------



## dotty999

32,522


----------



## 2twenty2

32,523


----------



## dotty999

32,524


----------



## 2twenty2

32,525


----------



## dotty999

32.526


----------



## 2twenty2

32,527


----------



## dotty999

32,528


----------



## 2twenty2

32,529


----------



## dotty999

32,530


----------



## 2twenty2

32,531


----------



## dotty999

32,532


----------



## 2twenty2

32,533


----------



## dotty999

32,534


----------



## 2twenty2

32,535


----------



## dotty999

32,536


----------



## 2twenty2

32,537


----------



## RT

I saw at least 
32,538
things to day, but i can only name a few of 'em...


----------



## 2twenty2

32,539


----------



## dotty999

32,540


----------



## 2twenty2

32,541


----------



## dotty999

32,542


----------



## 2twenty2

32,543


----------



## RT

32,544 means something,
but I dunno what


----------



## 2twenty2

32,545


----------



## dotty999

32,546


----------



## 2twenty2

32,547


----------



## dotty999

32,548


----------



## 2twenty2

32,549


----------



## RT

I believe if it's possible to catch 40 winks,
also possible to catch
32,550.

Testing that theory shortly


----------



## 2twenty2

32,551


----------



## dotty999

32,552


----------



## 2twenty2

32,553


----------



## dotty999

32,554


----------



## 2twenty2

32,555


----------



## dotty999

32,556


----------



## 2twenty2

32,557


----------



## dotty999

32,558


----------



## 2twenty2

32,559


----------



## dotty999

32,560


----------



## 2twenty2

32,561


----------



## dotty999

32,562


----------



## 2twenty2

32,563


----------



## dotty999

32,564


----------



## 2twenty2

32,565


----------



## dotty999

32,566


----------



## 2twenty2

32,567


----------



## dotty999

32,568


----------



## RT

Putting all other things I should be doing aside, 
just in time
to post
32,569


----------



## dotty999

32,570


----------



## 2twenty2

32,580


----------



## RT

Unless I'm one off, If you add one to that previous post, you should get

32,581


----------



## 2twenty2

32,582


----------



## dotty999

32,583


----------



## 2twenty2

32,584


----------



## dotty999

32,585


----------



## 2twenty2

32,586


----------



## dotty999

32,587


----------



## 2twenty2

32,588


----------



## dotty999

32,589


----------



## 2twenty2

32,590


----------



## dotty999

32,591


----------



## 2twenty2

32,592


----------



## dotty999

32,593


----------



## 2twenty2

32,594


----------



## dotty999

32,595


----------



## 2twenty2

32,560


----------



## dotty999

32,561


----------



## 2twenty2

32,562


----------



## dotty999

32,563


----------



## 2twenty2

32,564


----------



## dotty999

32,565


----------



## 2twenty2

32,566


----------



## dotty999

32,567


----------



## 2twenty2

32,568


----------



## dotty999

32,569


----------



## 2twenty2

32,570


----------



## dotty999

32,571


----------



## 2twenty2

32,572


----------



## dotty999

32,573


----------



## 2twenty2

32,574


----------



## dotty999

32,575


----------



## 2twenty2

32,576


----------



## dotty999

32,577


----------



## HOBOcs

32,578


----------



## 2twenty2

32,579


----------



## dotty999

32,580


----------



## 2twenty2

32,581


----------



## dotty999

32,582


----------



## 2twenty2

32,583


----------



## dotty999

32,584


----------



## 2twenty2

32,585


----------



## RT

Right now, we're at
32,586


----------



## 2twenty2

32,587


----------



## dotty999

32,588


----------



## 2twenty2

32,589


----------



## RT

For the
*32.590*th time,
I've wondered why Mr Newton hasn't chimed in for a while...?


----------



## 2twenty2

32,591


----------



## dotty999

32,592


----------



## 2twenty2

32,593


----------



## dotty999

32,594


----------



## 2twenty2

32,595


----------



## dotty999

32,596


----------



## 2twenty2

32,597


----------



## dotty999

32,598


----------



## 2twenty2

32,599


----------



## dotty999

32,600


----------



## 2twenty2

32,601


----------



## dotty999

32,602


----------



## 2twenty2

32,603


----------



## dotty999

32,604


----------



## 2twenty2

32,605


----------



## dotty999

32,606


----------



## 2twenty2

32,607


----------



## dotty999

32,608


----------



## 2twenty2

32,609


----------



## dotty999

32,610


----------



## 2twenty2

32,611


----------



## dotty999

32,612


----------



## 2twenty2

32,613


----------



## dotty999

32,614


----------



## 2twenty2

32,615


----------



## dotty999

32,616


----------



## 2twenty2

32,617


----------



## dotty999

32,618


----------



## 2twenty2

32,619


----------



## dotty999

32,620


----------



## 2twenty2

32,621


----------



## dotty999

32,622


----------



## 2twenty2

32,623


----------



## dotty999

32,624


----------



## 2twenty2

32,625


----------



## dotty999

32,626


----------



## 2twenty2

32,627


----------



## dotty999

32,628


----------



## 2twenty2

32,629


----------



## dotty999

32,630


----------



## 2twenty2

32,631


----------



## dotty999

32,632


----------



## 2twenty2

32,633


----------



## dotty999

32,634


----------



## 2twenty2

32,635


----------



## dotty999

32,636


----------



## 2twenty2

32,637


----------



## dotty999

32,638


----------



## 2twenty2

32,639


----------



## dotty999

32,640


----------



## 2twenty2

32,641


----------



## dotty999

32.642


----------



## RT

I had some thing in mind when I looked at this thread...

No it wasn't 32,643....

Dang it! Can't recall...


----------



## 2twenty2

32,644


----------



## RT

Mr 2 has made this one easy...
it's now time for:
XXXMMDCXLV 
of course, 
which is 32,645 for all you non-Romulans.

Oh! Romans...I meant non-Romans...


----------



## dotty999

32,646


----------



## 2twenty2

32,647


----------



## RT

'morning or 'evening to you all
as i became aware upon waking
apparently it's approximately
*32,648* o'clock.

And I'm sure I'm late for something...


----------



## dotty999

32,649


----------



## RT

Well, I can't sign off for the night without posting
32,650

Well I could, but I won't


----------



## dotty999

32,651


----------



## RT

At only 32,652

We are participating in a game we likely won't see the end of.


----------



## dotty999

32,653


----------



## HOBOcs

32,654


----------



## dotty999

32,655


----------



## RT

I don't really wish I had 
32,656
channels on the damn cable TV


----------



## dotty999

32,657


----------



## RT

Apparently, I'm just wasting time commenting here, to achieve this lofty game goal, so without further adue, I'll say in no uncertain terms, I shall count to - without babbling further -

32,658


----------



## dotty999

32,659


----------



## RT

I'm going to say
32,660

But I predict that with ten more posts some one is going to say 32, 670
Am I right, or am I right, ay, whot!


----------



## dotty999

32,661


----------



## RT

There's only one way to find out if my prediction is true

so
32,662


----------



## RT

It's supposed to be some else's turn.
But if the game is going forth then I declare

32,663

NOW, It's *Your* Turn!


----------



## Keebellah

Ahoy there + 1 for me 
32,664


----------



## RT

Thank you Hans, for joining a voyage we won't live to see the conclusion of....
unless someone posts, once again the number after this one to keep this thread alive...

32,665


----------



## Keebellah

Well, travelling a binary speeds I suggest we take it to the next step 
111 1111 1001 1010 
Just in case (32,666)


----------



## RT

I can't reply binary without hurting my brain, or summoning the devil, so I'll go with 

32, 667


----------



## Keebellah

It's a straightforward decimal number and well ...
32,668


----------



## RT

Because this a continuation of something started over 20 years ago, and we won't live to see the end of this game...maybe some one will....
Sure makes me feel older than
32,669

A mere speck in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Keebellah

all the specs and grains together build a vast universe
32,670 ... and more to come


----------



## RT

There's likely 32,671 more comments to made in these forums


----------



## Keebellah

You must be kidding, I just read 32,672


----------



## RT

Surely you can't be serious....
(_and don't call me Shirley)_
I heard 32,673 cat calls last night


----------



## Keebellah

I stopped counting stars after 32,674


----------



## RT

No worries Hans, we've all done that ~32, 675 times...(even if the math doesn't add up  )


----------



## Keebellah

I've checked 32,676 times now but it seems there're only 2 of us counting here


----------



## RT

that happen at times too... but I'd say there's less than 32,677 participants anyway


----------



## 2twenty2

32,678


----------



## Keebellah

I'd go on and check what happened on June 26, 1989 (32.679)


----------



## 2twenty2

32,680


----------



## Keebellah

32,681


----------



## 2twenty2

32,682


----------



## Keebellah

32,683


----------



## 2twenty2

32,684


----------



## Keebellah

Opps  32,685


----------



## 2twenty2

32,686


----------



## RT

As it happened, in real time, I stumbled upon the number
32,687
purely by accident, of course.


----------



## Keebellah

Watch out for accidents, statistics say that you have at least 32,688 chances to run into an unannounced event


----------



## 2twenty2

32,689


----------



## Keebellah

found one under the desk, it's now 32,690


----------



## 2twenty2

32,691


----------



## Keebellah

32.692


----------



## 2twenty2

32,693


----------



## Keebellah

Taking it step-by-step 32,694


----------



## 2twenty2

Inch by inch 32,695


----------



## Keebellah

32,696


----------



## 2twenty2

32,697


----------



## RT

Nobody knows the 32,698 troubles I've seen...


----------



## Keebellah

Wait until you get to 32,699, it’ll just be one more


----------



## 2twenty2

32,700


----------



## Keebellah

Let’s hit the first one after that
32,701


----------



## 2twenty2

32,902

32,702 the sky is *blue*


----------



## Keebellah

you goofed on that one you skipped 200 points


----------



## 2twenty2

Keebellah said:


> you goofed on that one you skipped 200 points


😮 boy did I ever.

Fixed it.


----------



## Keebellah

I’ll take next one 32,703


----------



## 2twenty2

Well I thought I fixed it but must have forgot to click save. I fixed it again and this time clicked save.


32,704 settles the score


----------



## Keebellah

point taken 32,705


----------



## 2twenty2

32,706 hockey sticks


----------



## Keebellah

32,707 ⚽


----------



## 2twenty2

32,708 not on my plate


----------



## Keebellah

I'll take 32,709 for Home plate


----------



## 2twenty2

32,710 is in my den


----------



## Keebellah

1 point for you ... 32,711


----------



## 2twenty2

32,712 I gotta fix that leaky valve


----------



## Keebellah

Watch out for valve 32,713 they say 13 brings bad luck


----------



## 2twenty2

32,714


----------



## Keebellah

32,715


----------



## 2twenty2

32,716


----------



## Keebellah

32,717, I like zevens


----------



## 2twenty2

32,718 posts to get just this far and now only 967,282 posts to go


----------



## Keebellah

well make it 967,.281 to go, here's 32,719


----------



## 2twenty2

32,720


----------



## Keebellah

32,721


----------



## 2twenty2

32,722


----------



## Keebellah

32,723


----------



## 2twenty2

32,724


----------



## Keebellah

32,725


----------



## 2twenty2

32,726


----------



## Keebellah

32,726


----------



## 2twenty2

Oops there's an echo in here


----------



## Keebellah

32,727 apologies


----------



## 2twenty2

32,728


----------



## Keebellah

32,729


----------



## 2twenty2

32,730


----------



## Keebellah

I think we're the only two counting now, well here's 32,731


----------



## 2twenty2

Keebellah said:


> I think we're the only two counting now, well here's 32,731


I think you're right.

32, 732


----------



## Keebellah

Okay
32,733


----------



## 2twenty2

32,734


----------



## Keebellah

We start a new day het at 32,735


----------



## 2twenty2

32,736


----------



## Keebellah

I thought it was 32,737


----------



## 2twenty2

Nope it is 32,738


----------



## Keebellah

I must have overlooked and missed 32,739


----------



## 2twenty2

32,740 is an address of many a house 4 sale


----------



## Keebellah

32,741


----------



## 2twenty2

32,742


----------



## Keebellah

32,743 and going on, still got 24 days to go 'til 1-1-22


----------



## 2twenty2

32,744


----------



## Keebellah

32,745


----------



## 2twenty2

32,746


----------



## Keebellah

32,747


----------



## 2twenty2

32,748


----------



## Keebellah

32,749 and the year’s about to end


----------



## 2twenty2

32,750


----------



## Keebellah

if you inisist ... 
32,751


----------



## 2twenty2

32,752 just for you


----------



## Keebellah

32,753 for you too 🎆🎆🎆


----------



## 2twenty2

32,754 was the score


----------



## Keebellah

you sure? I thought 32,755 came closer


----------



## 2twenty2

🎄🎅

32,756 reindeer


----------



## Keebellah

32,757 best wishes to you and your family


----------



## 2twenty2

32,758 *happy** holidays and a prosperous new year to you and your **family and friends *


----------



## Keebellah

Thanks and we keep counting our blessing 32,759 and counting …


----------



## 2twenty2

32,760


----------



## Keebellah

32,761


----------



## 2twenty2

32,762


----------



## Keebellah

Give or take one, I'll give ... 32,763


----------



## 2twenty2

32,764


----------



## Keebellah

32,765


----------



## 2twenty2

Hey Hans!


32,766


----------



## Keebellah

How 'bout 

32,767


----------



## 2twenty2

Happy New Year!

32,768


----------



## Keebellah

Happy new year to you too🥂
32,769


----------



## 2twenty2

32,770


----------



## Keebellah

32,771


----------



## 2twenty2

32,772


----------



## Keebellah

If you subtract TODAY() from 21-09-1989 and add 1 you get *32,773* (22-09-1989)


----------



## 2twenty2

32,774


----------



## Keebellah

32,775

Looking the final goal of 1,000,000 the date value for this is November 26 in the year 4637


----------



## 2twenty2

32,776


----------



## Keebellah

32,777


----------



## 2twenty2

32,778


----------



## Keebellah

looks more like 32,779🎆


----------



## 2twenty2

32,780


----------



## Keebellah

32,781


----------



## 2twenty2

32,782


----------



## Keebellah

32,783


----------



## 2twenty2

32,784


----------



## Keebellah

32,785


----------



## 2twenty2

32,786


----------



## Keebellah

I'm sure you mean 32,787


----------



## 2twenty2

32,789


----------



## Keebellah

you forgot one 32,788 :X3:
I'll give you *32,790* for that back


----------



## 2twenty2

32,791


----------



## Keebellah

32,792


----------



## 2twenty2

32,793


----------



## Keebellah

32,794


----------



## 2twenty2

32,795


----------



## Keebellah

32,796


----------



## 2twenty2

32,797


----------



## Keebellah

32,798


----------



## 2twenty2

32,799


----------



## RT

Well hell, if you folks weren't gonna say it,
I'll say
32,800

Just guessing


----------



## Keebellah

32,801 🎆


----------



## 2twenty2

32,802


----------



## Keebellah

32,803


----------



## 2twenty2

32,804


----------



## Keebellah

and the number grows  32,805


----------



## RT

I do not know how to pronounce the number thirty two thousand eight hundred and thix without drooling on my napkin 
but since I've not yet spit on the keyboard,

32,806

_>koff<_


----------



## Keebellah

Don’t worry just spit it out and after 32,807 you’ll find a way


----------



## 2twenty2

32,808 just say it and don't spray it


----------



## Keebellah

Okay, I'll hose it down to 32,809 or was tha hose it up


----------



## RT

Good Lord!
We have a hoser! Not from Canada
Reckon that would be about the 32,810th one that I've seen - what with changing my grandkids diapers and all


----------



## 2twenty2

Bob and Doug McKenzie say there are 32,811 hosers


----------



## Keebellah

32,812 on the drilling rigs


----------



## RT

I wouldn't touch that comment with a 32,813 foot pole


----------



## Keebellah

but the pole gets longer and longer it's 32,814 feet long now


----------



## RT

Dang it Hans! Now I must change underwear for the 32,815th time this week!


----------



## Keebellah

32,816 things tell me that it’ll be going on


----------



## 2twenty2

32,817


----------



## Keebellah

off to be now and start counting sheep ... probably be asleep by 32,818


----------



## RT

Oops! Ya missed one...
I counted 32,819


----------



## Keebellah

You’re right but this morning it’s going to reach 32,820


----------



## RT

And later in the day, whilst napping at your desk, you might see that it reaches 32,821.


----------



## Keebellah

Just before my nap (too early for it anyway) I noticed it's goign to reach 32,822


----------



## RT

And because you still alert, you'll notice that today is brought to you by the number

32,823


----------



## Keebellah

Who knows what the end of the day will bring, the closest at this moment is is 32,824


----------



## RT

32,825
Probably close to number of sneezes i 've had over the weekend


----------



## Keebellah

We're having a windy day here with more than 32,826 gusts of wind, coimming from the NW


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

And we have finally reach 32,827 thread count lol


----------



## Keebellah

Well up it one and you have 32,828 and only 67,172 more to go


----------



## 2twenty2

32,829


----------



## Keebellah

If I check it now it looks more like 32,830


----------



## 2twenty2

32,831


----------



## Keebellah

32,832


----------



## RT

My abacus is about to have a flat tire, so I'll pump it up
32,833
more times...


----------



## Keebellah

One more to be safe 32,834


----------



## 2twenty2

32,835


----------



## Keebellah

32,836


----------



## 2twenty2

32,837


----------



## Keebellah

32,838


----------



## 2twenty2

32,838


----------



## Keebellah

Watching my favorite soccer team I wonder if there are more than 32,839 grass sprouts in the pitch


----------



## 2twenty2

32,840


----------



## Keebellah

32,841 without counting the Dutch medals at the 2022 Olympics


----------



## 2twenty2

32,842


----------



## RT

Well here;s something odd...

32,843


----------



## Keebellah

32,844 I like round numbers


----------



## 2twenty2

32,845


----------



## Keebellah

33,846 and counting


----------



## 2twenty2

32,847


----------



## Keebellah

32,848


----------



## sportzriter13

32,849


----------



## Keebellah

I found one more ... 32,850 🎆


----------



## RT

Good job Hans!

If we were playing geocaching, this game would take about 32,851 more years!


----------



## Keebellah

Give or take a day will getyou 32,852 years who'll take over from us


----------



## RT

Surely I don't know if there are 32,853 more players itching to take up this game


----------



## Keebellah

What I do know is that today there'll be more than 32,854 people watching the closing ceremony of the 2022 Olympics


----------



## RT

And if I tune in it will be more than 32.855, but I'm just guessing....


----------



## Keebellah

We haven't tuned in yet so we're sure there'll be more than 32.856 ...
and of course, we're proud of our Dutch speed skatester 🎆


----------



## RT

I haven't watched the Olympics, but I'll hazard a guess there more than 32,857 folks were both both inflated and deflated with the results...


----------



## Keebellah

And now more than 32,858 say pffffffffffff


----------



## RT

No trouble at sounding _pfff, koff, haack or sniffle...
_
And I have 32,859 Kleenex wipes to prove it ...


----------



## Keebellah

Even 32,860 won't be enough to wipe all the tears . . .


----------



## RT

Maybe 32,861 would, but I doubt it...


----------



## Keebellah

My doubts too, make it at least 32,862


----------



## RT

I agree, and that would work just as well as 32,863...
and the forthcoming number to boot ...


----------



## Keebellah

Maybe 32,864 ?


----------



## RT

Good guess there my friend!
I thought for sure you were going to say 32, 865, but I was mistaken 🤷


----------



## Keebellah

Now, I don't like odd numbers  let's make it 32,866


----------



## RT

Odd numbers are cool sometimes... they might be prime!
Sadly, 32,867 is not one of those...


----------



## Keebellah

That’s odd … true … but not this one 32,868


----------



## RT

We're running out of time,
so let's make it 
32,869


----------



## Keebellah

32,870 gets closer


----------



## RT

There was an event that causes time to change by one hour.
Causes time to advance by an hour, at this time of year.
As we are counting numbers , it wouldn't make sense to advance our count more that one number at a time.....

32,871

Took me an hour to write that. 
(give 'r take)


----------



## Keebellah

I agree and 32,872 will come in handy


----------



## RT

I'd say that would right, and I agree,
Since we're now at 
32,873


----------



## Keebellah

The last time I looked I saw 32,874


----------



## RT

you blinked ,
and missed 32,875

but I'm sure we'll catch up shortly


----------



## Keebellah

Picking up speed 32.876


----------



## RT

Just don't break the speed limit, ~ 32,877 mph, locally.


----------



## Keebellah

Okay, I'll take it to 32,878 for now


----------



## RT

You'll be spared a ticket if you don't exceed 32,879


----------



## Keebellah

I'll take the risk 32,880


----------



## RT

Oh No!
Power went off, every thing is blinking zeros!

Guess I'll set it all to 32,881 though....
figure out the AM and PM later


----------



## Keebellah

For the PM I'd go for 32,882


----------



## RT

Thanks!
I had to press those buttons 32,883 times to get it right


----------



## Keebellah

😅, well there’s one more to go to 32,884


----------



## RT

I knew I could "count" on you my friend!
Done it about 32.885 times now and you haven't given in yet


----------



## Keebellah

It’ll take more than 33,886 to stop counting 😉


----------



## RT

I fell, hit my head (really) and saw at least 33,887 stars 🥴


----------



## Keebellah

You'll have to count to at least 33,888 before you take the next step


----------



## RT

🥴 I thought I did that already... blow to the cranium, doncha know...
thought I saw triple eights there, but I'm sure there was 33,889 in addition.
Or because of...
Possibly in spite of....


----------



## Keebellah

I'd give it 33,890 times to think it over 🎆


----------



## RT

Oddly enough, while counting sheep, one flew over clearly marked 33.891


----------



## Keebellah

I lost count after 33,892


----------



## RT

This thread is so complicated, I almost forgot 33,893!
Shame on me ...


----------



## Keebellah

No problem, I didn’t see it coming until 33,894 can 🆙


----------



## RT

Tried to guess the number of jelly beans in a jar to win 5 bucks or sommat...I guessed 33.895...
I was wrong


----------



## Keebellah

I've tried that many times and always got it wrong, i prefer counting stars but after 33,896 I lost count


----------



## RT

My friend, as an amateur astronomer back in the day ...there's more than 33,897 stars visible on a very clear night...

really hard to count though


----------



## Keebellah

I realized that and I'm sure that even 33,898 is way off


----------



## RT

We are lucky, in these days of modern times, to see even 33.899 of them!


----------



## Keebellah

My thoughts too , 33,900 is probably all we can see


----------



## RT

Hans, just wondering if you are coming up on your 33,901th birthday?
I know I feel that old


----------



## Keebellah

D\Feels more like 33,902 lightyears away 🎆


----------



## HOBOcs

Looks like I've been away too long ...it looks like 33,903 times


----------



## Keebellah

Neever too late to get back, 33,904 times and counting to keep up the pace


----------



## RT

Pacing myself at 33,905..

Good to see Jim is only a bit behind (or maybe one post ahead?)


----------



## Keebellah

I'm sure he'll catch the 33,906 at the next post


----------



## RT

33,907° Celsius (°C) equals to 61,064.6° Fahrenheit (°F)
...very hot stuff!


----------



## Keebellah

I’d avoid burning my fingers 33,908 times … and more


----------



## RT

Then I'd say that wise approach would save at least 33,909 blisters!


----------



## Keebellah

and 33,910 band aids


----------



## RT

still wise to have 33;911 bandages on hand....
or on the affected area!


----------



## Keebellah

or 33,912 mm of tape


----------



## RT

Heard of this old ad about a cigarette being a silly mm longer, I think it was 33,913,
but I could be off by quite a bit


----------



## Keebellah

I thought it was the Cuban cigar which is about 33,914


----------



## dotty999

33,,915


----------



## Keebellah

33,916


----------



## RT

I'll see that wager and raise you 33,917


----------



## Keebellah

33,918 on red


----------



## RT

But you know your chances are a mere 33,919 to one...
(in a million  )


----------



## dotty999

33,920


----------



## RT

All I can think of is 33,921


----------



## dotty999

33,922


----------



## RT

We are counting to a million, a task made easier if we were allowed to use powers of ten,
as we are but inch worms in the grand scheme of things ( or is that the 0.0254 meter worms?  )
For now, the number of countings shall be 33,923...


----------



## dotty999

33 924


----------



## RT

And the pollen count here is about at the 33,925 level...
_*sniffle, snort,*_


----------



## dotty999

33,926


----------



## ETExplorer

33,927


----------



## dotty999

33,928


----------



## dotty999

33,929


----------



## RT

I'm kinda sorta tired tonight so please help sort out this
dream about 33,930
It must have some meaning....


----------



## dotty999

33,931


----------



## RT

Great idea for a new thread!
Let's start counting down from a million to zero....
OK, prolly wouldn't be as practical as this game... 

33,932


----------



## dotty999

33,933


----------



## RT

Dotty said Thirty Three Nine Thirty Three,
which seems a rhyme to me...
So I must go one more 
with Thirty Three Nine Thirty Four

33,934


----------



## 2twenty2

33,935


----------



## HOBOcs

33,936...its all about grains of sand


----------



## dotty999

33 937


----------



## RT

33,978...

Coming from member 10178 
But don't worry, we'll get to that count eventually, because RT says so


----------



## HOBOcs

33,979


----------



## 2twenty2

33,980


----------



## RT

Well thank ye Jim, I was wondering when some would get around to posting so that I could reply with
33,980


----------



## RT

Ah! I see I've thwarted by an unusual synchronicity of timing!

Cheers Mr 2!
Let's have 33.981 beers!
(I mean to share with all staff and all members here


----------



## 2twenty2

I see you got your name back.

33,982 🍻


----------



## dotty999

33, 983


----------



## RT

33,984

That's the number of spam calls and emails I get per a typical month.
Estimated, of course


----------



## 2twenty2

33,985


----------



## RT

I am not unapossed when making up words, semi-equals something closed to an enibrium that nearly opposes, without doubt, in the vicenity of...

33 ,986...


----------



## 2twenty2

33,987


----------



## RT

Well lemme tell you there's about
33, 988
things I find unlikeable with the new site...


----------



## dotty999

33 989


----------



## 2twenty2

33,990


----------



## RT

And *YOU *will be the next one...
to post beyond

33,991


----------



## 2twenty2

33,992


----------



## dotty999

33/993


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> 33/993


While there's something to be said about that, I not sure what it is, other than to say
33/994


----------



## dotty999

33,995


----------



## 2twenty2

33,996


----------



## RT

I can read your mind, upside down, so it's unclear.
I know you think I'm going to post the next number...which would be
ㄥ66'ƐƐ

But instead, to clear things up, I'll go with
33,997


----------



## 2twenty2

33,998


----------



## RT

Aww, you're just saying that because you thought someone would post

33. 999

Well, I guess you were right!


----------



## 2twenty2

34,000


----------



## RT

I dunno why, but...
34,001


----------



## dotty999

34,002


----------



## RT

I'd 'bout given up on this...
~34,003 posts ago


----------



## 2twenty2

34,004


----------



## RT

Well, it seems this will be the first post in this thread since last year, so... without further comment:

34,005


----------



## 2twenty2

34,006


----------

